# Art, anything goes...



## Wren

Show your preferred style of art, anything goes...


----------



## NancyNGA

I don't know much about styles of art, but I have a thing about rainy city street scenes, like this one.  Don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like.    Maybe it's the reflections and highlights.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like nature art like landscapes or seascapes, no people or buildings in the paintings.





​


----------



## Wren

Very unusual Nancy, I'm into abstract art but interested to other people's preferences , here's another rainy city for you !


----------



## RadishRose

.....but there are too many!


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Debby

NancyNGA said:


> I don't know much about styles of art, but I have a thing about rainy city street scenes, like this one.  Don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like.    Maybe it's the reflections and highlights.



That's a great painting Nancy!  You can feel the cool dampness and imagine the sound of tires on the wet pavement!  Very good.

I like the rest of the paintings shown too and especially the little ballerina.  I can imagine reaching out and touching the stiffness of her sleeves on her dress and almost hear the rustling fabric as she moves.  Nice work.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656

I enjoy photography over the painted image.  Usually nature, outdoors or animals.  Here is one I like

For some reason I love pictures of squirrels.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We don't have his paintings, but we have a calendar with the surreal art of Jacek Yerka.  My husband thought it would be a nice change from our usual landscape or wildlife calendars, have another similar one from another artist in the den.


----------



## RadishRose

I love these, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Ina

Although I'm a portrait artist, I really like art that makes you think, such as those above.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's the page with more art from that artist, click on the picture to enlarge and click to go to the next page of pictures. http://www.yerkaland.com/?page_id=947


----------



## Ina

I really liked that site Seabreeze.  I especially like the ones that had some optical illusions to them. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze

This is the artist of our other 2017 calendar, similar illusion art by Rob Gonsalves, more of his work here.  http://sapergalleries.com/Gonsalves.html


----------



## Timetrvlr

I love Charlie Russel's paintings of the old west as it really was.  Also really like Norman Rockwell's art but I can't afford the art of either artist. I also like a lot of modern Navajo and Pueblo art such as these:

The tile on the right is actually Northwest coastal art (Haida) while the Kachina on the right is Navajo.


----------



## Wren

By of my favourite artists Frida Kahlo


----------



## Meanderer

Here's more on Charlie Russel.

"In his Self-Portrait, painted in 1900, Russell stands with his feet planted solidly and his hat tipped back; he portrays himself as a stalwart yet open person. He wears the red Metis sash and custom made high-heeled riding boots that were a mark of his individuality, just as much as his quick wit, laconic speech, and gift as a raconteur—exhibited in his humorous short stories and illustrated letters. Russell wrote, “I am old-fashioned and peculiar in my dress. I am eccentric (that is a polite way of saying you’re crazy). I believe in luck and have lots of it…Any man that can make a living doing what he likes is lucky, and I’m that.” Considered a sensitive, modest, and unassuming man, Russell simply saw his great talent as merely “luck.”


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Wren, have you been thinking about Frida a lot?   layful:


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

Stone Art


----------



## RadishRose

Now that's what you call a "pet rock" !


----------



## SeaBreeze

:lol:, yeah rose I would love a couple of pets like that!


----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Sister Isabel Guerra


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

http://www.jeffhansonart.com/artist/

"_Jeff Hanson (b: 1993) is an award-winning, philanthropic artist on a  mission to change the world through art. Visually impaired since  childhood from neurofibromatosis type 1 and an optic chiasm brain tumor  (playfully named CLOD), Jeff’s acrylic on canvas works employ bold color  and heavily sculptured texture to create an unmistakable signature  style–a sight for sore eyes, he calls it.

_


----------



## Wren

Thank you RR, I hadn't heard of Jeff Hanson, great artist here's one of my favourites


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Strawberries Railway - Jacek Yerka


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

I have a framed print of this on the wall over the staircase going from the kitchen to the basement.


----------



## RadishRose

That's a powerful seascape, SB.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

How have I missed this thread? Thank you SeaBreeze for bumping it. So, here's a gift for you, 
SeaBreeze, and notice that there are no people, no buildings, and a seascape...to your liking.
But it's not as detailed as the ones you've posted. Those are absolutely incredible.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren

Golden tears by Gustav Klimt


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

(Inspiration by Scranton)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 51517



Oh YUM! Licorice Allsorts !!!
LOVE them things ! 
Now I want some. 
Thanks RaddishRose


----------



## connect1




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## connect1




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

I want to be there,Wren!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Surreal Digital Art*

Found this interesting, more (6 pages) pics here.  



> I'm Justin Peters, a 22 years old  self-taught digital surrealist artist from Germany who merges reality  with his own imagination cleverly using Photoshop, since 2016  (previously here).
> "Everything  you can imagine is real" by Pablo Picasso is a quote I live by  especially when creating my work which is inspired by the world around  me and surreal painters.
> 
> Painting my own dreamworld where everything is  possible through the unexpected and unique imagery combinations and  photo manipulations using photos I find on the internet. I hope that  when people experience my work, they discover a new and different world,  which they can dive into to prove that everything is possible when you  open your mind. I'll help people engage with their emotions and  understand that they can do anything


----------



## SeaBreeze

Andres Ramos


----------



## Lara

Cherries


----------



## RadishRose

Oh  she's lovely!


----------



## RadishRose

Here's another one by Peters thanks to SB


----------



## Lara

_Bygone Summers_ by Josephine Wall


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> _Bygone Summers_ by Josephine Wall



Lovely. I think she has a lot on her mind.


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> View attachment 53702



I love this. I don't see enough art in the desert.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Wren, that's amazing! It's so enormous by comparison of the tiny little caravan, lower right. Great piece of fantasy art!


----------



## Lara

"Someone, Anyone, and Flowers" ~by Xuan loc Xuan


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> View attachment 53736



It is lovely, and made me think of Carters, 10 Pk, 13.98 @Walmart, LOL


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


>



I can hardly believe the realism of the textures in this! Lovely. Seems to be a Russian artist, or from a Russian site?


----------



## SeaBreeze

It seems to be Russian, Rose, didn't say the artist's name.


----------



## connect1




----------



## Lara

connect1, that painting shows just how intensely colorful those sunsets can be out west. 

Rose, when you mentioned the detail in SeaBreezes post#94, I took a 2nd look and noticed the finely woven throw the still life sits on. The detail in that is unbelievable


----------



## connect1

Yes it does Lara. 
I have two cactus plants.


----------



## Ferocious

No posting of pictures from me, I'm just here to enjoy the phenomenal art gallery that's been created here, so many WOWs, thank you all for posting such a variety of wonderful pictures.......


----------



## Vega_Lyra

To the lighthouse.........


----------



## Lara

"Mystic Lighthouse" by Saatchi


----------



## IKE




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer

Chalk & glue Cactus


----------



## SeaBreeze

Edmund Marriner


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Wren, that's a powerful image!


----------



## Lara

Yes, I agree Rose! And so well executed. Good find Wren


----------



## Wren

Thanks, I was hoping to find an explanation about it but drew a blank .....


----------



## Meanderer

The Tears - Giuseppe Mentessi


----------



## Lara

Wren! Meanderer has found the information for us. I was looking a very long time to no avail and can say that Google doesn't have it in their archives unless it's stashed on a dusty shelf somewhere. 

Meanderer is our "go to" when we need to know because he's other-worldly :laugh:
:hatoff:


----------



## Meanderer

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle Painting - Sherlock Holmes I by Nate Baranowski


----------



## SeaBreeze

Van Gogh


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

Do you know what this is ?


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Do you know what this is ?




I know exactly what this picture is......but more important, who said you could go inside my wardrobe, Lara? :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Lara

Before that it looked like this. It's a work in progress. You're welcome. :bowknot:


----------



## Wren

Lara said:


> Do you know what this is ?



No, but I love it !


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

Wren, it's a Black Vase with Bright Flowers...at least that's my interpretation

A still life like this one by Van Gogh (zinnias & geraniums)...but the one in #121 is an Abstract


----------



## Falcon

Even a vase of wilting  flowers  can  be considered  art  if  tastefully  accomplished.


----------



## Meanderer

I am deducing that we will find a vase at the bottom things!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Paul Krapf


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 53976




At first glance I thought it was a 'Left-Handed Button Clip for an Irish Fandango Gargling Competition', but on a more careful scrutiny, I realised.........yes....... it was 'The London Symphony Orchestra'........condensed.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Franciszek Zmurko


----------



## Lara

"Earring Swing" by Nader Sharaf


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Ross


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

My granddaughters art work.......


----------



## RadishRose

Very good, Pappy!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

Pen and wash lion by Rembrandt in the Louvre


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Renoir 1875


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze

swamp by asong0116


----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


>





Mmmmm......Think I'll kick off my shoes and have a paddle.........lovely picture, thank you for sharing


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


>




Now this is what some ladies might call 'A frock and a half'.........

Lovely picture, Lara


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


>




Hmmmm.....has she just finished for the day and off to bed......or.......Is she about to cook breakfast on the fire........Oooooh ,I wish these artist would give us a clue.....

Lovely picture though, Lara.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

"Old Glen Mill" by Maxfield Parrish


----------



## Meanderer

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Ferocious

Meanderer said:


> Norman Rockwell




"Erm, you can quit the ogling mate, I've got a wicked right hook."

Smashing picture M......


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

Maxfield Parrish "Blue Fountain"


----------



## SeaBreeze

VitUrzh


----------



## RadishRose

Hah, reminds me of Salvatore Dali, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Scott Horseman, Anadarko Oklahoma

hmm, does he look a little big for that horse or is it just me?


----------



## RadishRose

I think so too, unless it's a pony.


----------



## Lara

But a big man shouldn't be on a pony (for the pony's sake)...perhaps it's just "artistic license". 
That's always my excuse


----------



## RadishRose

yes "artistic license"  LOL


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> yes "artistic license"  LOL


"Artistic License" would explain the guy 
holding a pretty *RED* umbrella too *
*


----------



## RadishRose

It also explains Picasso's two eyes on one side of the face...layful:


----------



## Lara

...among the Pink Hollyhocks


----------



## PopsnTuff

Some of you know your artists very well....I'd like to join in but not familiar with who painted them....I enjoy viewing the bold deep colors of nature and fantasy art mostly.... here goes....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

So pretty, Pops. 

I don't know artist's names that well at all; just a few.  Like you, I enjoy the work. 

I love your new avatar, btw!


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> So pretty, Pops.
> 
> I don't know artist's names that well at all; just a few.  Like you, I enjoy the work.
> 
> I love your new avatar, btw!


Thanks RR...it has some autumn colors in it, reason why I chose it....my favorite season is upon us but doesnt last long enuf


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Falcon

Beautiful  paintings.  I'd  like  to  hang some of them  in my living room.


----------



## Falcon

Wren said:


> View attachment 55676



   I don't  "get"   this  one  at  all !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Omg, I wasn't ready for that mg1:.  Scared me!


----------



## RadishRose

Falcon said:


> I don't  "get"   this  one  at  all !



It's surreal.


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 56208



Is that Jennifer Anniston?


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> It's surreal.



Yes unusual, weird or dreamlike....guess art comes in all forms


----------



## PopsnTuff

Lara said:


> Omg, I wasn't ready for that mg1:.  Scared me!



Here's another funny of the Mona Lisa ~





There's lots of these on the net, hahha....


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> Is that Jennifer Anniston?



Yes. layful:


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> Here's another funny of the Mona Lisa ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of these on the net, hahha....



I haven't seen that one- hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lizzy


----------



## Lara

Beautiful fall scene, Seabreeze. 

Fall colors in Arizona .....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee

love art deco clothes style '


----------



## Ferocious

I'm sailing in uncharted waters here, I would normally post this on another thread, but the video is about 'art' and it occurred to me that some may even like the accompanying music, I do hope so.....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

This is my favorite painting of Paul Gauguin's...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jay Moore


----------



## Lara

I like how her dress and feet just 
slide off the bottom of the painting...


----------



## Ferocious

Hmmm...........Lara, she could slide her bottom onto my knee anytime.......

Lovely Picture.....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

Oil finger painting


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Wren




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

I think this Maxfield Parrish is called "Daydreaming" or "Daydream"...

Edit: Thank you Radish Rose...you're right, it's "Daybreak". 

It was inspired by the landscapes found in New Hampshire and Vermont.
Mel Gibson's wife bought it in 2006 for 7.6 Million at Christie's Auction...and sold it in 2010 for 5.2 Million


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Remember the popularity of the Hildebrants?


----------



## Lara

This is one "Gnarly" tree...


----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose

Almost reminds me of one of Charles Gibson's "Gibson Girls"


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

Thoroughbred.


----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant, I salute the artist, thank you Lara


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

"Show and Tell" by Cynthia von Buhler

I took this with my iPhone from the cover of my Communication Arts magazine so the quality isn't great but close enough. 

I suspect the meaning of this has to do with Visual Arts Communications; locking audible expression (the lips) and unlocking visual expression (the eye) and unlocking emotional expression (the heart)

Mixed media commissioned by Communication Arts magazine


----------



## Ferocious

"I'll keep my mouth shut if you turn a blind eye about my secret lover."


----------



## SeaBreeze

Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Lara Sanchez


----------



## Lara

Cover for...[FONT=&quot]"Treasury of Royal Scandals"[/FONT] ...Penguin Putnam, client 

Communication Arts Magazine...watercolor [FONT=&quot]by Michael Farquhar[/FONT]


----------



## Lara

`
"A Daring Day"


----------



## Lara

I believe this was commissioned by the Sierra magazine for environmental 
issues such as deforestation, fishing industry issues, air pollution, etc. 
But I can't find my information I had, like the artist's name. 
I'll come back if I find it in the foreseeable future.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ferocious

#251 and#252, both stunning pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

"The Golden Fish Painting" by Paul Klee


----------



## toffee




----------



## Lara

Thomas Kincaid usually paints houses with lights on in the windows, but not this time. I like this one.


----------



## Wren




----------



## connect1




----------



## Lara

.....Autumn Art


----------



## Lara

Paintbrush Portrait Ladies


----------



## RadishRose

Yowie, love those ladies, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

Pablo Picasso "Woman With a Crow" 1904 (so Halloween worthy)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Really nice drawings, SB!


----------



## Lara

^^^ Wow, SB, the smoke and steam is amazing.

This one is by Romel de la Torre...


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Needle Felting Characters


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

RadishRose, I've never seen those Paul Gauguin girls. What a treat. Thanks.

Below, I'm always amazed at what some artists can do with minimal fat brush strokes.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> RadishRose, I've never seen those Paul Gauguin girls. What a treat. Thanks.
> 
> Below, I'm always amazed at what some artists can do with minimal fat brush strokes.



Lara, I don't even know how to use a brush   !

I too like these Gauguin girls...... better than his south Pacific stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Casey Weldon


----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## SeaBreeze

SOURCE


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Aeppol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Loyal H. Chapman


----------



## Wren




----------



## connect1




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Helen Grierson


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## SeaBreeze

Terry Redlin


----------



## SeaBreeze

Terry Redlin


----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NanDee

Anything Animal / Nature related for me..


----------



## connect1




----------



## NanDee




----------



## SeaBreeze

David Lloyd Glover


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Mike Savad


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Rebecca Louise Law is capable of creating the most 
breathtaking floral sceneries in any place in the world.


----------



## Lara

@RadishRose , this goes with your post #310 above...but yours is far more fun


----------



## RadishRose

Nice match, eh Lara?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Heather Sleightholm


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is Ciro Oduber *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is* *Mohammed Hindash*


----------



## Lara

A New Day _by Derek Kaplan
_Can you figure out what this is, other than a sunrise? I think I know.


----------



## RadishRose

It's a birthday cake!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> It's a birthday cake!


hahaha...you could be right! Yum! I was thinking a window with curtains on either side of the sunrise and then down at the bottom looking out the window I see a brown countryside with a couple of women (one in lavender) and some animals on the ground...to the bottom left a beige cat and a yellow kitten behind it. No, I don't take meds lol. I also see a white mustang at the top and a mountain range


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes, and you're not tripping, Lara? layful:

Ok, I had another, closer look. I see a Mexican man standing in front of a waterfall. His sombrero is top center, under that, is his head.

Hovering close to his shoulder on the right is either a bran muffin or a chocolate cupcake.

His shirt is yellow with red stripe on the left, turning to all yellow in the middle and then a green and yellow serape over his his right shoulder.

The lower portion is all dripping frosting from the former birthday cake. At the bottom almost center, but a little to the left is a little cat outlined in blue,  wearing sunglasses on it's chest.

Whew, I need to lay down for awhile....


----------



## Lara

I totally see all those things you mentioned RR. We must be soul sisters...either that or we're on the same thinglayful:  I had missed all the ones you mentioned except the cat...there's a little yellow cat peaking out from behind him. 

"Mexican man with a chocolate cupcake" hahaha (but yes I see it). I wonder if the artist subtly enhanced these hidden images on purpose. 

I also see lots of hidden images in the Owl Art that PinkBiz posted in #316...especially birds and a scary image with an eye in the upper left corner. Please agree with me :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

Ohhh... I'll go back to look at Pinky's. And the yellow cat I missed.  LOL!

Uh oh, the light changed. Ill need to sleep before I go into that owl maze, So far, I only see part of a fish on it;s left shoulder/wing.

Oh wait! I did see a scary image with an eye in the upper left corner. !


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is Kit Mizeres


*


----------



## Pink Biz

*
Artist is Thierry Feuz*


----------



## Lara

Devon-Morning


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, I really did see the scary face in the owl pic, but I cannot see anything else recognizable in it. Sad,,,, I used to be able to "see" objects in lots of things from wood grain to floral bedspreads, LOL.

Now, why is that little blue camel crying?


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> ...Now, why is that little blue camel crying?


Because he's blue? ...groan


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Because he's blue? ...groan



Perfect!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is **Michael Shelukhin*


----------



## SeaBreeze

by Levine Flexhaug


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nihil

Filip Hodas
https://www.instagram.com/hoodass/


----------



## RadishRose

Planet of the Apes goes Disneyland!
Great stuff at the IG link.


----------



## Nihil

RadishRose said:


> Planet of the Apes goes Disneyland!
> Great stuff at the IG link.



It showed up on my Pinterest feed. I think Disney has been aware of its inevitable demise for a while. The Epic Mickey video game showcased a broken and abandoned Disney. I think they were trying to get to the punchline before everyone else, so they could build a bigger golden parachute with the satire. The average lifespan of a company is 20 years. Disney just tried to milk a 90th anniversary.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is* *Sol Halabi*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

Nihil said:


> View attachment 62627
> Filip Hodas
> https://www.instagram.com/hoodass/




Awww.... this is a bit depressing


----------



## Nihil

Keesha said:


> Awww.... this is a bit depressing



Yea, nostalgia is all Disney has going for it.


----------



## Nihil

Steve Cutts

http://www.stevecutts.com/


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist is **OLGA KVASHA*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Henri Rousseau


----------



## Nihil

John Holcroft

http://www.johnholcroft.com/?project=uncommissioned-editorial-work


----------



## Wren

Frida Kahlo


----------



## RadishRose

herself


----------



## SeaBreeze

Magdalena Zolnierowicz


----------



## Wren

Frida and Diego Rivera and a take on the same picture


----------



## RadishRose

Photographic art

Salvatore Dali Selfie


----------



## Ferocious

*Yana Movchan - Magic Realism painter*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Boris Koustodiev: "The Merchant's Wife" (1918)*


----------



## RadishRose

Harrison Fisher


----------



## Nihil

Pink Biz said:


> *Boris Koustodiev: "The Merchant's Wife" (1918)*



lol


----------



## Ferocious

*Samvel Yervinyan ~ Nader song ~ Bizet, Nadir's aria*

Beautiful pictures, lovely music.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nihil

Big media lost a generation to YouTube's cynicism. However, YouTube has been gradually becoming commercial.


Investors are keen to help Disney stream low cost propaganda to a new generation. Relax, they just want your money and your grandchildren's minds.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Lukas Johannes Aigner​*
​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thomas Kinkade


----------



## MeAgain

Inspiring and beautiful.


----------



## Lara

_Pink Hibiscus Dresser_


----------



## Ferocious

Very voluptuous,Lara, but pretty too.......is there a 'Blue Boy' version for us lads.....


----------



## Pink Biz

Artist:  Yossi Kotler


----------



## Pink Biz

*​Artist is Annie Stegg*


----------



## Lara

It's Springtime in the Carolinas...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*​Salvador Dali*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

James Tissot. Young Lady in a Boat.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Jackee Sandelands-Strom *


----------



## Pauline1954

These are a set of bird art I participated for LA zoo banners last summer.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 63872




Very clever.......

Hmmmm.....perhaps he overdid the booze a bit......


----------



## Seeker

Some "glassman" art...

My husband did this a few years back.

Yea... he got skills with a cuttin' knife.


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Red Roof by the Water" by Paul Gauguin 1885*


----------



## Ferocious

*Fausto Papetti ~ Non Credere*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

DYI Painting! Yes, you can do this! Here's a link but the artist takes a lot longer than some (25 minute video). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vqHCEZcmc

If you want to see quicker results you can google: pour painting with elmer's glue acrylic paint floetrol. Some swipe with a cake spatula gizmo and others pour from cups. And you will see other videos from artists who hurry along (shorter videos) and using different brands of acrylic paint, different types of heating devices, etc

Here's a dipping technique versus the  cup pouring technique: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eseuXyNUfs

*Note from the Artist*(Aussie): Acrylic pouring Elmers glue.For this three flip cup pour, I used 60% glue, 30% water and 10% floetrol as my pouring medium. I then used 50% of this pouring medium to 50% of my Global impasto paint. If you are using thicker paints like Liquitex Basics, you will need to add more water and if you are using thinner paints, you will need to add more paint to get your mix to the correct consistency.


----------



## RadishRose

That's a very beautiful design!


----------



## Pauline1954

Thats neat. 






Lara said:


> DYI Painting! Yes, you can do this! Here's a link but the artist takes a lot longer than some (25 minute video).
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vqHCEZcmc
> 
> If you want to see quicker results you can google: pour painting with elmer's glue acrylic paint floetrol. Some swipe with a cake spatula gizmo and others pour from cups. And you will see other videos from artists who hurry along (shorter videos) and using different brands of acrylic paint, different types of heating devices, etc
> 
> Here's a dipping technique versus the  cup pouring technique: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eseuXyNUfs
> 
> *Note from the Artist*(Aussie): Acrylic pouring Elmers glue.For this three flip cup pour, I used 60% glue, 30% water and 10% floetrol as my pouring medium. I then used 50% of this pouring medium to 50% of my Global impasto paint. If you are using thicker paints like Liquitex Basics, you will need to add more water and if you are using thinner paints, you will need to add more paint to get your mix to the correct consistency.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pauline1954

seabreeze said:


>



wow did you paint this?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*
Artist is Janice Sung*


----------



## Pauline1954

STUNNING WORK! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RadishRose

Pauline1954 said:


> STUNNING WORK! Thanks for sharing



ditto!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pauline1954 said:


> wow did you paint this?



No Pauline, I would love to be able to paint beautiful art, but I don't have the talent, just enjoy looking at other people's beautiful works.


----------



## chic

Edward Burne-Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

*​Artist: James Jean*


----------



## chic

Spring is such a delight for an artist. The painting was done by a friend of mine and the photo was taken by me of my neighborhood in spring. Seems we were both on the same wavelength.:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## chic

Maximilian Pirner


----------



## Pauline1954

This is so beautiful





chic said:


> View attachment 64261
> 
> Maximilian Pirner


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*​Artist is Thomas Lamb*


----------



## chic

Giuseppe DeNittis


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rob Kaz


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Daniel j Keyes


----------



## Lara

"Desert Jewels" by Rebecca Riel


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robert Foster


----------



## Pink Biz

"Pastorale" by Erika Pochybova


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Babs

One thing that is love is Art. I am not that great at creating it, but I love appreciating it. It can be any type of Art from Realism to Abstract. I am going to love this thread.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*​Baby by Gustav Klimt 1918*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## AZ Jim

I do not like seeing veiled faces.  It makes me feel I am looking at oppressed women, victims.


----------



## SeaBreeze

David Lloyd Glover


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Andrzej Malinowski*_


----------



## Lara

Well, the thread does say "Art, Anything Goes"...just a little art-laugh
*************************************************************


----------



## Pink Biz

Gustav Klimt "Portrait of Elisabeth Lederer" (1916)


----------



## Seeker

Something I drew years ago... way back when...

My husband and daughter.....

It has lots of issues but..it is what it is...

I only post it because I wish I had the fortitude to pick it back up...If only....


----------



## Lara

Wow Seeker! Don't touch it! It's awesome as is. I mean that! 

It's a soft technique for a tender subject of a shared loving moment between father and daughter ..perfect! And your proportions are even correct, although in art they don't need to be as long as they're consistent...and your execution is consistent. It's very comfortable to look at and touched my emotions. 

Do you have more?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Seeker, you're very talented!  Wonderful drawing, so emotional.


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker it's beautiful! I agree with Lara; don't touch it. You've got real talent.


----------



## Seeker

Lara said:


> Wow Seeker! Don't touch it! It's awesome as is. I mean that!
> 
> It's a soft technique for a tender subject of a shared loving moment between father and daughter ..perfect! And your proportions are even correct, although in art they don't need to be as long as they're consistent...and your execution is consistent. It's very comfortable to look at and touched my emotions.
> 
> Do you have more?



Thank You...I may have some photos of some but gave my port folio to my daughter years ago...Long gone



SeaBreeze said:


> Seeker, you're very talented!  Wonderful drawing, so emotional.



Thank You



RadishRose said:


> Seeker it's beautiful! I agree with Lara; don't touch it. You've got real talent.



Thank You

Just one more piece of me out there some where....


----------



## Pink Biz

Seeker said:


> View attachment 66493
> 
> Something I drew years ago... way back when...
> 
> My husband and daughter.....
> 
> It has lots of issues but..it is what it is...
> 
> I only post it because I wish I had the fortitude to pick it back up...If only....



:flowers:*Great job Seeker! I like it very much. Thanks for posting it. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*​Tino Rodriguez*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*​*_Igor Skaletsky


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

"Blue Lotus" by Sun Lijuan  
Hand embroidered silk art


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Vladimir Kush


----------



## Pink Biz

Bunnie Reiss


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jet

my latest painting


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

jet said:


> my latest painting
> View attachment 71722


@jet I like that moody sky you did.


----------



## jet

took a bit of swearing to get it like that R/R lol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Delete


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> @jet I like that moody sky you did.



I agree, Jet's painting is very nice!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ron Gonsalves


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Detail of angel from the Sir Frederic Leighton painting, 'Elijah in the Wilderness'


----------



## Pink Biz

Gabe Brown  "Galaxy Bounce"


----------



## Pink Biz

Mary Hiester Reid 1910 "The Inglenook In My Studio"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A good drawing requires balance!


----------



## toffee

art deco glass windows are beautiful


----------



## Lara

Pow Wow by Viloy Vigel ....  wow!


----------



## Pink Biz

'Back to the Island' by Nigel Van Wieck


----------



## Pink Biz

"Daphne" 1903 Gustav Klimt


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Giulio Ingrosso ~ 'A Strange Thing'


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

"Still Life Of Oranges" 1863 by Rafael Romero Barros


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 74052
> 
> "Still Life Of Oranges" 1863 by Rafael Romero Barros


WOW!  Looks like a lot of action for a "still life"!


----------



## RadishRose

I do like paintings of oranges.
I have some by Soon Warren...


----------



## toffee

pic of art deco lady ……..


----------



## Lara

Blue Hydrangeas and Oranges


----------



## RadishRose

toffee said:


> pic of art deco lady ……..
> View attachment 74064


@toffee, this reminds me if those old "Vanity Fair" magazine covers of that era.


----------



## Lara

i'm still hooked on oranges


----------



## RadishRose

me too! 

Seville Orange Grapefruit Rosemary Marmalade


----------



## Lara

Love the Rosemary added!!


----------



## Meanderer

*Orange ya ready for another?*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *Orange ya ready for another?*


Oranges R Us!


----------



## Pink Biz

And now, for something completely different!

"Unexpected Change" by Doris Tesárková Oplová


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

Yuliya Litvinova "Fairies And The Peasant Girl"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## squatting dog

Brush Painting.


----------



## Pink Biz

"Apple Blossom" 1886 by _Jessica Hayllar_


----------



## Lara

"Painting is poetry that is seen rather than felt"? 
Paintings make me feel a lot sometimes. 
Sorry Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> "Painting is poetry that is seen rather than felt"?
> Paintings make me feel a lot sometimes.
> Sorry Leonardo da Vinci.


Next you'll be saying that poems can be seen....


----------



## Pink Biz

Peter Gut


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Cow Patti


----------



## Pink Biz

Artist:  Denis Sarazhin


----------



## Pink Biz

Artist: Sam Rodriguez


----------



## RadishRose

Yana Movchan


----------



## Meanderer

Jacqueline Walsh


----------



## Pink Biz

*Karin Miller

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Galla Fattah "Siamese Twins" *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Aubrey Beardsley


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Sooey Milk
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sculptor: Ellen Jewett
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Michelle Morin*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist:  Eri Iwasaki 
*


----------



## toffee




----------



## Meanderer

Sheila Golden


----------



## SeaBreeze

Heidi Willis


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Autumn Leaves


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## itsjustme

I really like realistic art, this is my favourite acrylic painter https://artderek.com/


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Cézanne "Le lac d'Annecy" 1896

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Larry Zach


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Janice Sung
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

itsjustme said:


> I really like realistic art, this is my favourite acrylic painter https://artderek.com/


He sure is realistic!


----------



## Pepper

Hieronymus Bosch


----------



## itsjustme

Wow..


----------



## Meanderer

Norman Rockwell☠


----------



## Pink Biz

*“Sacred Heart” ~ Benjamin Vierling  
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

National Art Day (today,10/25) and Halloween all-in-one ☺


----------



## chic

John Waterhouse.


----------



## RadishRose

MC Escher


----------



## charry

Cloud formations and sunsets....


----------



## Lara

I love this one, RadishRose♥ Escher's very clever self portrait


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ivana Besevic

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Claude Monet ~ Woman with a Parasol...I saw this in a museum.
It was HUGE and every stroke was beautiful. I was totally mesmerized by it.
But I don't remember that purse. That can't be.  I think someone added that.
In fact the whole thing is not right. The strokes aren't there and the boy 
is missing from the background and it's not the same quality overall...grrr


----------



## Pepper

That's because you're thinking of 'Woman with Umbrella' by Monet


----------



## Lara

YES! Thank you Pepper! What a difference! But I do think "Parasol" is correct".
I just read that "Umbrella" was used by many artists that copied it. 
It's one of my favorite paintings! That's her son in the background.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Claude Monet ~ Woman with a Parasol...I saw this in a museum.
> It was HUGE and every stroke was beautiful. I was totally mesmerized by it.
> But I don't remember that purse. That can't be.  I think someone added that.
> In fact the whole thing is not right. The strokes aren't there and the boy
> is missing from the background and it's not the same quality overall...grrr
> View attachment 79224


Maybe it's a parody of her with a designer handbag of today?


----------



## RadishRose

Woman with Coach Bag


----------



## Pink Biz

*@Lara, I checked it out. The painting with the boy was done in 1875, and the one without the boy is from 1886...and there is another one too.

https://howlingpixel.com/i-en/Woman_with_a_Parasol_-_Madame_Monet_and_Her_Son
But the one you posted is a fake, as @RadishRose pointed out! *


----------



## Pepper

Monet did various studies of the same subjects.  He would alter certain things like light (based on time of day), angles, etc.


----------



## Lara

I love love love this. Klimt?


----------



## Lara

But this of course is definitely Gustav Klimt


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Find the "disappearing bust of Voltaire" in this Dali- making a statement about the hyprocracy of the church- fav:


----------



## Pepper

It's the first thing I saw!


----------



## Liberty

Pepper said:


> It's the first thing I saw!


Yeah, if its bigger, like I've got, its harder to see.  So much else in the art piece to look at in 
the original large size I guess.


----------



## Pepper

Love Dali.  He was quite the character!


----------



## Liberty

Pepper said:


> Love Dali.  He was quite the character!


Yes, he was.  He was called "his own forger"...lol.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## treeguy64

Time Transfixed - Rene Magritte
The original hangs in The Art Institute, Chicago. 
I saw it, as a kid, and really liked it. 
A framed print of it hangs in my front room. 
My Dad framed it, burning a pattern into the frame wood, to match the grain in the original.


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Story goes, toward the end of his life he started signing blank prints so as not to have to spend the time at the printing press I guess.  It is said that about 1/2 of all valuable artwork of famous artists on the market today are forgeries...talk about talented artists, even the experts can't tell.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Did you ever study the fruit & stuff  in the old oil paintings to see how much different it may or may not be from the fruit. veggies  and flowers today?


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Did you ever study the fruit & stuff  in the old oil paintings to see how much different it may or may not be from the fruit. veggies  and flowers today?


No, it never occurred to me. But I will be looking now. 
Thanks, Lib!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Nonney Oddlokken*


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> No, it never occurred to me. But I will be looking now.
> Thanks, Lib!


You are welcome Rad.  Got a gorgeously realistic fruit painting by a renegade Spanish artist I'm trying to determine the value of now.  Of course you also can't really look at fruit from artists of the "impressionistic movement" as that is what the art genre is about - "movement"...lol.
Gotta be realistic depictions to do it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Love this.  Have most of the Charles Wysocki cats!


----------



## jerry old

Where is Wyeth's 'Christin's World?' perhaps, the best American pretention
of an artist work demanding explanation.

Impressionist work is open to interpretation-that is as it should be.

Picasso and  Pollock carried it too far, especially Pollock, drifting over to
something called Abstract Art; opening the door to a guy that stacked
cans in a grocery store, named Warhol. 
There is a place for Abstract Art, but it is also carried to the extreme,
where interpretation shrinks to questioning phrases, without meaning.

Then there are the folks laboring their impression of the  great American West attraction?
Fredrick Remington was an accomplished artist and sculptor.

Charles Russell (don't think it was spelled with two ll's) was a real cowboy.
Does that make his art more authentic-You answer, I do not know.
(Yes, I know there is a post of Russell)

Art must include poetry, it must! 
The brush and canvass satisfy a need to exhibit something of value within
the artist. (Remembering it was subject to the whim of the patron in the
17th and 18th centuries.  El Greco managed to paint portraits
demanding explanation- 'The Burial of Count of Orgaz,' is just one of his examples demanding the viewer grab pen and paper to define and
applauded, words are not enough.

Poetry is painting, pictures in your mind-it would be difficult to determine
which is best-the paintings- which triggers words of explanation; or printed words which  have the same function

Remembering, this is my opinion-You must mold your own.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Boris Vallejo*_


----------



## RadishRose

*Jason Momoa*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

@Lara


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Mr. Mean...
They done took away your post on Thursday's; I'm guessing they wanted to frame it, place it on  their living room wall?
Good thing too, I was fixing to turn you in to Em; thought he might chastise you.  No, that wouldn't work, he probably give you an authentic item.
(Sure hope that wasn't Mike4's post-it ain't like me to err
but it was snatched up while I was dallying somewhere else.)

Someone needs to tell Double R and Pink, Impressionist
weren't no style of painting.
Gogggggle tells me they were a bad shortage of paint when they were making pictures.  That wispy aspect of their pictures was due to them stretching their paint as much as possible-weren't no style, were necessity.


----------



## Pepper

jerry r. garner said:


> Someone needs to tell Double R and Pink, Impressionist
> weren't no style of painting.


You just did!


----------



## Lara

"Through The Vines" _~Frederick Claude Frieseke_
This painting depicts the artist’s wife, Sarah (nicknamed Sadie), in a boat on the river Epte near Giverny, France. Sadie was also a painter and often chose props for her husband’s compositions and posed as his model. The Friesekes were part of a large group of American artists living in Giverny at the beginning of the twentieth century, drawn by the presence of the famed French Impressionist Claude Monet. Frieseke occasionally depicted interior scenes with richly patterned fabrics and wallpaper, but preferred to paint his female models outdoors. Though Through the Vines is an outdoor scene, Frieseke creates an intimate space around his subject by framing her with dangling foliage, which compresses the space within the picture.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Artist...Diane Leonard


----------



## chic

The Windflower by John Waterhouse.


----------



## RadishRose

*Mary Cassatt*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Dominic Roy

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*@RadishRose  ^^^Great optical illusion!

Artist: Woodford Royce
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

Pink Biz said:


> *@RadishRose  ^^^Great optical illusion!*


Where?  I don't see it.  Can you point it out to me, please?


----------



## Pink Biz

Pepper said:


> Where?  I don't see it.  Can you point it out to me, please?


*There's a woman's profile facing right and she's looking down. Focus on the two larger birds in the middle and you'll probably see it, @Pepper.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Lisa Krannichfeld
*


----------



## Lara

@Pepper...Squint your eyes. Thank you Pink Biz, I never would have thought to look for the illusion.


----------



## Pepper

Yow!  Freaky!  I only saw it when I copied the image to transfer it.  That way, it's all I saw, didn't even see the birds anymore.  Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

Raining Cats & Dogs?


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> Raining Cats & Dogs?


pugs!

It's a parody of 






The Great Wave off Kanagawa
also known as The Great Wave or simply The Wave, is a woodblock print by the Japanese ukiyo-e artist Hokusai. It was published sometime between 1829 and 1833


----------



## Pepper

I'd need a magnifying glass to be sure!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

Richard E. Miller.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Ross


----------



## SeaBreeze

Barbara Teller


----------



## Pepper

*Joan of Arc, 1879*
By Jules Bastien-Lepage
	

I could stare at this painting for hours at the Metropolitan Museum. The painting is 8 feet high. See the angels in the trees?


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> *Joan of Arc, 1879*
> By Jules Bastien-Lepage
> 
> 
> I could stare at this painting for hours at the Metropolitan Museum. The painting is 8 feet high. See the angels in the trees?


I love this, Pepper. Thanks for pointing out the angels; I might have missed them.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Ok, anything goes, so this is my hub's fav painting.  Its been hanging in our house for many years.  Its an oil.  Want to know who the artist is. 
Bought it in the 80's, but can't find the paperwork on the sale or the artist and its hard to decipher.  Anyone here that's art savvy?
Notice the detail in this painting, like the water drops on the fruit:


----------



## Pepper

If possible, can we all please give the artist's name, if available?


----------



## Pepper

In Bologna Italy, I saw the most amazing lamentation sculptures.  You can just feel, and live, the grief.  The movement, the horror of the moment, is indescribable.
https://www.italymagazine.com/when-600-years-old-statues-can-move-you-tears


----------



## Liberty

Pepper said:


> If possible, can we all please give the artist's name, if available?


Yes, thanks for asking  that Pepper.  I would love to know.  Wish I'd kept the paperwork.  Sigh.  I usually do, but not this time unless its somewhere around the joint.  Thanks in advance if anyone might want to hazard a guess.  Thinking its a Spanish artist.


----------



## RadishRose

Daniel J Keys


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Ok, anything goes, so this is my hub's fav painting.  Its been hanging in our house for many years.  Its an oil.  Want to know who the artist is.
> Bought it in the 80's, but can't find the paperwork on the sale or the artist and its hard to decipher.  Anyone here that's art savvy?
> Notice the detail in this painting, like the water drops on the fruit:
> View attachment 83407View attachment 83408


No idea. At my first glance I thought Dutch, but dunno why lol. Those tiles are strange. 

Do you think Spanish because of the  oranges from Seville?  

The only 2 painters from Spain I can think of are Picasso and El Greco- who was actually Greek.  Sorry.


----------



## Pink Biz

*@Liberty, it looks as though the artist's signature is on the bottom of the broken tile. Is that what you were referring to when you said it was hard to decipher? Try a very strong magnifying glass.  Good luck.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alicia Tormey*


----------



## Pepper

Wow, Pink Biz what Tumultuous Color!!


----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Pink Biz

Pepper said:


> Wow, Pink Biz what Tumultuous Color!!


*Yes! From the artist's website: "Alicia paints with a blend of bee's wax, a plant based resin called Damar Gum, and organic pigments in a process known as Encaustic Painting."*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Hendrik Maarten Krabbé


----------



## RadishRose

Rubik Kocharian


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Abalone" by Sofia Welch

*


----------



## Old&InTheWay

I would loved to have been alive in 1913 and to have stumbled into the Armory show.


----------



## RadishRose

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I would loved to have been alive in 1913 and to have stumbled into the Armory show.


I had to look that up. I would have enjoyed it too.






Just look at the guest list!


----------



## Old&InTheWay

RadishRose said:


> I had to look that up. I would have enjoyed it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the guest list!


OMG ... TAKE ME THERE


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Those are the guests?


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Helen's Kiss" 1905  Gustav Adolf Mossa

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Fine Art Print By Adam Romanowicz...


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful, Lara, it looks textured!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charlotte Sternberg

*


----------



## RadishRose

Andrés Aroche


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Prayer by Magdalena Korzeniewska 
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Never have, never will be able to grasp how artist paint; am accomplishment far beyond any ability I could ever possess.

The sculptors:   go out in the yard with a hammer and chisel, get a rock now carve out  a figure?  It cannot be done!
Some of these guys worked in marble, hard, hard substance.
Beyond me, look at the details, how, how, how...


----------



## Pepper

I've known quite a few sculptors & artists.  They have a totally different way of viewing stuff.  i.e. a sculptor will look at a stone and see a bird.  They chisel away all the stone not part of the bird they see. They liberate the bird from the stone.

Walking on the beach with an artist friend, she picked up a shell and said "Santa Claus."  And that is what it became.  This person also told me I (anyone) had the same ability.  No, I don't, she was wrong there.


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Sleep by Catrin Welz-Stein

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

*Georgia O'Keeffe 
Lake George With White Birch 1921

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Pablo Picasso


----------



## Pink Biz

* ^^^ @RadishRose  Picasso was just 15 years old when this was painted. I had to look it up cuz it took me by total surprise!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kari-Lise Alexander

*


----------



## RadishRose

J.C. Leyendecker, Fatima Cigarettes illustration art


----------



## Gardenlover

This is my favorite piece of art. Created by a local artist. The medium is paper mache. It sums up one of my many idiosyncrasies quite well.


----------



## RadishRose

Daniel J Keys


----------



## Meanderer

Bushel with ibex motifs  (link)

Bushel with ibex motifs




Bushel with ibex motifs, 4200--3500 B.C.E., Susa I period, necropolis, acropolis mound, Susa, Iran, painted terra-cotta, 28.90 x 16.40 cm, excavations led by Jacques de Morgan, 1906-08 (Musée du Louvre, Paris)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Bushel with ibex motifs  (link)
> 
> Bushel with ibex motifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bushel with ibex motifs, 4200--3500 B.C.E., Susa I period, necropolis, acropolis mound, Susa, Iran, painted terra-cotta, 28.90 x 16.40 cm, excavations led by Jacques de Morgan, 1906-08 (Musée du Louvre, Paris)


So very long ago, yet such beautiful representations of animal life on that pot!
Thanks, @Meanderer .


----------



## Pink Biz

*Woman With A Fan 1912 by Jean Metzinger 

*


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

JC Leyendecker


----------



## Gardenlover

Pink Biz said:


> *Woman With A Fan 1912 by Jean Metzinger
> 
> View attachment 86598*


I can't wrap my mind around it, but this picture has unique elements.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

William Bouguereau


----------



## Pink Biz

Gardenlover said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it, but this picture has unique elements.


*You have good taste @Gardenlover, Metzinger is one of my favorites!*


----------



## RadishRose

Pablo Picasso


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tanya Shatseva
*


----------



## RadishRose

Olga Valeska


----------



## Meanderer

Waiting for the wallet size...........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Franck Cadogan Cowper


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Franck Cadogan Cowper


I like it except for the hand and the head piece or what ever you call it, it looks like it was photoshopped in later. If it where me, I'd like a better pillow.


----------



## RadishRose

1865John Frederick Lewis (1805-1876)


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> I like it except for the hand and the head piece or what ever you call it, it looks like it was photoshopped in later. If it where me, I'd like a better pillow.


https://artrenewal.org/artists/frank-cadogan-cowper/758


----------



## Meanderer

To be tattooed or not to be.......?





Tattooed Shakespeare Painting by Mathew McFarren


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> To be tattooed or not to be.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattooed Shakespeare Painting by Mathew McFarren


Too cool!!! You should spread this one around a little.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Slava Fokk*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent


----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent


----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Old Beech Tree 1910
William Fletcher

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Still Life with Oranges 1863 
Rafael Romero Barros

*


----------



## RadishRose

(in keeping with oranges) Soon Warren


----------



## RadishRose

Soon Warren watercolor


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Fantasy Flower -  Zachari Logan

*


----------



## RadishRose

boris indrikov


----------



## RadishRose

Mucha


----------



## Pink Biz

*Philippe Charles Jacquet  - "The Mill at Dawn" 

*


----------



## Gardenlover

Art Anything Goes - Hopefully that means all mediums.

Here's a bottle I bought at a local art fair today, which I'll use for a wine decanter.


----------



## RadishRose

*bridal henna mehndi designs*


----------



## Gardenlover

Henna tattoos are fun - A good way to make sure you like it before getting inked.


----------



## Pink Biz

* Norvile Dovidonyte

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oscar Ghiglia "Prepared Table" 1908

*


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## RadishRose

J.W. Godward 1893


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pink Spirea 1922  
Georgia O'Keeffe

*


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Caravaggio 
The Cardsharps 1594

*_


----------



## RadishRose

MC Escher


----------



## jerry old

the intricate # of objects and characters in post # 659, is just unreal,
really like 678 also


----------



## RadishRose

Pierre-Auguste Renoir


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pietro Antonio Rotari 
Portrait of a Young Girl with a Book 1760*


----------



## RadishRose

Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"My Beloved Country"  - George Washington  by Igor Babailov


----------



## RadishRose

@Pink Biz , I'm so glad you introduced Oscar Ghiglia! I just love his style.


----------



## jerry old

well, if you say so, but that's a skinny chicken, ugly too


----------



## RadishRose

jerry r. garner said:


> well, if you say so, but that's a skinny chicken, ugly too


Well, none for you, then!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jerry old

well, maybe I'd change my mind,  naw, I looked twice-too skinny, that chicken is only good for soup or a casserole; plus, he's dead.  
Do we call that a 'still life' or a dead life?
Nap time


----------



## RadishRose

Harry Anderson 1906-1996 - American illustrator


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

*The Art of the Hall of Presidents  (LINK)*

PRESIDENT ABRAHAM LINCOLN IN THE WHITE HOUSE – 1861




"In this painting President Lincoln stands in the East Room of the White House. He has just been inaugurated and war clouds swirl about the United States. Will the southern states make good on their threat to secede from the Union? "


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Norman Rockwell was an American artist & illustrator. I loved how he painted what American life was all about!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

One more!


----------



## toffee

meaningful artist lowerie .


----------



## RadishRose

Norman Rockwell is a National Treasure! I just love this one, too.





The family and the dog are excited to see their soldier return from war. Neighbor kids in the tree, neighbors hanging out of the window and doorway and to the extreme left, the girl with a crush, shyly waiting to be noticed.


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> @Pink Biz , I'm so glad you introduced Oscar Ghiglia! I just love his style.


*Great! I like his clear, crisp style and bright colors.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Judith I. Bridgland

*


----------



## RadishRose

Paul Antoine de La Boulaye. (1849 – 1926)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artem Rogowoi

*


----------



## RadishRose

John Waterhouse


----------



## RadishRose

Jack Vettriano


----------



## debodun

In the Kincade or Currier & Ives style - Americana, landscapes, etc.


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Jack Vettriano


Magnificently Silly!  I love this!


----------



## RadishRose

William Bouguereau


----------



## RadishRose

William Bouguereau


----------



## Pink Biz

*Portrait of Madame Gely 1907
Frederick Carl Frieseke 

*


----------



## RadishRose

*N.C. Wyeth, Illustrator



*


----------



## RadishRose

*N.C. Wyeth



*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julia Pavlova 

*


----------



## RadishRose

Leyendecker


----------



## Pink Biz

*Irises 1928 
Luigi Lucioni 

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Victo Ngai - Cocoon

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hannah Yata - In the Valley of the Moon 

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

The Lantern Bearers (1908) Maxfield Parrish


----------



## RadishRose

Maxfield Parrish


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lara Cobden ¤ Moonlight Travellers

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Olwyn Bowey ¤ Bags of Geraniums

*


----------



## RadishRose

*S. Elayaraja *


----------



## Meanderer

Still life with cactus by Luigi Lucioni


----------



## RadishRose

One of Will's ducks enjoying himself at a party ... maybe not so much the next day...


----------



## cherylpamela66




----------



## cherylpamela66

Hey, everybody! This is an acrylic pour abstract I did recently. I do regular art, painting, watercolor, and sketching. I love art and find if fascinating. I love everyone's art, wow! Lots of hugs


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Maxfield Parrish


Sadly, this sums up my day perfectly.


----------



## Pepper

Gardenlover said:


> Sadly, this sums up my day perfectly.


(((GL)))


----------



## RadishRose

cherylpamela66 said:


> Hey, everybody! This is an acrylic pour abstract I did recently. I do regular art, painting, watercolor, and sketching. I love art and find if fascinating. I love everyone's art, wow! Lots of hugs


 Cheryl, this is really nice! Thank for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> Sadly, this sums up my day perfectly.


Hope you're ok!


----------



## RadishRose

*Paul Gauguin Self-Portrait 1889 *


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Hope you're ok!


Thanks, I hoping for a better day today.


----------



## cherylpamela66

Gardenlover said:


> Sadly, this sums up my day perfectly.


This is lovely actually I have days like that also like most people but there are ways to get through it. Hugs, Garenlover


----------



## Pinky

I've always loved Joan Miro. We bought this print from the Art Gallery and had them frame it for us. It has been hanging in our home for a good 20 years or more.


----------



## Pinky

Not everyone's cuppa, but I love Modern Art. Specifically, Picasso, Matisse, Kandinsky, Miro ... also enjoy Manet and Monet.


----------



## RadishRose

*William John Hennessy 



*


----------



## Pepper

@RadishRose 
You have such exquisite taste.


----------



## Pinky

I've always loved Klimt's "The Kiss", and did a jigsaw puzzle of it.


----------



## Pepper

Pinky said:


> View attachment 95202
> 
> I've always loved Klimt's "The Kiss", and did a jigsaw puzzle of it.


Oh, I love art jigsaw puzzles!


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> @RadishRose
> You have such exquisite taste.


Oh, I dunno about that. Appreciation of art is a very personal thing. It's just that you and I happen to be drawn to the same things.


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Oh, I dunno about that. Appreciation of art is a very personal thing. It's just that you and I happen to be drawn to the same things.


If that's not proof I don't know what is!


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> View attachment 95202
> 
> I've always loved Klimt's "The Kiss", and did a jigsaw puzzle of it.


Pinky, just to give you a giggle-


----------



## Pepper

“The Super Kiss,” by Daniel Irizarri Oquendo.  Wow, I hope he is selling prints of this.  Must find out!  Incredible gift for someone I love!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren

Another view of The Kiss by Gustav Klimt, title The Embrace


----------



## Meanderer

Gustav Klimt and his Cat


----------



## Pinky

Magritte: Golconda


----------



## Pinky

More Surrealism:


Magritte: Son of Man


----------



## Pinky

Salvador Dali



The Persistence of Memory c 1931


----------



## Pinky

Vincent Van Gogh - Starry Night


----------



## RadishRose

I was never a fan of Magritte or Picasso, but I do admire many of Dali's works.


----------



## RadishRose

This one by Picasso, I love.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> I was never a fan of Magritte or Picasso, but I do admire many of Dali's works.


In my earlier years, I didn't like them either. I came to appreciate their style when I was in my late 30's.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> In my earlier years, I didn't like them either. I came to appreciate their style when I was in my late 30's.


Well, in that case it's too late for me.   I think the Impressionists are among my favorites.


----------



## Pinky

My likes/tastes are all over the board when it comes to art. I love art deco & nouveau in art and architecture as well.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> My likes/tastes are all over the board when it comes to art. I love art deco & nouveau in art and architecture as well.
> 
> View attachment 95330


Yes! 

I think it's just the ultra Modern I just never warmed to, in general.

I'm also a fan of The Golden Age of Illustration.


----------



## Wren

My portrait of Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera, two of my favourite artists


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> My portrait of Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera, two of my favourite artists
> View attachment 95673


Wren, beautiful work!

I saw a mural by Diego Rivera long ago when I was in Mexico. I think it was in some municipal building in Merida.

You're very talented!

I remember you having Frida for your avatar.


----------



## Pinky

Wren said:


> My portrait of Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera, two of my favourite artists
> View attachment 95673


Frida Kahlo's biography is fascinating.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Frida Kahlo's biography is fascinating.


Yes. I saw a movie about her years ago. She suffered a lot..


----------



## Meanderer

Surrealism and Visionary art: Octavio Ocampo

Don Quixote


----------



## RadishRose

Oooh, new one for me, Meanderer. Here's another-


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote Comic Cover_Colors by iso36 on DeviantArt


----------



## Wren

RadishRose said:


> Yes. I saw a movie about her years ago. She suffered a lot..


Great film (but sad) for art lovers


----------



## Pinky

There's also Frida Kahlo's bio on YouTube, in 6 segments. It's about an hour long, in total. You will have to access YouTube to see them all.
Part one:


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> There's also Frida Kahlo's bio on YouTube, in 6 segments. It's about an hour long, in total. You will have to access YouTube to see them all.
> Part one:


Cool! I'll be looking this up later. Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose

Edouard TOUDOUZE Fleurs d'Automne 1890


----------



## MarciKS

I like abstract art:


----------



## Pepper

MarciKS said:


> I like abstract art:


Psychedelic!


----------



## Pinky

Speaking of Psychedelic .. Peter Max


----------



## jerry old

never understood why Mexico permitted Trotsky to settle in Mexico-didn't they have enough chaos in their country without admitting 
Trotsky?


----------



## RadishRose

*Alphonse Mucha *


----------



## Pepper

Leon Trotsky and Frida Kahlo


----------



## Pink Biz

*One of Frida's many self portraits was dedicated to Trotsky, with whom she had an affair. It is spectacular!

https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/self-portrait-dedicated-to-leon-trotsky/qwH7SFUucsTJjQ?hl=en

*


----------



## Pepper

Pink Biz said:


> *One of Frida's many self portraits was dedicated to Trotsky, with whom she had an affair. It is spectacular!
> 
> https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/self-portrait-dedicated-to-leon-trotsky/qwH7SFUucsTJjQ?hl=en*


That's Great News.  I Love It and didn't know.  Thanks, PB


----------



## Wren

cherylpamela66 said:


> View attachment 95131
> [/QUOTE
> An acrylic pour that was wrapped in clingfilm, it gives an interesting and unique finish


----------



## RadishRose

*Claude Monet*- his home at Giverny


----------



## Pink Biz

*Teresa Roszkowska
Café 1931

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

@RadishRose 
Looks like something the Beatles would have loved!


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Julius Kronberg


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Julius Kronberg


Raw emotion in a beautiful setting.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paola Massa  "Toilet Paper"  

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Paola Massa  "Toilet Paper"
> 
> View attachment 97433*


Funny, yet beautifully done!


----------



## RadishRose

*The Occultist  by Fremont Thompson 




*


----------



## RadishRose

Christian Schloe


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Paul Detlefsen


----------



## RadishRose

*2 by Andrea Kowch 









*


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pauline1954

My painting blog 

Im currently working on two portraits. I hope to finish them by this weekend.


----------



## Meanderer

The Last Supper by Leonardo da Vinci in Milan


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ricardo Martínez 
"Gardener"  1958

*


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> *The Occultist  by Fremont Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me on certain levels. 

[edit] So bored that I fall asleep playing solitaire.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover

Spot the oddities.


----------



## Pepper

I can't see real well, but I can see:  a blind man reading a newspaper, with an eyeball on his plate;  a skull in a coffee cup; octopuses on floor in back of waitress; mother having a snake for a hand that grabs her son; waitress serving a pie of blood; bloody handprint on restroom door; not sure what else, BUT
I wish this painting didn't have that stuff, because otherwise I would really like it.


----------



## Pinky

It is rather macabre, yet I do like it. I must be spending too much time in isolation ..


----------



## Gardenlover

Pepper said:


> I can't see real well, but I can see:  a blind man reading a newspaper, with an eyeball on his plate;  a skull in a coffee cup; octopuses on floor in back of waitress; mother having a snake for a hand that grabs her son; waitress serving a pie of blood; bloody handprint on restroom door; not sure what else, BUT
> I wish this painting didn't have that stuff, because otherwise I would really like it.


Nice job Pepper. I see three other things that you didn't mention.


----------



## Pepper

Gardenlover said:


> Nice job Pepper. I see three other things that you didn't mention.


And they are...................?


----------



## RadishRose

There's a tentacle on the floor under the windows.
The knife is bleeding onto the pie.
Are little tentacles coming out of a man's face at the counter? (the one with his head down)


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> There's a tentacle on the floor under the windows.
> The knife is bleeding onto the pie.
> Are little tentacles coming out of a man's face at the counter? (the one with his head down)


Very good RadishRose!

I also see a hand around the blind man's throat.


----------



## Pepper

Where's this pic from, @Gardenlover.  Derry or Castle Rock, Maine?  No, I mean, who's the artist & where did you see it?


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> I also see a hand around the blind man's throat


Good eye GL. I see it now!


----------



## RadishRose

I did a Google image search-
https://www.deviantart.com/jeffleejohnson/art/Blue-Plate-Special-661961724

Sorry, I couldn't wait!


----------



## RadishRose

Here's another. I see some weird things in here, too. What can you find?


----------



## Gardenlover

Pepper said:


> Where's this pic from, @Gardenlover.  Derry or Castle Rock, Maine?  No, I mean, who's the artist & where did you see it?


I can't recall where I saw it, but happened across it while doing Google searches.



RadishRose said:


> I did a Google image search-
> https://www.deviantart.com/jeffleejohnson/art/Blue-Plate-Special-661961724
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't wait!


Thank you RadishRose, I was wondering who the artist is.

I really enjoy this type of art.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Here's another. I see some weird things in here, too. What can you find?


I'll just mention one for now, to give others a chance to play.  (I see 17 or more depending on how the items are counted.)

Three-legged Long Johns


----------



## Pepper

I like it when, in a painting, the artist chooses some to look directly at you (the watcher) and have others looking elsewhere.


----------



## RadishRose

The waiter has 3 arms and has a bottle of poison on his tray in front of the Cafe of Death.


----------



## Gardenlover

Sharp toothed creature at the corner of building across from the cafe.


----------



## Pink Biz

* "White Gardenia" by Stephanie Rew
*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## In The Sticks




----------



## Pink Biz

*Portrait of Armand Roulin (1888) Vincent van Gogh

*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## In The Sticks




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

*Carrières de Lumières: An Immersive Art Gallery in a Disused Quarry *









For more- https://www.amusingplanet.com/2019/03/carrieres-de-lumieres-immersive-art.html


----------



## Meanderer

Great link, Rose!  Endless possibilities!


----------



## MarciKS

Bethesda Terrace in Central Park in NY


----------



## RadishRose

Bruno Di Maio, 1944


----------



## Meanderer

"A picture painted by the Chinese artist Zhou Schen between the late fifteenth and the early sixteenth centuries shows a mountain landscape rising above the opaque white of the clouds. Without colors, but with complex strokes, alternating dark and light patches, watered down, it sets a great landscape, although, strangely, calm. Some roofs, hidden among the trees, show us possible architectures, but the less well-defined stroke makes us understand that the focus should be placed elsewhere. "

_Poet on a Mountain Top_







"There, where the top of the mountain frees itself from drawing and returns white as the clouds, stands a figure, stylized yet full of details: the long tunic, with wide sleeves, a sword, the hair collected behind the nape. It is the person described by the title of the work (_Poet on a Mountain Top_), going forward slowly, due to the solemnity of the action, to the highest peak. "


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"Shepherd's Call" is a painting that @Gary O'  grew up with at home.  Another title for it is "Found".


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> "Shepherd's Call" is a painting that @Gary O'  grew up with at home.  Another title for it was "Found".


I like the title "Found". The lamb is alive and the dog will cover it with his body for warmth, until the farmer arrives!


----------



## Meanderer

Walter Hunt is the artist.  Here is another painting of his showing the two in a warmer setting.  The title is Welsh Sheepdog.


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


>


This is a portrait of Pho Xai. I couldn't find out who this beautiful young man was or where in the Orient he came from. By the head dress I'm guessing Thailand (Siam), but not sure.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Walter Hunt is the artist.  Here is another painting of his showing the two in a warmer setting.  The title is Welsh Sheepdog.


Wow! I have this *same copy* framed and hanging in my bedroom! Love it. Walter Hunt, eh? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> This is a portrait of Pho Xai. I couldn't find out who this beautiful young man was or where in the Orient he came from. By the head dress I'm guessing Thailand (Siam), but not sure.


Son of Siamese Ambassador




@RadishRose  -"The Portrait of Pho Xai  appeared at the 'Reception of the Siamese Ambassadors' It opened in Siam to trade with the Western countries, and in 1856 he acclaimed a treaty with France that called an exchange with ambassadors. *Gerome* painted the Son of the Second Ambassador of Siam to France. He was known as Pho Xai."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Son of Siamese Ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I can't believe it! You found him.


----------



## Meanderer

by Mike Scovel


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Camper6

I spotted this one on the internet somewhere and copied it.

I like this type of art.  Photos I like mainly landscapes and pictures.

I would love to have this on canvas and frame it. There was no reference.  It just was an illustration.


----------



## RadishRose

. Paul Getty Museum in Los Angeles is closed due to the spread of the coronavirus.

They’ve challenged their social media followers to “recreate a work of art with objects (and people)” from the comfort of their own homes. And the internet did not disappoint.


----------



## asp3

I love art installations and conceptual art.  I saw this one at the Tate Modern in London last year in February.  It's a piece by Haegue Yang called Sol LeWitt Upside Down - Structure with Three Towers, Expanded 23 Times, Split in Three.   I've included the description that was posted in the room with the piece.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Swedish painter Nick Alm 1985


----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 106945



Wonderfully whimsical!


----------



## asp3

RadishRose said:


> Swedish painter Nick Alm 1985



Very sensuous


----------



## asp3

I had meant to put the image I posted in the favorite photos, one per day here as interesting art.  Here's another one.  This is also from Burning Man 2007, it's The Temple.  I've got a shot from the outside and two from the inside showing the intricate detail.  The Temple is a structure where people write things, post things and leave things related to people, places and things they're letting go of.  The temple is burned on the last night of the burn and a lot of people feel very cleansed by the ritual of letting go.  One often sees very personal items and writings about love ones who have passed, relationships which have ended and past portions of people's lives that they are letting go of.


----------



## Meanderer

Suren Nersisyan


----------



## asp3

Here's one I saw in the National Gallery in London, it's Still Life by Jan Davidsz. de Heem.  I love the translucence the artist was able to create on the orange.  Still life paintings are some of my favorite old, traditional artworks.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

Here's a piece we had on one of our walls for a while.  I love this piece.  It's by a local San Jose artist, Lacey, and it was one of several in a series of paintings with trees growing out of buildings.


----------



## MarciKS

So where is it now asp?


----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


> So where is it now asp?



It's in our spare room.  We took it down and put up another one that had been in the bedroom when we got a new dresser that was high enough we didn't want a picture on the wall the dresser is on.


----------



## MarciKS

It's very pretty. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## asp3

This is a piece we saw in the Bushwick area of Brooklyn while on a self guided street art tour almost a year ago.  We saw a lot of cool street art during our trip and this one was one of the best.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paradise Found by Janet Monafo

*


----------



## RadishRose

Daniel Keys


----------



## MarciKS

Ben Slow street artist


----------



## RadishRose

asp3 said:


> Here's one I saw in the National Gallery in London, it's Still Life by Jan Davidsz. de Heem.  I love the translucence the artist was able to create on the orange.  Still life paintings are some of my favorite old, traditional artworks.
> 
> View attachment 107355


yes, I love that orange!


----------



## asp3

Here's a paperweight my wife made years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

asp3 said:


> Here's a paperweight my wife made years ago.
> 
> View attachment 107861


Lovely!


----------



## Pink Biz

Jocelyn Hobbie ● "Aurora in Red Sweater"


----------



## RadishRose

Soon Warren


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

This is a piece my wife worked on for another artist.  The panels are about 3 feet tall and 2 feet wide each.  This is how it was shown at the Saatchi Gallery in London.  Each panel is made entirely of glass and the apparatus for hanging them are glued to the back of each panel.


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> This is a piece my wife worked on for another artist.  The panels are about 3 feet tall and 2 feet wide each.  This is how it was shown at the Saatchi Gallery in London.  Each panel is made entirely of glass and the apparatus for hanging them are glued to the back of each panel.
> 
> View attachment 108011


I love glass art, and took a stained-glass class around 1980. I'm sure this photo doesn't do her work justice. Would love to see it close up and in person.


----------



## asp3

Buenos Aires has a lot of wonderful, whimsical sculptures spread around the city.  This was one of my favorite.  I took this photo in 2015.


----------



## RadishRose

Maxfield Parrish


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Serge Marshennikov

*


----------



## MarciKS

Kazimierz Stabrowski, _Peacock_ (1908), National Museum, Warsaw. An example of Polish secessionist art, highly decorative, symbolical composition that seem fantastic combined with elements of Art Nouveau.


----------



## asp3

A statue celebrating a moment of protest at the '68 Olympics by Tommie Smith and John Carlos on the San Jose State campus where both of them attended school.


----------



## asp3

This is a series of pieces we bought at San Francisco open studios.  The frames are art all by themselves.  We bought the set of four but didn't like one of the images in one of the frames so my wife went up and visited the artist to pick another one of her images to have framed in the fourth frame.  Now I forget which image wasn't in the initial set of three that caused us to buy all four.


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> Kazimierz Stabrowski, _Peacock_ (1908), National Museum, Warsaw. An example of Polish secessionist art, highly decorative, symbolical composition that seem fantastic combined with elements of Art Nouveau.
> View attachment 108501


She looks just like Kirstie Alley!


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Bellagio" 1921 by Firmin Baes

*


----------



## RadishRose

Alphonse Mucha


----------



## asp3

This huge sculpture was in SFMOMA (San Francisco Museum of Modern Art) for several years.  It was in an area open to the public without admission so one could see it and walk through it without paying for museum entry.  The first picture was taken from the floor above the sculpture looking down on it and the second was taken while walking through the sculpture.


----------



## asp3

This was a really cool display at the Saatchi Gallery in London back in 2013.  They asked school children 4 to 18 to create horses using certain guidelines and awarded schools prizes based on their student's pieces.  I've included a close up of one of the horses and a view of most of them as they were displayed.


----------



## asp3

A Barbara Hepworth sculpture from 1946 in the Tate Britain Museum.


----------



## RadishRose

Soon Warren


----------



## asp3

RadishRose said:


> Soon Warren
> 
> View attachment 109413



Very cool!


----------



## asp3

I loved this sculpture in the courtyard of the Vatican, June 2010


----------



## asp3

Here's another piece my wife worked on, it's entirely glass, glass screen printed on glass and then fused.


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> Here's another piece my wife worked on, it's entirely glass, glass screen printed on glass and then fused.
> 
> View attachment 109744


I would love to see the process.


----------



## RadishRose

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Camper6

This lady we know picks up flat stones and paints a scene on them.  She doesn't sell them.  Just gives them away. That envelope is 5 inches across x 3


----------



## Wren




----------



## asp3

I love this small sculpture near a dog park in San Jose.


----------



## MarciKS

I enjoy Graffiti murals. I figure if they're gonna do it, the least they could do is make it pretty.


----------



## Pepper

I'm boring.  I love all art for it's own sake, but I get stuck in the Medieval period, because, well, that's what I studied for years.  I give you a segment of "The Garden of Earthly Delights" by Hieronymus Bosch:


----------



## asp3

This was a rather cool class gallery at San Jose State where the class created things using cardboard.  I've included a wide shot of a portion of the gallery and some individual pieces.  This show was in October of 2019.


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> This was a rather cool class gallery at San Jose State where the class created things using cardboard.  I've included a wide shot of a portion of the gallery and some individual pieces.  This show was in October of 2019.
> 
> View attachment 109991
> View attachment 109992
> View attachment 109993
> View attachment 109994


Amazing what a creative mind can make out of cardboard. Especially like #2 and #4.

I still remember the "sitting man" my husband made out of chicken-wire in his art class back in the 70's, and wish we'd kept it.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bridgit - A Picture of Miss Beatrice Elvery 1909 by William Orpen

 *


----------



## asp3

Here's something I made.  It's a test piece I made to test a process for making a psychedelic chess board.  I've never made the chess board, but once we get the kiln working well I might actually make the full size chess board.  This piece is currently hanging on our fence in the back yard along with a lot of other glass pieces.


----------



## Pepper

Lovely @asp3 !!


----------



## asp3

This is a rather haunting and disturbing exhibit I saw at the Saatchi gallery in London back in 2013.


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pinky

peramangkelder said:


>


Fascinating!


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, and beautiful!!


----------



## asp3

Burning Man 2006 sculpture/structure


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> Burning Man 2006 sculpture/structure
> 
> View attachment 110302


Would have been interesting to see this being constructed .. especially the horizontal pieces.


----------



## MarciKS

*Ore 12.25" Amber Twilight Elegant Woman Sitting with Attitude Decorative Piece - Walmart.com*
**


----------



## asp3

I love this quilt by Marion Coleman - Dee Dee Bridgewater: Saying It with a Song.


----------



## RadishRose

asp3 said:


> I love this quilt by Marion Coleman - Dee Dee Bridgewater: Saying It with a Song.
> 
> View attachment 110774


I don't get the "song" part, but the quilting is outstanding!


----------



## asp3

This is Sonic Runway Tunnel a Burning Man art installation that was installed in front of San Jose City Hall after it had been at Burning Man.



Since it's a visually kinetic sculpture the YouTube video below gives one a better idea of what it was like.


----------



## RadishRose

clay sculptures by Chinese artist Yuanxing Liang


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> I don't get the "song" part, but the quilting is outstanding!


i think it's just because she's a singer. perhaps that was a pose from a song she performed.


----------



## RadishRose

John Waterhouse


----------



## asp3

This is another piece we got at Open Studios in San Francisco.  It's a piece by Rebecca Haseltine that's about four feet wide by two feet tall.


----------



## Pink Biz

_*"The Hatchling" by Elise Macdonald*_


----------



## asp3

A piece in the Tate Britain, London.  I'm afraid I didn't take a picture of the info plate for it.


----------



## RadishRose

Handprints painted on rock at Cueva De Las Manos, Argentina. Photo by H_ctor Aviles / EyeEm / Getty Images.


----------



## asp3

Here's a tribute statue to David Bowie in Aylesbury, UK (about 40 miles NW or London)


----------



## asp3

Salmon sculpture, Sculptera winery Paso Robles


----------



## MarciKS

*Eye Photo Manipulation Retouching By Michael Oswald 8*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pepper

Exquisite @RadishRose!


----------



## asp3

Big Rig Jig a sculpture at Burning Man 2007


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> Big Rig Jig a sculpture at Burning Man 2007
> 
> View attachment 111842


Amazing, how they got it to balance, let alone, how they assembled it.


----------



## asp3

Pinky said:


> Amazing, how they got it to balance, let alone, how they assembled it.



I'm pretty sure there's a lot of steel holding it up and together inside the cabs and trailers.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't really balanced, just made to look as if it was.


----------



## peppermint




----------



## MarciKS

https://mymodernmet.com/massive-art-nouveau-inspired-mural-in-montreal/


----------



## asp3

MarciKS said:


> https://mymodernmet.com/massive-art-nouveau-inspired-mural-in-montreal/
> View attachment 111871



We've only been to Montreal once and enjoyed the self guided street art tour.  We'd love to go back there for the mural festival someday.


----------



## mlh

i have a question please, what is this burning man you speak of?


----------



## asp3

A piece at the San Jose Museum of Quilts and Fabric December 2018


----------



## Keesha




----------



## RadishRose

Edmund Dulac


----------



## RadishRose

Alphonse Mucha sketch


----------



## asp3

Pieces at an installation at the San Jose Museum of Quilt and Textiles from February before the closures.


----------



## RadishRose

I love the fabric cave painted animals. I've always wanted a print of one of those cave paintings, but when I decided to get one, I couldn't decide! I still wish I had one.

only 26,000 years old!


----------



## asp3

An unusual piece of street art in Quebec City


----------



## MarciKS

*Versailles, Île-de-France* 
(This piece is in a castle?)


----------



## asp3

Glass sculpture my wife made, the sphere in the center is about 8 inches in diameter.  The protruding spikes are all blown glass and the shiny pieces on the sphere are discarded optical filters she got from someone.


----------



## JaniceM

mlh said:


> i have a question please, what is this burning man you speak of?


https://burningman.org/


----------



## Pink Biz

*Evening On The Loire - Felix Valloton - 1923

*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 114453


I'll never blow another dandelion ever again.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## asp3

Lewcat's image reminded me of one I saw at the Tate Britain last year.  It's one by JMW Turner entitled  Snow Storm - Steam-Boat off a Harbour's Mouth


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> *Versailles, Île-de-France*
> (This piece is in a castle?)
> View attachment 113843


*Hmmmm, I know 'Bigfoot' is lurking somewhere on the planet, these must belong to his missus.*


----------



## asp3

Glass pumpkins and flowers at a glass pumpkin patch


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Xuanwei Su (definitely Klimt inspired)

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Duel by Frank Stella

*


----------



## asp3

Pink Biz said:


> *The Duel by Frank Stella
> 
> View attachment 114774*



Is that digital art?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

Australian Aboriginal Art. I have a couple of prints, and a tablecloth of "the dreaming". Wish I'd bought more.


----------



## RadishRose

Edgar Degas


----------



## RadishRose

Remake


----------



## Pink Biz

asp3 said:


> Is that digital art?


*It's acrylic on canvas. Here's a link which describes the piece and the artist in more detail.*
https://www.artsy.net/artwork/frank-stella-the-duel-b


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## asp3

This is a cool Gerhard Richter painting, Geast, at SF MOMA that I saw back in 2016


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jiri Petr


----------



## SeaBreeze

Joa Rosa


----------



## RadishRose

Duffy Sheridan


----------



## asp3

An Incan vessel


----------



## asp3

The mural my wife painted in the first art glass center she/we opened back in 2009.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

Mural on a building in Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent




Smoke Of Ambergris


----------



## Rose57

I’m very new here and still learning to navigate the site.  So many breath taking beautiful professional paintings. 
I’m Not sure if this is the right forum to share our own work and hope to chat with others that enjoy painting. 
I’ve always wanted to learn to paint & sketch.  I still consider myself a beginner self taught via watching lots of youtube videos. I used canvas and practiced Several different creative techniques I found fascinating. Eventually found ways to blend. Surprisingly I’ve found I enjoy painting on large flat faced rocks. My favorites are ocean landscapes. Here’s a few images of my hobby.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pepper

Spanish American Gothic.


----------



## RadishRose

Rose57 said:


> I’m very new here and still learning to navigate the site.  So many breath taking beautiful professional paintings.
> I’m Not sure if this is the right forum to share our own work and hope to chat with others that enjoy painting.
> I’ve always wanted to learn to paint & sketch.  I still consider myself a beginner self taught via watching lots of youtube videos. I used canvas and practiced Several different creative techniques I found fascinating. Eventually found ways to blend. Surprisingly I’ve found I enjoy painting on large flat faced rocks. My favorites are ocean landscapes. Here’s a few images of my hobby.


Rose, you're very talented! Nice work on those rocks. I bet you can sell some at a fair. Yes, this is a good thread to show your own work. Or, you can start your own within this section. Looking forward to more.... from one Rose to another, LOL.


----------



## RadishRose

Kestutis Kasparavicius


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Pepper

@RadishRose 
wow, that's interesting, a lot going on


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> @RadishRose
> wow, that's interesting, a lot going on


Pepper yes and weird. I have 2 others by her. I find them very well done, but so weird I almost can't take my eyes off them. There are more online-

https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=Andrea+Kowch&atb=v231-1rk&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Pepper

@RadishRose 
The overwhelming majority of these young women have the same facial expression.  This artist is worth looking into.  I feel she's telling some type of story.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## MarciKS

Found this about her artwork...

_American artists — from the painters of the Hudson River School to the influential Andrew Wyeth — have long depicted this country’s vast landscape as simultaneously a place of lonely desolation and of awe-inspiring grandeur. Following in this tradition, Andrea Kowch creates gorgeous and eerie acrylic paintings of open-skied pastoral landscapes. Inspired by a deep fascination with the natural world, Kowch’s works also tap into a common feeling of uneasiness many of us have toward the American rural – a place that is iconic for its beauty but that is also often associated with tedium, isolation and a clinging to negative aspects of the country’s past._

https://hifructose.com/2014/08/25/andrea-kowchs-haunting-paintings-of-rural-life/


----------



## MarciKS

This one is called Reflections on humanity by Andrea Kowch...


----------



## Pepper

That's it! @MarciKS!
Unease.  Like something even more bad might be happening.


----------



## asp3

RadishRose said:


> Andrea Kowch



I find it somewhat unnerving.  Not a negative, just my visceral reaction.  I'm not sure I like it overall but it is interesting.


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> That's it! @MarciKS!
> Unease.  Like something even more bad might be happening.


For me it's the tedium & isolation of rural life. Kansas itself is a rural state.


----------



## MarciKS

asp3 said:


> I find it somewhat unnerving.  Not a negative, just my visceral reaction.  I'm not sure I like it overall but it is interesting.


That is one painting that would be right at home in my house oddly enough.


----------



## Pepper

MarciKS said:


> For me it's the tedium & isolation of rural life. Kansas itself is a rural state.


Yes, I've been to your state.  The word 'flat' comes to mind, not sure why.


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> Yes, I've been to your state.  The word 'flat' comes to mind, not sure why.


Because Kansas is part of the plains along with Nebraska...


----------



## MarciKS

What I find disturbing is the fact that there's no screens on her windows & there's a fly on the towel. Ack!


----------



## RadishRose

A little madness?


----------



## Lara

Oh I love the dress on the Gal on the left in front.
I see 5 birds but the cutest is the one taking a bird bath in the spilt milk.
Yes Marci, the field outside the window looks so like Andrew Wyeth!
Fun artist. Thx for posting


----------



## Pepper

She's Psychodelic!


----------



## MarciKS

I seem to have a fascination with trees this weekend...


----------



## Lara

Today is a good day for bright colors and kisses


----------



## Phoenix

Does anyone here paint?


----------



## Lara

Hi Phoenix, Yes, I think a lot of people paint here. I've been too busing but plan to get back into it soon. I'd like to loosen up a little, get bigger brushes, bigger canvas, and more abstract. I'm just going to have fun with it.


----------



## asp3

An glass orchid pot platter my wife made.  I'm pretty sure she cut it into pieces and fired them into pendants.


----------



## asp3

One of the pendants from the platter


----------



## Lara

DUAL NATURE
by Daria Petrilli


----------



## asp3

This was a very cool structure at Burning Man 2008.  It was a steel structure painted white with the patterns of Northwestern Native Americans cut into it.  There was a swing in the center.


----------



## Lara

@asp3...that's VERY cool indeed. I'm glad you added some closeup shots. That makes it all the more enjoyable to view.
I also think your wife's artwork is SO cool!


----------



## Phoenix

Lara said:


> Hi Phoenix, Yes, I think a lot of people paint here. I've been too busing but plan to get back into it soon. I'd like to loosen up a little, get bigger brushes, bigger canvas, and more abstract. I'm just going to have fun with it.


Cool.  It's the one thing I do that I can get lost in...as in an hour can go by and it seems like minutes.


----------



## asp3

A very nice set of statues of the fab four in Liverpool.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Phoenix

My painting of my dad working at the circus.  This was in about 1930.  I painted it from a old black and white picture.


asp3 said:


> A very nice set of statues of the fab four in Liverpool.
> 
> View attachment 119115


The sculptor is excellent.


----------



## Pink Biz

Phoenix said:


> My painting of my dad working at the circus.  This was in about 1930.  I painted it from a old black and white picture.



*Image is missing, @Phoenix *


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Tea" 1914 by Alice Bailly  

*


----------



## Phoenix

Pink Biz said:


> *Image is missing, @Phoenix *


Oops.  Thanks for pointing that out.  I couldn't get it to load, and thought I'd wiped out the post.  Here's the link to it on my website.  This is better anyway.  It has a description of it and the copy of the photo. Dad at the circus.


----------



## Lara

What a painting! It's awesome @Phoenix. You portrayed your father well as a "hardworking gentle man of integrity". I was intrigued with how you also documented your time spent painting and some insight into the details of your father's hands and face etc.


----------



## Lara

@Phoenix , I tried to find my "Lara's Artwork" thread I posted July 13, 2015 in the "Hobbies Forum" with all of my artwork at that time but it's gone, gone, gone. I did a search in the search box and found it but the pics are postage stamp size and type is tiny.
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ings-sculpture-foodart-photography-etc.15752/

When our Senior Forum moved a couple of years ago many of my posts appeared with tiny type and pics, and half of my reputation points disappeared. I don't even show up as a member on the members list in the tool bar anymore. I don't mind that much about the members list but I am sad that I've lost Art thread


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Phoenix

Lara said:


> @Phoenix , I tried to find my "Lara's Artwork" thread I posted July 13, 2015 in the "Hobbies Forum" with all of my artwork at that time but it's gone, gone, gone. I did a search in the search box and found it but the pics are postage stamp size and type is tiny.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ings-sculpture-foodart-photography-etc.15752/
> 
> When our Senior Forum moved a couple of years ago many of my posts appeared with tiny type and pics, and half of my reputation points disappeared. I don't even show up as a member on the members list in the tool bar anymore. I don't mind that much about the members list but I am sad that I've lost Art thread


Your Dogwood Blossom painting is wonderful.  The detail is exquisite.  What is your medium?  Bummer you lost Art thread.


----------



## Phoenix

Lara said:


> What a painting! It's awesome @Phoenix. You portrayed your father well as a "hardworking gentle man of integrity". I was intrigued with how you also documented your time spent painting and some insight into the details of your father's hands and face etc.


Thank you.  I feel closer to the person when I paint them.  Sometimes when a person I love passes away, it helps me to paint a picture of them to help me release my sense of loss.  When my sister passed away I painted a picture of her when she was a kid.  It was from one of those old small black and white pictures that were taken in school.  At the point I painted this I had been painting for only 3 years.  So the proportions are a little off as you can see by looking at the photo.  My sister


----------



## asp3

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 119207



What a bright, peaceful, magical image!


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Flower Garden and Bungalow, Bermuda" 1899
Winslow Homer

*


----------



## RadishRose

Lara's


----------



## asp3

I love the lighting in this 1768 painting, "An Experiment on a Bird in the Air Pump" by Joseph Wright of Derby which I saw in the National Gallery in London.


----------



## Pepper

asp3 said:


> I love the lighting in this 1768 painting, "An Experiment on a Bird in the Air Pump" by Joseph Wright of Derby which I saw in the National Gallery in London.


Yes!  I remember this painting and how fascinated I was for the same reason!


----------



## MarciKS

*Michael Cheval
*


----------



## RadishRose

Kirsty Mitchell
fantasy photography


----------



## Lara

Thank you Rose for post 1011. You're too kind


----------



## Lara

Daria Petrilli


----------



## MarciKS

Hmmm...that's unusual


----------



## asp3

Cast glass faces on our backyard fence


----------



## RadishRose

asp3 said:


> Cast glass faces on our backyard fence
> 
> View attachment 119577


Now, that is so cool!


----------



## RadishRose

Lana Privitera


----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose

toffee said:


> View attachment 119628


I love illustration!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Diego Rivera ● "At the Fountain of Toledo" ● (1913)

*


----------



## asp3

Pink Biz said:


> *Diego Rivera ● "At the Fountain of Toledo" ● (1913)
> 
> View attachment 119681*



Reminds me a lot of the colors Georgia O'Keeffe used in several of her paintings.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Lara

_Good morning everyone...
_
By Space Frog Designs
We are a husband and wife design team and dabble in all things involving creativity. Katherine of SpaceFrog Designs passion for nature is the core influence of her work. Fascinated by complex and simple relationships between colors, shapes and textures often adding a touch of metallic. Vernon of SpaceFrog Designs enjoys pushing boundaries experimenting in 3D. Thanks for stopping by. https://twitter.com/SpaceFrogDesign https://www.instagram.com/spacefrogdesigns/ https://www.spacefrogdesigns.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lara said:


> @Phoenix , I tried to find my "Lara's Artwork" thread I posted July 13, 2015 in the "Hobbies Forum" with all of my artwork at that time but it's gone, gone, gone. I did a search in the search box and found it but the pics are postage stamp size and type is tiny.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ings-sculpture-foodart-photography-etc.15752/
> 
> When our Senior Forum moved a couple of years ago many of my posts appeared with tiny type and pics, and half of my reputation points disappeared. I don't even show up as a member on the members list in the tool bar anymore. I don't mind that much about the members list but I am sad that I've lost Art thread


Lara, I love your artwork and just looked at your art thread.  It does look like with the software change, the images became smaller, but you can click on them to see the large version, just tried it on a few of your paintings.  Too bad there was a change like that, but you didn't lose your thread, thankfully.


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


>


I'm gobsmacked!
Thank you SB


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

(reminder: all videos now can be seen in full screen, just click icon on bottom right)


----------



## asp3

I loved this little installation at an art party about three years ago.  A bunch of planers looking like they're taking off in formation.


----------



## RadishRose

Seattle-based illustrator Kai Carpenter


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sun-kissed by Sarah Joncas

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Charles Wysocki


----------



## Pink Biz

*Telegraph Hill by Paul Jorgensen

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## asp3

Pink Biz said:


> *Telegraph Hill by Paul Jorgensen
> 
> View attachment 120841*



It's strange to see the Bay Bridge depicted in a painting rather than the Golden Gate Bridge.   I'm trying to picture where this is, but I haven't been able to find it.  I know where Telegraph Hill is (it's where Coit Tower is) but I'm not sure where on the hill this scene would be.


----------



## Pink Biz

asp3 said:


> It's strange to see the Bay Bridge depicted in a painting rather than the Golden Gate Bridge.   I'm trying to picture where this is, but I haven't been able to find it.  I know where Telegraph Hill is (it's where Coit Tower is) but I'm not sure where on the hill this scene would be.


*Maybe it's artistic license at play here and not a depiction of an actual location. That's what cameras are all about! ☺*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Backpacking by Angelique Mathijssen-van den Bosch

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Alphonse Mucha
Quo Vadis (Petronius & Eunice) 1902
*


----------



## asp3

Pink Biz said:


> *Backpacking by Angelique Mathijssen-van den Bosch
> 
> View attachment 121481*



I had seen and liked the image before but saw it again when looking at other images.  I just noticed the joey in the woman's bag for the first time.


----------



## RadishRose

Svetlana Lebedeva


----------



## Pink Biz

*Birds in my Head by Morgan Davidson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Art by Tony Rubino

*


----------



## RadishRose

Janet Hill


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Fireflies by Daniel Gerhartz*_


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


>


Escher?


----------



## peramangkelder

Albert Namatjira was an Aboriginal artist from the MacDonnell Ranges in Central Australia. 
As a pioneer of contemporary Indigenous Australian art, he was the most famous Indigenous Australian of his generation.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Jessica Singh

*


----------



## RadishRose

Sister Isabel Guerra
hyper-realism


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Three Witches from Shakespeare's Macbeth by Daniel Gardner (1775)

*

*Georgiana, Duchess of Devonshire and Elizabeth Lamb, Viscountess Melbourne – the most famous political hostesses and society beauties of their day – are shown gathered around the witches’ cauldron alongside their friend, the sculptor Anne Seymour Damer.*1775


----------



## SeaBreeze

Marcos Lara


----------



## SeaBreeze

David Schab


----------



## Keesha

Group of Seven 


Painted from Killarney, Parry Sound area. 

One of my photos while canoeing


----------



## PamfromTx

Frida Kahlo - Self-Portrait with inscription, 1947


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fire ~ Cathrine Langwagen

*


----------



## RadishRose

Eric Kempson


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

_David Lloyd Evans  "Three Swans in Flight" 1945

_


----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Pepper

In paintings, farm women always look so unhappy.
eta
That net collar in the first one --- those were real popular Elizabethan times.


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> In paintings, farm women always look so unhappy.
> eta
> That net collar in the first one --- those were real popular Elizabethan times.


Andrea Kowch grew up in the midwest. Her women usually do look either sad, vacant or a bit insane. Yet, I really admire her work.

http://andreakowch.com/


----------



## Pepper

Yes, @RadishRose, I recall you showed us her work before.  Enjoy seeing new things.


----------



## Pepper

Salvatore Dali




Time keeps on melting melting melting into the future.


----------



## Pepper

For Halloween, from William Holbrook Beard --


----------



## Pepper

I had this as a poster on my wall at my first apartment.  I had No Idea, until now, that it was based on a painting by Learnodo Newtonic, who I have never heard of.
https://learnodo-newtonic.com/rene-magritte-famous-paintings/the-lovers-1928-rene-magritte


----------



## RadishRose

Looks like a Magritte.
I checked out https://learnodo-newtonic.com/
Love it!


----------



## RadishRose

Wassily Kandinsky


----------



## RadishRose

Might as well throw some Jackson Pollock in the mix,


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Looks like a Magritte.
> I checked out https://learnodo-newtonic.com/
> Love it!


When I went to your link, I couldn't find it, but I did on this link:  https://learnodo-newtonic.com/rene-magritte-famous-paintings/the-lovers-1928-rene-magritte
Thanks!


----------



## Pink Biz

*
"October" by Helen Gotlib*


----------



## peramangkelder

Relativity by M.C Escher


----------



## Meanderer

Red Fox, mugging for the camera...


----------



## Meanderer

_*CAMO-FOX



*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Redd Fox_


----------



## Meanderer

Outfoxed!


----------



## Meanderer

Sly Fox


----------



## Meanderer

Original Jimi Hendrix Own Hand Drawings and Paintings (RARE) LINK


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*Blackbird



*


----------



## asp3

A recent mural my wife and I saw being painted last weekend.  I saw a story about it today at https://www.ktvu.com/news/san-jose-seeks-cultural-beauty-through-colorful-murals .


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> A recent mural my wife and I saw being painted last weekend.  I saw a story about it today at https://www.ktvu.com/news/san-jose-seeks-cultural-beauty-through-colorful-murals .
> 
> View attachment 131538


I think this is a great idea and undertaking. We see a lot of similar projects in and around my city.


----------



## asp3

Pinky said:


> I think this is a great idea and undertaking. We see a lot of similar projects in and around my city.



San Jose has been working on getting more murals done around the downtown area so we're getting more and more as time goes on.


----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

CD Copley


----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## Meanderer

The "Cactus Kid"?


----------



## Pappy

I’m partial to my granddaughters art.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Stefan Gesell


----------



## peramangkelder

National Aboriginal And Islanders Day Observance Committee 2020


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Galileo Chini 1914 'Spring'

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Jean 'Udon' 2017*


----------



## RadishRose

Loreto Bello Gude​


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Serenade, A Christmas Fantasy" (1937) by Joseph Stella*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Primary Hughes

*


----------



## RadishRose

JC Leyendecher


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Winter Forest with Deer" by Peder Mønsted 1912

*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz

*Italian Palace at Dusk (1893) by Ferdinand Knab

*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Chamber Lock On The Attersee" 1908 by Gustav Klimt

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

David Lloyd Glover


----------



## SeaBreeze

Debbie Criswell


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

We ordered these adult paint by number canvases for something to do this winter. IF i ever finish mine () I will post the result.


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Shadows" by Olga Kvasha

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: Christopher Cart 

*


----------



## Meanderer

_Whacky New Year!_


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Sinatra gave his lawyer this 1989 untitled work of his, now on display.




"It’s a little-known facet of his life, but Sinatra was just as passionate about his paintings as he was about his music. He never sold a single work, choosing instead to give them away to friends and family".

“He loved abstract impressionism.  He had a studio set up in Rancho Mirage, just outside Palm Springs, and he would often dedicate and inscribe works to his grandchildren. Painting had a very calming effect on Frank.”


----------



## RadishRose

*Elisabeth Chaplin*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

Meanderer said:


> Sinatra gave his lawyer this 1989 untitled work of his, now on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It’s a little-known facet of his life, but Sinatra was just as passionate about his paintings as he was about his music. He never sold a single work, choosing instead to give them away to friends and family".
> 
> “He loved abstract impressionism.  He had a studio set up in Rancho Mirage, just outside Palm Springs, and he would often dedicate and inscribe works to his grandchildren. Painting had a very calming effect on Frank.”


Never knew Frank was an artist, thanks


----------



## RadishRose

Me either!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Fallen Last Supper Bad Guys by Ylli Haruni


----------



## Lara

Gordon Hopkins


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas

Some of my own work with all due respect and regards to Edward Hopper.


----------



## mellowyellow

A visitor views a painting by artist Phannapast "Yoon" Taychamaythakool exhibited as part of the art project Venus in the Shell at the River City Arts and Antiques shopping centre in Bangkok. Photograph: Mladen Antonov/Getty


----------



## JonDouglas

Sometimes there can be a lot of true art in a photograph. 






Picture taken during an earlier life in Place du Tertre, Montmartre


----------



## Lara

"2 Chocolate Martini" by Debbie DeWitt


----------



## RadishRose

"Poppy Girl" Władysław T. Benda (1873-1948)


----------



## mellowyellow

Beautiful carved tree

Credit: Claude Rozay.
He also has these images


----------



## Alizerine

JonDouglas said:


> Some of my own work with all due respect and regards to Edward Hopper.





JonDouglas said:


> Some of my own work with all due respect and regards to Edward Hopper.


Jon,
I really like your painting. Would love to see more. I'm also a fan of Edward Hopper. Maybe I will post something of mine. I miss being around others who draw and paint.


----------



## Alizerine

Did I reply in the wrong space?


----------



## mellowyellow

The door is real, the rest is graffiti
Portuguese street artist Rodrigo Miguel Sepulveda is known as Vile.


----------



## mellowyellow

Guelph Treasure. The collection, called the Welfenschatz in German, is said to now be worth at least $250 million.

_WASHINGTON -- The Supreme Court's ruling Wednesday in a multimillion-dollar dispute over a collection of religious artworks will make it harder for some lawsuits to be tried in U.S. courts over claims that property was taken from Jews during the Nazi era.

…..The heirs argued that their relatives were forced to sell the collection of gold and silver artworks, including elaborate containers used to store Christian relics, intricate altars and ornate crosses, for below market value.

The heirs originally pressed their claims in Germany, but a German commission found the artworks’ sale was made voluntarily and for fair market value. A suit was then filed in the United States. Germany and the state-run foundation that owns the collection, which is on display in Berlin’s Museum of Decorative Arts, argued the case did not belong in American courts…….
_
_https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/supreme-court-sides-germany-nazi-era-art-dispute-75660007?cid=social_twitter_wnt_


----------



## Keesha

Katherine Weldons portrait of ‘Sitting Bull’


----------



## Lara

"moo-ving-in"


----------



## LindaB

NancyNGA said:


> I don't know much about styles of art, but I have a thing about rainy city street scenes, like this one.  Don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like.    Maybe it's the reflections and highlights.


I love rainy city street art, too!


----------



## Pepper

For @Keesha 
Chief Joseph, Nez Perce tribe said upon surrender "I will fight no more forever"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mellowyellow

Insomnia
​
Wee F​https://www.artstation.com/wee-froggy

Dublin, Ireland​


----------



## JustBonee

A different approach for art,  and the  stressful times.
Get a Buddha Board  for drawing.  ...  put your thoughts down,   and then let it go ....


----------



## Aneeda72

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 147923
> Guelph Treasure. The collection, called the Welfenschatz in German, is said to now be worth at least $250 million.
> 
> _WASHINGTON -- The Supreme Court's ruling Wednesday in a multimillion-dollar dispute over a collection of religious artworks will make it harder for some lawsuits to be tried in U.S. courts over claims that property was taken from Jews during the Nazi era.
> 
> …..The heirs argued that their relatives were forced to sell the collection of gold and silver artworks, including elaborate containers used to store Christian relics, intricate altars and ornate crosses, for below market value.
> 
> The heirs originally pressed their claims in Germany, but a German commission found the artworks’ sale was made voluntarily and for fair market value. A suit was then filed in the United States. Germany and the state-run foundation that owns the collection, which is on display in Berlin’s Museum of Decorative Arts, argued the case did not belong in American courts……._
> 
> _https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/supreme-court-sides-germany-nazi-era-art-dispute-75660007?cid=social_twitter_wnt_


I bet Deb wishes she had not put it in her garage sale pile


----------



## RadishRose

Gaston Bussière (1862-1928)


----------



## JonDouglas

Alizerine said:


> Jon,
> I really like your painting. Would love to see more. I'm also a fan of Edward Hopper. Maybe I will post something of mine. I miss being around others who draw and paint.


Thank you for the kind words.  Here's another of a different style.


----------



## mellowyellow

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  Here's another of a different style.


Just beautiful Jon, thanks for sharing your incredible talent.


----------



## RadishRose

Jane Newland


----------



## chic




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## rcleary171

Experimental Portrait - quick pencil sketch and then go wild with the ink - ta da!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Burton Silverman


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

At this point in time, I’m going with just about anything GAER does!  Man but I fell in love with her art work


----------



## Meanderer

Woman In A Fish Hat Pablo Picasso​


----------



## horseless carriage

Kitsch is art or other objects that, generally speaking, appeal to popular rather than "high art" tastes. Such objects are sometimes appreciated in a knowingly ironic or humorous way. One such artist is Jack Vettriano, his work graces calendars, prints and so much more. However, the chattering classes are far too snobbish to appreciate Vettriano's talent. Here's five of his dance themes.


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Dmitry Dubikovskiy


----------



## mellowyellow

The statue is an iconic symbol of Wall Street.(AP: Mark Lennihan)

The artist who sculpted Charging Bull, the bronze statue in New York which became an iconic symbol of Wall Street, has died in his hometown in Italy at age 80 on Friday evening.

Di Modica had installed the bronze bull sculpture in New York's financial district without permission on the night of December 16, 1989. He left Sicily, at age 19 for Florence, where he studied at the Fine Arts Academy

At the time of his death, he was working on prototypes for a twin horse sculpture he planned to make for his home town



Arturo Di Modica holding a small model of his Charging Bull sculpture.(AP: Craig Ruttle)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02...-statue-artist-arturo-di-modica-dies/13176218


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151135
> The statue is an iconic symbol of Wall Street.(AP: Mark Lennihan)
> 
> The artist who sculpted Charging Bull, the bronze statue in New York which became an iconic symbol of Wall Street, has died in his hometown in Italy at age 80 on Friday evening.
> 
> Di Modica had installed the bronze bull sculpture in New York's financial district without permission on the night of December 16, 1989. He left Sicily, at age 19 for Florence, where he studied at the Fine Arts Academy
> 
> At the time of his death, he was working on prototypes for a twin horse sculpture he planned to make for his home town
> 
> View attachment 151137
> 
> Arturo Di Modica holding a small model of his Charging Bull sculpture.(AP: Craig Ruttle)
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02...-statue-artist-arturo-di-modica-dies/13176218


What an interesting story!!!  Would have loved to be with them that night in New York!! 
RIP Mr Di Modica


----------



## JonDouglas

Up in New Hampshire is the home, studio and grounds of sculptor Augustus Saint-Gaudens (1848-1907).  The SIL and I rode up there some years back and photographed some of his works, which are displayed on his grounds.  One of the most memorable was the work he did for the Shaw Memorial, which was a celebration of the Massachusetts' 54th Regiment of African-American Volunteers and their white Colonel Robert Shaw in the Civil War.  






Two were made - the one above for his garden and the one in Boston Common.  Below is his studio.






More sad and moving was the sculpture he did for a Mr. Henry Adams for the grave of his wife, Marian.  Adams stipulated that the figure not be that of his wife, whose depression led her to commit suicide. As he often did, Saint-Gaudens also made a copy for his garden (shown below)

.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

JonDouglas said:


> Up in New Hampshire is the home, studio and grounds of sculptor Augustus Saint-Gaudens (1848-1907).  The SIL and I rode up there some years back and photographed some of his works, which are displayed on his grounds.  One of the most memorable was the work he did for the Shaw Memorial, which was a celebration of the Massachusetts' 54th Regiment of African-American Volunteers and their white Colonel Robert Shaw in the Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two were made - the one above for his garden and the one in Boston Common.  Below is his studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sad and moving was the sculpture he did for a Mr. Henry Adams for the grave of his wife, Marian.  Adams stipulated that the figure not be that of his wife, whose depression led her to commit suicide. As he often did, Saint-Gaudens also made a copy for his garden (shown below)
> 
> .


Beautiful!  But you are right...the one for the grave is very sad. Lonely almost


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 151163


. Sister Mary Me!


----------



## JonDouglas

Below is some African art that was on display.






It is in the collection of Gordon Lankton, former (motorcycle) adventure rider, author, company chairman and CEO, industry icon and art collector.  Below is another interesting, but somewhat more sinister, piece.






I had the honor of meeting with Gordon some years ago.  






Gordon is another one of life's class act gentlemen.  He also has, BTW, perhaps the world's greatest collections of Russian icons outside of Russia.  Those are the subject for a later post on art.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Javier Mulio


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

@JonDouglas  I think the sculptor nailed it!


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 151163


Is this your Sister in your previous post, RadishRose? She reminds me of your avatar


----------



## Lara




----------



## mellowyellow

Lara said:


> View attachment 151472


That's very clever, thanks Lara


----------



## OneEyedDiva

These were painted on the walls of the entrance to The Showboat Casino, Atlantic City. The casino closed a few years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Is this your Sister in your previous post, RadishRose? She reminds me of your avatar


uh, no... sorry, I don't see what you mean, @Lara.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thomas Kinkade


----------



## Dana

There is so much art I would not put on my walls. I prefer not to have nightmares. I love the old masters.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana

SeaBreeze said:


> Thomas Kinkade



We built our dream home two years ago...took three years of planning. Now if I were to build a second home, that would be it


----------



## asp3

A vase my wife blew years ago.  Yes, it's supposed to be wavy, that's the style she was going for.


----------



## mellowyellow

asp3 said:


> A vase my wife blew years ago.  Yes, it's supposed to be wavy, that's the style she was going for.
> 
> View attachment 151654


Beautiful job, I hope it sits in a prominent place.


----------



## asp3

mellowyellow said:


> Beautiful job, I hope it sits in a prominent place.



Thank you.  She sold it years ago as well.  We have some of her pieces displayed around the house, but they tend to be other types of glasswork.  She wasn't really that thrilled with vessels, so she sold most of the ones she made.


----------



## asp3

A mural my wife painted in the first iteration of the Art Glass Center of San Jose.


----------



## mellowyellow

A visitor photographs Botticelli’s The Birth of Venus at the Uffizi Gallery in Florence
Photograph: Vincenzo Pinto/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow

Illegal migrants, requesting to be regularized by the Belgian government to have access to heathcare, reside in the Saint-Jean-Baptiste-au-Beguinage church during the COVID-19 outbreak, in Brussels, Belgium, Feb. 23, 2021.


This soaring 1657 Flemish baroque masterpiece was designed by Luc Fayd’Herbe, a student of Rubens. It’s often cited as Belgium’s most beautiful church and has become something of a temporary refuge and work space for asylum seekers.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mellowyellow

Drawing of Walter White from Breaking Bad
and here's the time-lapse of the process




Source:  Reddit


----------



## chic




----------



## Lara

Lara said:


> Is this your Sister in your previous post, RadishRose? She reminds me of your avatar





RadishRose said:


> uh, no... sorry, I don't see what you mean, @Lara.


The Nun aka Sister in your post #1,182 is smoking a cigarette which I likened to your avatar drinking liquor. My poor attempt at humor and probably lost in translation too


----------



## chic




----------



## Meanderer

An Avatar with a prop, sets itself apart and ads interest!


----------



## mellowyellow

100% Pencils on paper

Self taught pencil artist. . Www.fojteflonart.com . Instagram @foj_teflon . Facebook: Foj Teflon Faranmaye. Source: Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366055821017235459
A painting of Paris by Vincent van Gogh, which has almost never been seen by the public after being stashed within a French family's private collection for more than a century, has finally been unveiled.


----------



## mellowyellow

David


----------



## JonDouglas

A look inside the Museum of Russian Icons located at coordinates 42.415692, -71.683620.  The museum is the work of industrialist and former adventure motorcyclist Gordon Lankton.  Below is one of the many examples of this type of art work.


----------



## chic

Pascal Dagnan Bouveret.


----------



## bowmore

I fell in love with this piece of Steuben glass and commissioned a copy of it which is in my curio cabinet. It is approximately 11 inches high


----------



## mellowyellow

Reading, England
Suspected new Banksy artwork.

Members of the public look at street art on the side of Reading prison. The picture shows a prisoner, possibly resembling the famous inmate Oscar Wilde, escaping on a rope made of bedsheets tied to a typewriter. 1 March 2021. Photograph: Ban Stansall/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## chic




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## asp3

Another one of my wife's pieces.  This one is in the foyer of our house.  The photo was taken at an exhibit in San Francisco my wife and one of her friends put on.


----------



## chic

Daniel Gerhartz


----------



## mellowyellow

Ireland: A Banksy-like image has appeared overnight on the wall of the former St Clares convent in Cavan town. The building, formerly an orphanage was the scene of a fire on February 23rd, 1943 in which 35 children and one adult lost their lives. No permanent memorial has been made to commerate the deaths. Photograph: Lorraine Teevan


----------



## chic

Detail from La Belle Dame Sans Merci by Frank Dicksee.


----------



## Lara

I love the bright colors and patterns...


----------



## mellowyellow

Thursday, 4 March 2021
A diver uses a torch to explore artworks under the ice of the White Sea, off the coast of the Republic of Karelia, Russia. Paintings and sculptures by artist Denis Lotarev and works by photographer Viktor Lyagushkin are placed under the water and accessible to divers until the ice melts. Courtesy of Viktor Lyagushkin/via Reuters


----------



## chic

Andrey Yaovlev


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 153411


Beautiful, he should be famous.


----------



## Dana

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 153411



_His name is Lee Bogle and I love his work. Thanks Lewkat.





_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## chic

Gustavo Pujalte


----------



## RadishRose

Lyubena Fox


----------



## Lara

That's exquisite @RadishRose


----------



## Lara

_Japanese Edo Period Cranes_


----------



## chic

El Paseo by Jose Aroyo


----------



## Meanderer

Tudor City...a landmark Manhattan enclave


----------



## chic

Haddon Sundblom.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Tudor City...a landmark Manhattan enclave


This is so interesting!


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> Haddon Sundblom.
> View attachment 153743


These ladies look like they're are at Tudor City.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

MGL Meiklejohn Graphics Licensing


----------



## Meanderer

_Sunset in Rush Hour at Tudor City New York Art Print_​by Nestor Pool


----------



## Meanderer

_Tudor House.Medieval Nite-Club. | Illustration art ..._​


----------



## mellowyellow

Banksy painting to be sold for NHS 


A Banksy painting of a young boy ditching his Batman and Spider-Man action figures for one of a caped superhero nurse could raise more than £3m for the NHS.

Christie’s has announced it is selling the artwork on behalf of the artist, with the proceeds going to NHS charities.


----------



## hawkdon

Hope it does not "shred" itself !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Hope it does not "shred" itself !!!!!


yes, remember that?


----------



## Lewkat

Takes this man 4 hours just to paint one of his hands.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## asp3

This was a really cool installation at Burning Man 2006.  The large water jugs and small water bottles had different size vertical slits in them that played a tone when the wind was blowing.  The wind is almost always blowing at Burning Man, so one approached this installation to an interesting tone that rose and fell as gusts and lulls hit the jugs.


----------



## chic

The Artist's Garden, Giverny. Claude Monet.


----------



## Lara

Jayne Kim of Ink Dwell Studio


----------



## Lara

Cincinnati Zoo...


----------



## Lewkat

Just a few more of this fellow's hand art.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Airman's Inspiration ~ Thomas Blackshear

*


----------



## chic

Vincente Romero.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Jayne Kim of Ink Dwell Studio
> 
> View attachment 154077View attachment 154080View attachment 154081


Oh my, this is gasp-worthy!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mellowyellow

Little girl reacts to Sir John Lavery’s Pavlova



Anna Pavlova (1881-1931)
Oil on canvas
By Sir John Lavery


----------



## mellowyellow

A life drawing class on the set of Opera Australia’s Tosca at Sydney Opera House. Photograph: Jenny Evans/Getty


----------



## JonDouglas

Another piece of my art work - a lidded vessel made from different types of wood.


----------



## Lara




----------



## chic

Arturo Nocci. Villa Borghese.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Dresden, Germany*​
Visitors look at the Old Masters in the Gemaeldegalerie. Museums have been reopening under strict hygiene conditions
Photograph: Robert Michael/AP


----------



## Meanderer

The back panel of the Mona Lisa
​The panel always tends to warp backward.

Therefore, countermeasures are taken to prevent warp of the panel from progressing due to support by oak material and air conditioning management.

Regarding cracks, a clear rift which is clearly visible from the front also runs vertically on the head of Mona Lisa.  For that part, parts of the butterfly type wood are fitted in two places from the back, so that the split will not go any further.

The image below is the state without the oak material attached for panel reinforcement. The back side of the panel has been slightly reduced in thickness in the past.


----------



## MarciKS

Apparently it's tree day here at images R us at my place. lol!


----------



## chic

Camelia


----------



## mellowyellow

GREAT EXPECTATIONS: Staff at Christie's auction house prepare to present a painting entitled Femme nue couchée au collier, by Spanish artist Pablo Picasso, at Christie's auction house, London. The painting is expected to fetch €10-€15 million at an auction scheduled for March 23rd. Photograph: Andy Rrain/EPA


----------



## mellowyellow

*Picasso hated women*


*"Women," Pablo Picasso once proclaimed, "are machines for suffering." *_Throughout his lifetime, he did his best to prove that true. Compulsively unfaithful, Picasso collected models, slept with them, and brutalized them, alternating icy control — he demanded submissiveness in all things, and warned one woman, Francoise Gilot, that as far as he was concerned, women were "either goddesses or doormats" — with horrific physical violence. Picasso pinned Gilot to a bridge railing and threatened to throw her into the river for seeming "ungrateful;" when she tried to leave, *he held a lit cigarette to her cheek to brand her*. He forced Dora Maar to physically fight Marie-Therese Walter, the mother of his child, for his affections — he stayed in the room throughout the brawl, painting — and beat Maar into unconsciousness himself on at least one occasion............._

https://www.elle.com/culture/career-politics/a41293/bertolucci-abuse-art/

What a charming a***hole


----------



## JonDouglas

I remember reading something like this somewhere, remembering it because I agree with it.

_ Picasso was a self-aggrandizing asshole of little talent but capable of massive production, which isn't hard to do when you have no quality standards and drink a lot._​


----------



## mellowyellow

France is to give back a landscape by Gustav Klimt in its national collection to the heirs of the Jewish family who were forced to sell it by the Nazis more than 80 years ago.

Rosiers sous les Arbres (Rosebushes under the Trees), a 1905 oil painting by the Austrian artist, has been hanging in the Musée d’Orsay in Paris for decades. It is the only Klimt in France’s national collection.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vladimir Kush


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lara

Deliberation
Mario S Evado


----------



## Meanderer

https://www.wayofcats.com/blog/cat-esp-or-how-they-know-were-thinking-of-them/8353


----------



## mellowyellow

​Irish harp made by John Egan, 1840


During John Egan's career, he made more than two thousand harps becoming famous for his invention of the “Royal Portable harp.” Measuring three feet in height, its size was considered ideal for society ladies.

The harps were made in black, blue, green or sometimes left in plain wood. They were elaborately hand-painted with gold shamrocks. Inscriptions on the brass plates contained the royal warrant, the coat of arms of King George IV and Egan’s business address at 30 Dawson Street where he made harps from 1815 to 1835.


----------



## JonDouglas

One more piece of my art work, made from ebony and maple.  It is a lidded bowl/vessel.






Virtually everything I made sold.  Some were given as gifts. Wish I'd kept this one or made another.


----------



## chic

Spirit of Spring. Alphonse Mucha 1894.


----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Lara

Altadena California  
_by Jan Schmuckal_


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Devlin (20th century) "In an Indian Garden"*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 155909
> 
> *George Devlin (20th century) "In an Indian Garden"*


Reminded me of Gauguin but nicer!


----------



## chic

I love this one. Maybe you will too. Allegory of Spring by Caesar Philip.


----------



## mellowyellow

_London, UK
A gallery worker poses with a complete set of 24 silver plates by Pablo Picasso, part modern renaissance sale at Sotheby’s, estimated to fetch 1.2 to 1.8m pounds._

This horrible man's behaviour towards women was a disgrace, and I don't think he had any talent anyway.


----------



## chic

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 156038
> _London, UK
> A gallery worker poses with a complete set of 24 silver plates by Pablo Picasso, part modern renaissance sale at Sotheby’s, estimated to fetch 1.2 to 1.8m pounds._
> 
> This horrible man's behaviour towards women was a disgrace, and I don't think he had any talent anyway.


He did have talent though.


----------



## chic

Robert Frederick Blum. Moods to Music. Because Spring makes you feel like dancing.


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> He did have talent though.


He did, once. But that was before his "flounder period" when he thought people went around, flounder-like, with both eyes on the same side of their head.

early-




Later-





LOL. No, art is a very personal thing and I do believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm just kidding around.


----------



## chic

Reina Mayada.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Miriam Lynch


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thomas Deir


----------



## chic

Elspeth C. Young


----------



## mellowyellow

This is an ESP Ultimate Archangel, from the Japanese branch of ESP

They made a series of angel guitars over the years and the line this is from was made specifically for Toshihiko Takamizawa ("Takamiy") of The Alfee. Currently almost $62,000 with today's exchange rate. Here's the site for the line.


----------



## mellowyellow

'Unseen' Vincent Van Gogh painting fetches £11m at auction

*A Vincent Van Gogh painting of a Paris street that spent more than 100 years behind closed doors has fetched 13.09 million euros (£11.2m) at auction.*

Sotheby's said the sale price was a record for the Dutch artist in France, where Thursday's auction took place.


----------



## chic

Song of springtime by John Waterhouse.


----------



## mellowyellow

Enjoy the Louve at home


https://collections.louvre.fr/en/


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Summer Fun" by Anders Zorn [1886]

*


----------



## Lewkat

mellowyellow said:


> Enjoy the Louve at home
> 
> 
> https://collections.louvre.fr/en/


Only saw a small portion of the Louvre while I was there.  Would take a couple of weeks or more to do the entire place in full and appreciate its contents.  But, then again, many museums are like this.  That is why I prefer the small ones.


----------



## Lara

Fine Art meme...


----------



## chic




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

This is titled Anything Goes by Harold Westerink this sold for $1500. LOL


----------



## Lara

I'm just glad you didn't post this in the "Purpose of Life" thread


----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> Only saw a small portion of the Louvre while I was there.  Would take a couple of weeks or more to do the entire place in full and appreciate its contents.  But, then again, many museums are like this.  That is why I prefer the small ones.


How lucky you are to have had the opportunity to visit the Louvre, I tossed a coin as what I would like to see before I fall off the perch - Europe or American National Parks and America won.   This pic of the Mona Lisa is a classic.


----------



## mellowyellow

Artist Thomas Dambo used scavenged wood to install 6 giant wood sculptures in Copenhagen.

Danish artist Thomas Dambo brings fairytales to life with...trash! His giant (4–20 meter) troll sculptures are made entirely from recycled wood. First hidden in the forests of his home of Denmark, they can now be found everywhere from the USA to South Korea:  https://www.facebook.com/dw.euromaxx/photos/pcb.2448691481818419/2448689131818654/?type=3&theater

​


----------



## chic

Morning Reflections by Robert Reid


----------



## RadishRose

Igor Levashov


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mellowyellow

Winchcombe, UK
Children play around a herd of life-size elephant figures created by the international conservation charity Elephant Family, on display at Sudeley Castle in Gloucestershire. The 30 plus hand carved wooden elephants will be at the grounds of the castle for ix weeks, before heading to London at the end of May to spend eight weeks in the Royal Parks. Photograph: Ben Birchall/PA


----------



## mellowyellow

Kindrid Spirits sculpture in County Cork Ireland, thanking the Choctaw tribe for donating money during the Potato Famine.
Day
and night


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## chic

Charles Robert Leslie


----------



## mellowyellow

Italian artist Bruno Walpoth creates unbelievably lifelike sculptures of people with wood. The rings and knots in each piece of wood that the sculptor works with adds an artistic element to the completed figure. All at once, they mimic the textured imperfections of humans and give a figurative spirit to the trees from which it came.


----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz

*Ludwik Stasiak "Poppies" 1900

*


----------



## dobielvr

mellowyellow said:


> How lucky you are to have had the opportunity to visit the Louvre, I tossed a coin as what I would like to see before I fall off the perch - Europe or American National Parks and America won.   This pic of the Mona Lisa is a classic.
> 
> View attachment 157114


Were there in the 1980's.  That's all I really remember, is seeing Mona Lisa.

A lot of pictures had video narrative that would tell you about each picture's history/meaning.


----------



## chic

Maximilian Lenz.


----------



## RadishRose

Wassily Kandinsky


----------



## dobielvr

dobielvr said:


> Were there in the 1980's.  That's all I really remember, is seeing Mona Lisa.
> 
> A lot of pictures had video narrative that would tell you about each picture's history/meaning.


Correction:....I should have said audio w/earplugs.


----------



## chic

Easter by Billa Bozem.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Yikes! Can't look


----------



## chic

George Henry Manton.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Sullivan "We Come In Peace"

*


----------



## Lara

Vladimir Kush


----------



## chic

Francois Fressinier.


----------



## Lara

Jaguars by Jelly Chen


----------



## Lara

Young Astronomer by Kershisnik


----------



## mellowyellow

*Sale of ‘lost Caravaggio masterpiece halted*

The work had been titled “Coronation with Thorns” and attributed to the entourage of the 17th century Spanish artist José de Ribera.

The auction of a religious painting with a reserve price of €1,500 has been halted by the Spanish government after experts said it was likely to be a lost Caravaggio masterpiece worth up to €150 million.

The discovery of what may possibly be an Ecce Homo by Caravaggio, which depicts Pontius Pilate displaying Christ to a crowd and is thought to have been kept in Spain for four centuries, prompted the government to quickly ban its export.

In the catalogue of the Madrid company that had scheduled it for auction today the work was titled “Coronation with Thorns” and attributed to the entourage of the 17th century Spanish artist José de Ribera.

Source:  The Times


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## chic

Pot of Gold by Arthur Prince Spear.


----------



## mellowyellow

Three carriages of Australia's iconic transcontinental train, the Ghan, have had a colourful makeover by Arrernte artist Chantelle Mulladad.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

Jean-Paul Laurens - Lucretia Borgia.


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Amalfi Cathedral" (1898) by Aleksander Gierymski   

*


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## chic

Douglas Hofmann


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Spring Flowers (1969) Norman Rockwell 

*


----------



## RadishRose

Digital artist Eric Fan


----------



## chic

John Duncan.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JonDouglas

Below is an image crafted to look like a fine painting.  Reading about Neil Peart's life on the healing road made me think of the work I had done some time ago, so I resurrected it.








The work is based on a photo I took back in 2015, using a variety of Studio filters to emulate a painting.


----------



## RnR

JonDouglas said:


> Below is an image crafted to look like a fine painting.  Reading about Neil Peart's life on the healing road made me think of the work I had done some time ago, so I resurrected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work is based on a photo I took back in 2015, using a variety of Studio filters to emulate a painting.


Amazing what filters can do. Found this site online and took a great liberty with your terrific photo Jon.






https://www.befunky.com/features/photo-to-art/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

William Adolphe Bouguereau.


----------



## JonDouglas

RnR said:


> Amazing what filters can do. Found this site online and took a great liberty with your terrific photo Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.befunky.com/features/photo-to-art/


To me, selecting some "look" from a menu of looks doesn't involve much in the way of artistry or talent.  There is perhaps more personalization and artistry using electronic "brushes" in conjunction with a number of other controls (e.g., noise gain, tonal curves, selective exposure and radiance, etc.) and applying these in multiple layers.  The pallet painter has to select a color/tint and apply it to some x//y points on the canvas in some relationship to what he/she sees.  The electronic painter works in a third dimension (i.e., multiple layers of electronic canvas) with a great many more brushes, tools and colors. 

Also, taking someone's photo and running it through some program without their permission, such as you have done, is a copyright infringement. IMO, what you came up with looks like someone threw up on what was a beautiful scene.


----------



## RnR

JonDouglas said:


> To me, selecting some "look" from a menu of looks doesn't involve much in the way of artistry or talent.  There is perhaps more personalization and artistry using electronic "brushes" in conjunction with a number of other controls (e.g., noise gain, tonal curves, selective exposure and radiance, etc.) and applying these in multiple layers.  The pallet painter has to select a color/tint and apply it to some x//y points on the canvas in some relationship to what he/she sees.  The electronic painter works in a third dimension (i.e., multiple layers of electronic canvas) with a great many more brushes, tools and colors.
> 
> Also, taking someone's photo and running it through some program without their permission, such as you have done, is a copyright infringement. IMO, what you came up with looks like someone threw up on what was a beautiful scene.


So truly sorry if I offended you Jon, please accept my heartfelt apology. I certainly won't do it again.

I really like your photos and look forward to seeing them each time you post. Your eye for composition and interesting subject matter is wonderful to me.


----------



## Dana




----------



## JonDouglas

RnR said:


> So truly sorry if I offended you Jon, please accept my heartfelt apology. I certainly won't do it again.
> 
> I really like your photos and look forward to seeing them each time you post. Your eye for composition and interesting subject matter is wonderful to me.


No offense taken.  Just making you aware.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Dmitriy Kakhkharov*
Sculptor, St Petersburg, Russia 
_https://www.instagram.com/watchme_sculpt/?hl=en_


----------



## mellowyellow

Marble sculpture by Antonio Corradini
Antonio Corradini was an Italian Rococo sculptor from Venice. He is best known for his illusory veiled depictions of human body, where the contours of the face and bodies beneath the veil are discernible.


----------



## chic

Edmund Blair Leighton - Hostage - detail


----------



## RadishRose

JonDouglas said:


> To me, selecting some "look" from a menu of looks doesn't involve much in the way of artistry or talent.  There is perhaps more personalization and artistry using electronic "brushes" in conjunction with a number of other controls (e.g., noise gain, tonal curves, selective exposure and radiance, etc.) and applying these in multiple layers.  The pallet painter has to select a color/tint and apply it to some x//y points on the canvas in some relationship to what he/she sees.  The electronic painter works in a third dimension (i.e., multiple layers of electronic canvas) with a great many more brushes, tools and colors.
> 
> Also, taking someone's photo and running it through some program without their permission, such as you have done, is a copyright infringement. IMO, what you came up with looks like someone threw up on what was a beautiful scene.


I somehow missed the copyright notice on your photo. Would you point it out please?


----------



## asp3

RnR said:


> Amazing what filters can do. Found this site online and took a great liberty with your terrific photo Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.befunky.com/features/photo-to-art/



You might also consider trying deepart.io for interesting modifications.  I created a thread for it here last year.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/playing-with-deepart-io-is-a-lot-of-fun.48781/


----------



## RadishRose

JonDouglas said:


> No offense taken.


You sounded pretty offended to me;
    "_looks like someone threw up on what was a beautiful scene_."

She was only having fun.


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> William Adolphe Bouguereau.
> 
> View attachment 161695


@chic, Bouguereau is one of my favorites. I was lucky enough to have seen a show of some of his work on loan here in Hartford years ago. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RadishRose

Another Bouguereau


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## chic

Gianni Strino.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JonDouglas

RadishRose said:


> You sounded pretty offended to me;
> "_looks like someone threw up on what was a beautiful scene_."
> 
> She was only having fun.


Fun?  Well then, it was especially important that she be aware that altering other people's copyrighted work without their permission is just not something you should do. Had she asked and told me of her intent, I would have given permission.  As you noticed, I did express my opinion on the result of that alteration in no uncertain terms, as would have happened whether she asked permission or not.  You will find that many people who do creative work, be it either artwork or patented inventions (I have done both), don't take lightly to others taking license with what they created.  As it is, there's so much infringement going on that we have to stand up.  

That said, I appreciate your response and consideration.


----------



## MarciKS

*Sighs*


----------



## JonDouglas

*A Gentleman Of No Small Talent*:  Storm clouds and the threat of rain cut my ride short and had me heading for home.  Taking the most direct, yet somewhat scenic, route, I happened by a house where a man was doing some chainsaw carving.  I stopped and asked permission to photograph his work.  Some work!






The gentleman's name is Ryan Meader who is on Facebook as Meader Built Chainsaw Carving.  Ryan carves these out of his head with no plans or drawings.  After asking if he needed work and getting a telling look, I asked how big his backlog was.  He said it was around 45 carvings to be done.  When you see his more complex work, you understand the reason for the backlog.   Ryan was kind enough to open his garage door and see a piece he did for himself.   Shown below, it blew me away looking at the detail up close.






Note the use of the potentially dangerous, high voltage, fractal burn patterning on some of the wood surfaces.  There's an art to that also. 

Good fortune rides with those who are open to see new things.  I am honored to have met Ryan and view his work.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

Changed mind.


----------



## chic

Meditation. John Collier.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mellowyellow

Rome, Italy
Visitors admire a Raphael painting inside the Vatican as it reopens today. Photograph: Alessandra Tarantino/AP


----------



## chic

Ron Hicks.


----------



## Meanderer

World Map Paint Drop Print
Michael Tompsett


----------



## Meanderer

Martin Goes to the Beach Print
Andrew King


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> World Map Paint Drop Print
> Michael Tompsett


Which reminds me...


----------



## chic

For Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## Lara

Creativity is intelligence having fun...


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Lost Revery" by Andy Kehoe

*


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

James Tissot


----------



## MarciKS

Monet


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

May Night by Willard Metcalf.


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> May Night by Willard Metcalf.
> 
> View attachment 164355


I just love the moonlight in this painting.


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> I just love the moonlight in this painting.


And the ghost walking on the lawn....


----------



## chic

Camille Pissarro.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oil painting by Jon Ching


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jon Ching


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jon Ching - more paintings here: https://www.boredpanda.com/surreal-animal-paintings-jon-ching/


----------



## chic

The Wind


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mellowyellow

Irish girl Shania McDonagh was 16 when she won first prize with her amazing portrait of an old man. She is now 23 years old.


----------



## chic

Hebe the Goddess of Youth. Edward Patry.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## chic

The Angel's Message. George Hilliard Swinstead.


----------



## RadishRose

Elisabeth Sonrel (French painter) 1874 - 1953


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

1997 Interview with Red Skelton about his art and career by Addi Galleries, July 10, 1997.


----------



## Lara

Girl With Umbrella


----------



## chic

Mark Arian


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Miró • "Portrait of a Young Girl" • 1919

*


----------



## Lara

Iris by Rafal Olbinsk


----------



## chic

George Henry Theaker.


----------



## Pink Biz

*True Lavender by Catrin Welz-Stein

*


----------



## RadishRose

Kamil  Wojnar


----------



## Lara

To Kill a Mockingbird...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## chic




----------



## Lara

"Rose Fish" 
by Japanese artist Minako Ota


----------



## ohioboy

Self Portrait:

https://images.app.goo.gl/2hH1GFEYNvXTx9ra6


----------



## chic

I thought you were serious for a minute ^.  

By Frank Carron.


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Art of Gaman

Bird pins made out of scrap materials by Japanese-Americans held in internment camps during World War II.

Gaman is a Japanese term of Zen Buddhist origin which means “enduring the seemingly unbearable with patience and dignity”.

*


----------



## win231

I'm impressed by this type of art:


----------



## asp3

One of a set of humorous dioramas depicting artists.


----------



## Paco Dennis

M. C. Esher


----------



## chic

Resting by James Dromgole Linton.


----------



## Lara

Panajachel, Guatamala


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist-Mark Heine*


----------



## Pepper

Don't Jump!


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson Illustrator


Self Portrait with Brita 1895


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Garden" by Giovanni Giacometti (circa 1905)

*


----------



## RadishRose

Soon Warren (oils)


----------



## mellowyellow

Picture won't load, it's a shame because it's beautiful.  

A close up view of the Hartwell Memorial Window, a stained-glass panel likely designed by Agnes F. Northrop in 1917.

*Institute of Chicago*

Starting this weekend, thousands of art lovers will have the chance to gaze upon the monumental window at the Art Institute of Chicago (AIC). The museum purchased the Tiffany window in 2018, painstakingly shipping the work across the country. Since making the acquisition, the AIC has undertaken a years-long restoration of the century-old glass to prepare it for public viewing, reports Kyle MacMillan for the _Chicago Sun-Times_.

https://thumbs-prod.si-cdn.com/UaU7LOIIKpu8_2DZI-B_08I9sgQ=/800x600/filters:no_upscale():focal(791x283:792x284)/https://public-media.si-cdn.com/filer/b9/59/b959091f-75f5-45de-aae1-724b13165d75/screen_shot_2021-05-27_at_25624_pm.png


----------



## Lara

Here you go @mellowyellow
It doesn't do it justice as far as brilliance and clarity but close enough for us to get an idea.
It helps if you tilt your computer screen back ALL the way so it's darker.


----------



## chic

Love Tiffany! ^ Thx for getting that one @Lara.

Gianni Strino.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Alan Davie | 'Lovers' Dreamboat' Oil Painting


----------



## mellowyellow

Sérgio '*Odeith*' was born in 1976 in Damaia (Portugal). After several years painting street murals with the name “Eith”, it was in 2003 that he created the name “*Odeith*”. ... In 2005, he began his path to international recognition as a result of his innovative pieces using the anamorphosis technique.


----------



## Lara




----------



## chic

Monet.


----------



## mellowyellow

​Noah Verrier MFA - Artist​Source:  Reddit


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Van Gogh's "The Starry Night"


----------



## RadishRose

another Noah Verrier (thanks Mellow)


----------



## chic

Elena Korableva.


----------



## Lara

Klimt 1903
Life is a Struggle - The Golden Knight


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Flower Arrangement" 1931 by Carel Willink

*


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167269​Noah Verrier MFA - Artist​Source:  Reddit


He does a lot with that jar LOL.


----------



## RadishRose

Lucia Bergamini, Realism


----------



## chic

Edward Cucuel.


----------



## Lara

Birds of a Feather (that's not the real title...or maybe it is)
by Daria Petrilli Artemest....Pop Surrealist


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Birds of a Feather (that's not the real title...or maybe it is)
> by Daria Petrilli Artemest....Pop Surrealist
> View attachment 167541


She reminds me of those other two... names escape me right now


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> She reminds me of those other two... names escape me right now


Oh, I know just who you mean...Catrin Welz-Stein and Christian Schloe.
There are  few others with that style too...lesser known.
I think the style is called digital surrealism.


----------



## chic

The Perfume of the Rose. Charles Courtney Curran.


----------



## mellowyellow

Amazing 3D mural street art called “Tunnelvision” : Agfirst Bank in Columbia, South Carolina, US

*Kudos to artist Blue Sky*, the legal name (formerly *Warren Edward Johnson*) of an American painter and sculptor and best known for his mural, _Tunnelvision_.


----------



## Lara

Daria Petrilli Artemest


----------



## Meanderer

Walking on the Wild side.......


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Oh, I know just who you mean...Catrin Welz-Stein and Christian Schloe.
> There are  few others with that style too...lesser known.
> I think the style is called digital surrealism.


Yes!!!  Thanks, Lara.


----------



## RadishRose

Vie Dunn-Harr, American b- 1953


----------



## Meanderer

Masterpiece Coffee










Picasso


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Peggy McGivern...Wilde Meyer Gallery Scottsdale & Tucson...24 x 24...$2,700


----------



## Pink Biz

*The Woman with the Veil by Hermann Jean Joseph Richir (early 20th century)

*


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## mellowyellow

My hungry caterpillar chalk art tribute to the late Eric Carle
*Credit: Erik Greenawalt *
@TheChalkingDad


----------



## Pink Biz

* "Pink And Red Tulips" 1912  by Felix Vallotton

*


----------



## RadishRose

George Tsui


----------



## mellowyellow

Bacteria devoured centuries of grime on Michelangelo’s marble statues in the Medici Chapel
LEEMAGE/CORBIS/GETTY IMAGES

_Scientists have taken advantage of the pandemic lockdown to experiment with the use of bacteria as a cleaning agent on Michelangelo’s marble statues in the Medici Chapel, Florence, unleashing a benign bioweapon on centuries of grime. The microbes devoured oil, glue and phosphates that had defied traditional cleaning methods._


----------



## Remy

If anything goes, I'm going to post this super cute (I love cute) card I got at the thrift store yesterday. It's a Portal card from 1984. I'm putting it in a mat and frame today. Both also thrifted. Pardon the flash on the blanket.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> unleashing a benign bioweapon on centuries of grime.


Fascinating.


----------



## mellowyellow

​Amazing dress by French designer Sylvie Facon​Website: https://www.sylviefacon-creatrice.fr/nouveautes​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Auguste Herbin "Still Life" 1925

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

Amazing art by Sue Beatrice


----------



## Pink Biz

* "Brazilian Flora and Fauna" ~ 1934  ~ Candido Portinari 

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I miss the sideshows and the signs were always so intriguing!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

John Melhuish Strudwick.


----------



## Lara

Daria Petrilli


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Silent Figure With Landscape {The Bird In The Willows}" ▪︎Paper collage by øjeRum

*


----------



## chic

In the Garden by Ethel Walker.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Artist: John Wentz

*


----------



## MarciKS

GEORGY KURASOV​


----------



## chic

William Merritt Chase.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

​*Western Brook Pond, Gros Morne National Park, Canada, oil on canvas by Courtney Myers*​Beautiful girl, beautiful painting


----------



## chic

Amazing. ^
Alphonse Mucha.


----------



## rcleary171

Before my time - ink and watercolor portraits of Krazy Kat characters.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Verisure

*Bonsai: *Rocky Mountain Juniper, by Walter Pall


----------



## chic

Edward Dufner.


----------



## RadishRose

John Singer Sargent


----------



## Verisure

"*ART*, anything goes ... "

*Garfunkel*


----------



## Verisure

You know how taste and smell are linked so that some things smell like something else tastes. Well, I wonder if vision and sound are also linked.

Every time I see this painting “_*Le Déjeuner sur l'herbe”*_ by Édouard Manet …….



…… I cannot help but hear *"*_*Clair de Lune"*_ by Claude Debussy inside my head


----------



## mellowyellow

Nikolay Yarakhtin, a street artist in Saint Petersburgh, Russia who can draw a pencil portrait in one hour. https://www.instagram.com/nikolaiiarakhtin/


----------



## chic

Gaston La Touche.


----------



## Meanderer

Fourth of July Painting by Bart DeCeglie


----------



## chic

Edward Burne Jones.


----------



## mellowyellow

*She is called Nuria Adraos and this is her latest work, after 12 hours of makeup. 
https://www.instagram.com/nuria.adraos.makeup/?hl=en

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Banksy


----------



## Meanderer

Cool Reaction........


----------



## chic

Johann Krouthen


----------



## Meanderer

"While most famously known for his paintings, which garnered immediate national attention, _Grant Wood_ also worked in decorative arts, jewelry design, and illustration. He did so in part to make much-needed money for his family, but he was also committed to creating a vibrant artistic culture in small-town Iowa that was not beholden to larger metropolises such as Chicago and New York".

Chandelier for Iowa Corn Room, Hotel Montrose, Cedar Rapids, Iowa (1925)
"Grant Wood was relatively unknown outside of Eastern Iowa when Eppley commissioned him to decorate the hotel's coffee shop in 1932. Wood's seven 'The Fruits of Iowa' paintings of Iowa farm life in the 1920s and '30s were the result". 

_"Wood also painted murals for the Montrose's Corn Room and designed corn-themed chandeliers"._




"After Wood died in 1942, Eppley advertised the Montrose's '$50,000 Art Gallery Collection of paintings by the late Grant Wood,' displayed on the hotel's mezzanine".

"When the Eppley chain was dissolved in 1956, Eppley kept the paintings, loaning them to Coe College in 1957. Coe became the paintings' owner in 1976 when the Eppley Foundation of Omaha was liquidated".


----------



## Meanderer

"Here's another amorphous rendering, this one based on Grant Wood's homage to prairie life (Art Institute of Chicago). This is an investigation of hand-eye coordination, not a cartoon. I wasn't trying to be funny - well, except for the pitchfork holes in the top of the picture: that's funny (but poor Mrs. Goth, what with her head floating like a balloon in that very direction). See also my NEW color version: American Gothic Retooled. by Gary Peterson"


----------



## mellowyellow

Stumbled across this beautiful chair today, never seen anything like it.  I want one.


----------



## RadishRose

Hotel Room by John Singer Sargent ​


----------



## Meanderer

_corn-themed chandelier - Grant Wood_


----------



## RadishRose

Fallingwater Under Snow, Designed By Frank Lloyd Wright In 1935


----------



## Paco Dennis

Darek Zabrocki


----------



## chic

John Waterhouse.


----------



## Pink Biz

*José Maria Rodriquez Acosta • "Woman in a Green Dress" • 1933

*


----------



## RadishRose

Soon Warren


----------



## chic

Cecil William Rea. Fields Elysian.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Fallingwater Under Snow, Designed By Frank Lloyd Wright In 1935


The snow makes it appear magical!


----------



## rcleary171

Inspired by the photos on the Reflection thread.


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> Inspired by the photos on the Reflection thread.
> 
> View attachment 173210


I would never even think of that!!!


----------



## chic

Gustave Moreau.


----------



## RadishRose

William-Adolphe Bouguereau


----------



## officerripley




----------



## chic

Frederic Leighton.


----------



## Meanderer

Scarecrow at the Wizard of Oz Museum (Kansas)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

Emile Claus.


----------



## RadishRose

“Low Tide, Nantucket” watercolor by Maurice Pendergast 
(1858-1924)


----------



## chic

Arvid Frederick Nyholm.


----------



## Paco Dennis

*WANG HUI
View across Streams and Mountains, 1684




*


----------



## Paco Dennis

*FREDERICK CHURCH
Twilight in the Wilderness, 1860*


----------



## Paco Dennis

*HELEN FRANKENTHALER
Mountains and Sea, 1952*


----------



## officerripley




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mellowyellow

"Morning Haze", Me, Oils, 2021
Credit: Sarah Dean


----------



## chic

The Last Rays. Albert Lynch.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Brilliant


----------



## horseless carriage

_Lady Godiva_ is an 1897 painting by English artist John Collier, who worked in the style of the Pre-Raphaelite Brotherhood. The portrayal of Lady Godiva and her well-known ride through Coventry, England, is held in Coventry's Herbert Art Gallery and Museum.

_Lady Godiva_ was bequeathed by social reformer Thomas Hancock Nunn. When he died in 1937, the painting was offered to the Corporation of Hampstead. He specified in his will that should his bequest be refused by Hampstead, the painting was then to be offered to Coventry. The model in the painting is Mab (Mabel) Paul, an artist model and West End theatre actress who was also painted as herself by John Collier.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

On Twitter

Posted by
u/JamesCookArtwork

4 hours ago












11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9
I make drawings using the letters and numbers from old / unwanted typewriters and here’s one that I created on location in the picturesque village of Finchingfield​








/r/ALL


----------



## Lara

Ethnic Romper Overall Playsuit comes in
a variety of Artsy paintings on Amazon


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

"Still Life with Figs and Bread" 1770 by Luis Egidio Meléndez de Rivera Durazo y Santo Padre


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mellowyellow

"Breakfast" by Joseph Feely
Website https://joseph-feely.pixels.com/
Source:  Reddit


----------



## Lara

Autumn


----------



## Lara

@RadishRose...just for you


----------



## mellowyellow

Didgemonster said

‘My cactus bloomed last night. Thought it deserved a glamor shot.’


https://www.instagram.com/didgemonster_cacti/


----------



## flowerchild

That's awesome mellowyellow


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> @RadishRose...just for you
> View attachment 174642


Thank you so much Lara!


----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Lara

Anyone know what these plants are?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mellowyellow

flowerchild said:


> That's awesome mellowyellow


Thanks flowerchild, apparently cacti plants bloom only once a year so imagine how exciting it would be to finally see it come into bloom.


----------



## Liberty

The Corpse plant only blooms every few decades and smells, well you get it...
https://usbg.gov/corpse-flowers-us-botanic-garden


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

"*Yin*"
Paco Dennis






$ Priceless


----------



## flowerchild

Paco Dennis said:


>


Did he paint that. It's awesome!


----------



## flowerchild

mellowyellow said:


> Thanks flowerchild, apparently cacti plants bloom only once a year so imagine how exciting it would be to finally see it come into bloom.


I love it when I see blooms. I get very excited. My cactus have never bloomed. I set them outside in the summer , they get bigger and bigger but never have they bloomed. Imagine my excitement if they do.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Maryam Lamei Harvani  ~  "Redemption"  

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

flowerchild said:


> Did he paint that. It's awesome!


I thought so too. If he didn't, whoever did, it's still awesome.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pencils on paper


Credit: Self taught pencil artist. .
Www.fojteflonart.com 
Instagram @foj_teflon


----------



## Paco Dennis

"The Catch", Mark Seabrook, oil on panel, 2021​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/illustration-animals-dogs-cats-pets-hanging-out-peijinsart/


----------



## mellowyellow

My finished Tanzania oil painting! Fifth in my countries series
Credit: Courtney Myers
Instagram: @courtney_art Etsy:
CourtneyMyersArt


----------



## Lara

Why do you love the Moon? It always comes back. 
~ Wilder (or so the source says...couldn't verify it)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Chinese solar farm.


----------



## RadishRose

Ovanes Berberian


----------



## chic

Charles Sims.


----------



## Granny B.

Book art.


----------



## rcleary171

We've had a few bear sightings in my area - maybe if I paint a nice picture of them they will not eat me?


----------



## chic

Franz Dvorak.


----------



## Pappy

Oh, just a picture of a German Sheppard. But wait, that’s the name of my granddaughters art co. This entire picture was done with colored pencils. Proud of her, you bet I am.


----------



## Lara

WOW! Yes @Pappy, you must be over-the-top PROUD!! Beautiful artwork! Tops!


----------



## Pappy

Here’s one she just finished for a client.


----------



## rcleary171

Pappy said:


> Oh, just a picture of a German Sheppard. But wait, that’s the name of my granddaughters art co. This entire picture was done with colored pencils. Proud of her, you bet I am.
> 
> View attachment 175472


Fine workmanship - I would be proud too!


----------



## mellowyellow

Luo Li Rong is brilliant IMO



Bronze sculpture by Luo Li Rong


----------



## Paco Dennis

*Dutch artist and printmaker Jaco Putker

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

William Blake   "Pity"


----------



## mellowyellow

Finally finished my Rembrandt replica...Pretty pleased
Credit: Travis Chapman


----------



## chic

I saw that painting before it was stolen. ^

The Priestess John William Godward.


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## Paco Dennis

Still Waters by Pamela Hastings


----------



## Lara

Food Art...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Samiran Sarkar


----------



## SeaBreeze

Albert Bierstadt


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pappy said:


> Here’s one she just finished for a client.
> 
> View attachment 175501


This is fabulous Pappy! I hope your granddaughter has a long, illustrious career as an artist.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## rcleary171

SeaBreeze said:


> Samiran Sarkar


A marvelous watercolor. It's works like these that keep drawing me back to this type of media. I love how the houses were rendered against the distant hills. Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pappy

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is fabulous Pappy! I hope your granddaughter has a long, illustrious career as an artist.


She’s definitely got a good start. Thank you.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Portrait of a Greek Monk


----------



## chic

John Waterhouse.


----------



## RadishRose

Helli Luck


----------



## Pink Biz

*Self Portrait (1498) Albrecht Durer

*


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> Helli Luck


The loose style is deceptive - I love the subject and admire the brilliant execution. I would proudly display this painting if I owned it.


----------



## rcleary171

Pink Biz said:


> *Self Portrait (1498) Albrecht Durer
> 
> View attachment 175775*


I assume Renaissance? I love these paintings with the open window and the breathtaking view.


----------



## rcleary171

Summer Rain - Abstract, Ink and Watercolor


----------



## Pink Biz

rcleary171 said:


> I assume Renaissance? I love these paintings with the open window and the breathtaking view.


*He was only in his 20's when he painted this masterpiece. Love the hair!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Cigar box art


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cell phone art.


----------



## Lara

1892 Edmund Charles Tarbell


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Cigar box art


The artist is ann larsen.  Here's another

_"Hyalite Canyon Waterfall”



_
l_arsen studio_


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Just Jamming" by ArucardPL


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *Self Portrait (1498) Albrecht Durer
> 
> View attachment 175775*


His hands seem to have been painted in an unusual position....try duplicating it?


----------



## rcleary171

Paco Dennis said:


>


An amazing level of detail - great job.


----------



## mellowyellow

​Peanut butter and jelly crustless, oil painting​*Credit: Noah Verrier MFA - Artist*​


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Colored People," by Arun  Prem


----------



## mellowyellow

Credit: Julian Beever
She almost fell into a big hole


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I bought this piece from Leon, an artist who was the ex-boyfriend of a co-worker. He did incredible pieces. One was a canvas about 6 ft long (wide?) with people on it. I bought another piece from him that's so different from this one but I can't put my hands on it right now. This one hangs in my bedroom. Very feminine flowers.


----------



## chic

Jose Mongrell Torrent.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## chic

Lenin? ^^^

William Clarke Wontner.


----------



## CAKCy




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Interior Overlooking a Festive Table" [1926] Olga Wisinger-Florian

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

_https://www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com/2015/08/Gustav-Klimt.html?m=1_


----------



## mellowyellow

This is a drawing. It took 125 hours, done entirely in charcoal and graphite pencils.

Credit: Dylan Eakin *drawings.by.dylan*​


----------



## chic

Eugene De Blaas.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis

Matchstick Butterfly


----------



## Paco Dennis

"The Wall"


----------



## Paco Dennis

posted by
u/astroculv

_"No forest fire, just Mt Rainier and a field of alpine wildflowers waking up at sunrise, by @clanger_mcbanger "_​
_





Mt Rainier_


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Forged Candlestick" by Olga Srenyk


----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/abigailrrrr







Mushling Band


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jean Dunand - "Psyché" - 1926*.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Reaching for the Madart"
Megan Duncanson


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## chic

Charles Courtney Curran.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Eric Hanson


----------



## mellowyellow

Acrylic painting I finished this week titled "Night Bus"


Credit: James Condon


----------



## Lara

"Portrait of a Lady" by Jamie Wyeth
(son of Andrew Wyeth born in 1946. He painted this circa 1968)


----------



## jerry old

Wyeth family had some peculiar behaviors, but they all seemed talented.

Andrew Wyeth's, 'Christina's World' was the only American Artist  that puts me in awe.
(the girl in a pink dress crawling in a pasture, her body was withered with polio(?).  She refused to use a wheelchair-not as peculiar as it sounds.
She lived on a farm, no pavement, rolling a wheelchair in dirt is a hard go.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Andrew Wyeth


----------



## Meanderer

jerry old said:


> Wyeth family had some peculiar behaviors, but they all seemed talented.
> 
> Andrew Wyeth's, 'Christina's World' was the only American Artist  that puts me in awe.
> (the girl in a pink dress crawling in a pasture, her body was withered with polio(?).  She refused to use a wheelchair-not as peculiar as it sounds.
> She lived on a farm, no pavement, rolling a wheelchair in dirt is a hard go.



The back story behind this famous painting "Christina's World".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mellowyellow

Just finished drawing this with my iPad

What program did you use?  Procreate
Credit: Jimmy Lam, artist​https://www.instagram.com/jimmyscribblesart/?hl=en

Incredible, wish I knew where to start.


----------



## RadishRose

Howard Pyle
Why Seek Ye the Living in the Place of the Dead?, 1905
oil on canvas​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

_Peace Angel_


----------



## Lara

Moon Angel


----------



## Lara

Angel wannabe


----------



## Paco Dennis

Black light graffiti artist​










There are about 15 more at the website 

https://vinnikiniki.com/uv-black-light-art-neon-glow/


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sand Bank by Conrad Clarke  

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

*Credit: Mrtstucklife*​The young tattoo artist is from Stockholm, Sweden. His work is very detailed and focused on realism. The artist also uses a lot of statues in his work and his stylistic is Greek and Roman-inspired. His portfolio is mostly made of black and white tattoos. Some of his work looks like an illusion—the tattooed statues look like they are carved and chiseled into the person's body.

More info: Instagram | Facebook


----------



## Lara

Toscano Resting Grace Statue


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 177612
> 
> *Credit: Mrtstucklife*​The young tattoo artist is from Stockholm, Sweden. His work is very detailed and focused on realism. The artist also uses a lot of statues in his work and his stylistic is Greek and Roman-inspired. His portfolio is mostly made of black and white tattoos. Some of his work looks like an illusion—the tattooed statues look like they are carved and chiseled into the person's body.
> 
> More info: Instagram | Facebook


Can you imagine how many hours the man had to lie face down to complete this tattoo?  Ouch!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mellowyellow

Credit: *ahontermusthont*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/uirends

_"Artist Robin Eley makes paintings that look like they’re wrapped in plastic. This is 100% paint, no plastic is present."_​
_





This one is hard to believe_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Ross


----------



## SeaBreeze

Derk Hansen


----------



## SeaBreeze

Connie Tom


----------



## Pink Biz

*William Haskell • “Day Trip"

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

​Posted by​u/The_Goop2526
SUMMER 2030, me, Digital, 2021.​





2030


----------



## Sassycakes

My Husband painting my granddaughter's wall


----------



## Pink Biz

*Canacee and the Falcon • 1912 • Warwick Goble

*


----------



## mellowyellow

Van Gogh exhibit in NYC



Would love to see this


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patience • 1906 • Leonard Campbell Taylor

*


----------



## RadishRose

Nikolay Bogdanov-Belsky


----------



## Lara

Palette Knife Artwork


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Lara

Andrew Wyeth


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Nikolay Bogdanov Belsky


----------



## Paco Dennis

Coffwee, Luke Dangler, Oil on Canvas, 2021​


----------



## SeaBreeze

David G. Paul


----------



## Pink Biz

The Daydream • 1880 • Dante Gabriel Rossetti


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Blue Boat, 1892 by Winslow Homer


----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/lookatnewt

_"I finally finished the drawing!! If you want to help me you can tag sophia di Martino on my instagram (vincenzosorceart) i hope you like it!!"_​
_





Simply amazing_


----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thigh Art, more pics in link.
https://www.boredpanda.com/drawing-on-thigh-randa-haddadin/


----------



## Lara

Thanks @SeaBreeze ! What a find!
I love the unique "canvas", the fluidity of her pen, and her unfinished style.
I checked out your link and enjoyed all 30 of them.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Rembrandt’s _Study of the Head and Clasped Hands of A Young Man As Christ in Prayer_


----------



## Pink Biz

Woman on Landscape by Lino Enea Spilimbergo (mid 20th century)


----------



## Remy

@SeaBreeze Looked up this artist David G. Paul on Fine Art America. Love his style!


----------



## RadishRose

Michelle Torrez


----------



## Remy

The hoarders thread made me think of this duck I couldn't leave behind at the thrift store for $5.50 a few months back. I tried, looked at it twice and put it back finally thinking "no way am I leaving this here." I think it's hand made, perhaps considered folk art? Found a place for it on top of the china cabinet.


----------



## Pink Biz

A Thorn Amidst Roses...1887...James Sant


----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/majozaur

_"I painted Catedral de Sevilla with watercolors on 42x56cm paper" _​_





Beautiful_


​


----------



## RadishRose

Linnea Tobias


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mellowyellow

This is not a middle-aged guy tired from traveling - it's a bronze sculpture in an airport.

“The Traveller” in Orlando International Air. Credit: Duane Hanson


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 179230


Brilliant!


----------



## mellowyellow

Questioning radicalism by Pavel Hejny


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Signac - 1893 - "The Bonaventure Pine" 

*


----------



## Lara

It's hard to read these words without having the tune in our heads


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

This is an oil painting I made of my wife.
Credit: Gustavo Ramos​


----------



## Meanderer

Barn -inside Looking Out - Summer Painting by Jan Dappen


----------



## Lara

Love it @Meanderer ...a painting within a painting


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Love it @Meanderer ...a painting within a painting


....hidden in plain sight!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/SalamiLizard

_“PTSD and THC”, me, embroidery, 2021"_​





Unique


----------



## Pink Biz

Luna by Morten Lasskogen


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

After 2 years of covid I was finally able to exhibit my artwork at an exhibition!
Credit: u/Kristina_Djordjevic
24y Serbian fine artist. 
Website: https://www.kristinadjordjevic.art/


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tree armlet with a moonstone​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robin Moline


----------



## SeaBreeze

Michael Lang


----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis

ROGUE Beach Bums No 1  is a painting by Mark M Mellon


----------



## Pink Biz

Shimomura Kanzan - Autumn among Trees, 1907


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

Léon Cauvy - View of the city from the Port of Algiers, 1922


----------



## mellowyellow

*Credit: Anna Dawson Fine Arts*
Anna Dawson
soft pastel artist
London, United Kingdom
annadawsonart.artstation.com


----------



## Lara

Watercolor by Carol Evans...


----------



## Lara

_Trompe l'oil__ 
french for...trick the eye_


----------



## Lara

_~__ dreams __~_


----------



## mellowyellow

​A watercolour painting I did outside my apartment in New York City​Credit: onewordpoet​


----------



## mellowyellow

Ocean Ceiling Mural I painted this summer.
Credit: Ania Amador


----------



## Lara

_Wave Girl_


----------



## Pepper

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 180773​A watercolour painting I did outside my apartment in New York City​Credit: onewordpoet​


The bus in the street is not a city bus, it's an Access A Ride vehicle, FYI.  What street or neighborhood is this?


----------



## mellowyellow

Artist says
'Here's a watercolor painting I made of a spot up in Harlem. By 118th street.'


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Philip Falter • Sunday Gardening • 1961 

*


----------



## Granny B.

Jacek Yerka


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

*Sigh*


----------



## Lara

Staring into that Bear's eyes makes me feel his pain. Or do you see love? My daughter sees love while I saw pain. Hmm, I think I'll check in with a therapist today lol.

You can block out the whole image, except the eyes, and still feel the same impact.

Oh to paint such emotion with only a few quick minimal strokes of a brush.
`


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Edourad Manet


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I love the artwork that the USPS used for the Jimi Hendrix Forever stamp. The first picture is what was on the stamp book cover.
@Pecos


----------



## Lara

I love the lavender Iris on her cheek.


----------



## Pink Biz

Lady with Hat and Feather Boa, 1909 by Gustav Klimt


----------



## mellowyellow

Painted the phlox in my mom’s garden today!

Posted by
u/bunkerbash
7 hours ago Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow

One side photo, other side drawing

Credit:

Savannah Rumer Art


----------



## Lara

That's amazing to be able to copy a photo exactly by hand....but why? 
I mean it's already been accomplished using a camera. 
I don't get realism...other than to admire the ability to copy with such precision.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Eye art!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Ross


----------



## SeaBreeze

Albert Bierstadt


----------



## Pink Biz

"Last of the Summer Wine" by Fumihiro Kato


----------



## Granny B.

I've been experimenting with fractals. Here's one of my creations.


----------



## Pink Biz

Clover by Victo Ngai


----------



## mellowyellow

The Kelpies are a pair of truly monumental-scale statues towering over the countryside near Falkirk in Scotland that have been visited by millions since their opening to the public in 2014.

Two gleaming horse heads, 100 ft (30 meters) tall are clad in stainless steel panels and sit astride a canal lock. The stainless steel panels are attached to  structural steel frames and each statue weighs 300 tons. They were built in 2013 and designed *by artist Andy Scott.*


----------



## mellowyellow

This piece is fresh off the easel and will hopefully raise funds for conservation charities!
Credit: Wildlife & Animal Art by Sophie Green.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Light in the Dark by Lisa Aisato

*


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovstev


----------



## Pink Biz

Metal spoon bouquet by Ann Carrington


----------



## Lara




----------



## mellowyellow

*Pope Francis unveiled a monument in St. Peter's Square dedicated to the world's migrants and refugees.*

The "Angels Unaware" boat by Canadian artist Timothy P. Schmalz depicts 140 migrants ranging from a Jewish man escaping Nazi Germany to a Syrian refugee fleeing the civil war.

The 20-foot sculpture by Canadian man Timothy P Schmatz, was unveiled during mass on the 105th World Day of Migrants and Refugees on Sunday 19 September 2019. Photo Associated Press.


----------



## mellowyellow

*Molly the magpie and Peggy the dog *

Ms Wells rescued Molly about 12 months ago from a dog park near her home at Upper Coomera on the Gold Coast. She and partner Reece Mortensen were out walking Peggy when they saw a baby bird alone on the ground. After unsuccessfully trying to reunite the magpie with its parents, the pair brought the bird home and nursed it back to health.
https://live-production.wcms.abc-cd...opW=1242&xPos=0&yPos=353&width=862&height=575


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> *Molly the magpie and Peggy the dog *
> 
> Ms Wells rescued Molly about 12 months ago from a dog park near her home at Upper Coomera on the Gold Coast. She and partner Reece Mortensen were out walking Peggy when they saw a baby bird alone on the ground. After unsuccessfully trying to reunite the magpie with its parents, the pair brought the bird home and nursed it back to health.
> https://live-production.wcms.abc-cd...opW=1242&xPos=0&yPos=353&width=862&height=575


This post was put in the wrong section by mistake.


----------



## mellowyellow

Artist Dylan Eakin says

‘This is my latest drawing, done in charcoal and graphite pencils, and 70 hours!’


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 183295
> Artist Dylan Eakin says
> 
> ‘This is my latest drawing, done in charcoal and graphite pencils, and 70 hours!’


Incredible!


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> This post was put in the wrong section by mistake.


I still enjoyed it !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Erin Hansen - at the forefront of the new 
Contemporary Expressionism aka Open Expressionism.


----------



## Pink Biz

Morning by Yaroslav Zyablov


----------



## mellowyellow

Credit alinastreasures https://www.instagram.com/alinastreasures/?hl=en


----------



## mellowyellow

Creator says 
'Me and my new mask'
Credit: http://payperwatch.net/author/DmitriyBragin


----------



## mellowyellow

Master carver, Jack Riese
https://lumberjackohio.com/


----------



## senior chef

Hylas and the Nymphs. John William Waterhouse 1849-1917
A scene taken from ancient Greek mythology. Hylas is seduced into joining the Nymphs in the water and never seen again.


----------



## RadishRose

Christian Schloe


----------



## Lara

Putin


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara, Thanks for the introduction to Erin Hanson's work. I'm thrilled. Here is another.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, just one more


----------



## Lara

Oh, I never saw those two before! I like them both but particularly the 2nd one. She writes poetry too, but clearly is a better painter. One would think all the art styles would be used at this point but she has come up with a winner hasn't she.

She's only 25 and her net worth is already 20 Million. So much for the phrase "Starving artists". 
She's well-known on Instagram.


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara 
https://www.erinhanson.com/Portfolio?collist=true&page=1&m=1


----------



## Lara

Thank you...great website she has! Lots of categories.
All her paintings from those in Museums are sold!
They sell for about $28,000 each.
Love this one of water Lillies...but still like the 2 you posted better!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Thank you...great website she has! Lots of categories.
> All her paintings from those in Museums are sold!
> They sell for about $28,000 each.
> Love this one of water Lillies...but still like the 2 you posted better!
> View attachment 184597


this one also is beautiful


----------



## Pink Biz

Catrin Welz Stein - True Lavender


----------



## Lara

@Pink Biz ...^ that's another one I've never seen of Cartrin Welz-Stein's. Lovely!!
This one below is from Schulz Nature Art:


----------



## mellowyellow

Ballpoint pens drawing time taken 2.5months
Credit: Mostafa Khodeir
Video: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020732570345013248


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


Those radish roses are just beautiful!


----------



## mellowyellow

French artist turns ugly buildings into art
Credit: Artist, Patrick Commecy.


----------



## Pink Biz

Laurel Bustamante - "Little Paradise"


----------



## Lawrence00

Once upon a time.

I painted abstract.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Émile Munier 1880 'The Morning Meal'

*


----------



## RadishRose

Reminds me of this Mary Cassatt^^^


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Murrmurr

I used to paint quite a bit, but after I became a family man I didn't have much time for painting until the kids were grown. Then, even though I had more time, I painted less often. I probably only produced about 10 paintings in 20 years. I don't have any of them. When I moved down here to this tiny apartment, I gave them away and sold all my supplies, right down to the bucket of gesso.

But I did draw a lot, mainly to entertain my grandkids. I always gave them the drawings, but here's 2 that I drew for my grandson when he was a kid, back in the early 2000s. We talked on the phone a couple weeks ago (he lives in Texas) and he mentioned how he used to love when I drew pictures for him, one of his favorite memories, he said. He mailed a few of them to me as proof that he kept them all.

Anyway, from a Star Wars series of drawings I did for young Liam ll, here's the Emperor Palpatine, and Jar-Jar Binks the Gungan.


----------



## RadishRose

@Murrmurr these are great drawings!


----------



## Murrmurr

RadishRose said:


> @Murrmurr these are great drawings!


Thank you, Rose. The kids loved them (they weren't all Star Wars, of course). Always the first thing they'd say when they'd get here for a weekend or holiday, "Draw me something, Grampa!"


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Picasso Paint by Number​


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose

John Everett Millais


----------



## SmoothSeas

There's body ink, and then there's BODY INK and this is amazing...





​


----------



## Paco Dennis

Giant Colorful Wax Paintings Inspired by Nature Look Like Vibrant Alien Terrain​















https://mymodernmet.com/colorful-wax-paintings-dylan-gebbia-richards/


----------



## Pink Biz

'Trail Riders' Thomas Hart Benton 1965


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev, Russian illustrator


----------



## oldpop

This is an ancient engraved rock. It is about 4.5' tall. Look closely. See anything familiar?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Megan Duncanson


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Ross


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Not very famous yet, but my granddaughter is my favorite artist.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Not very famous yet, but my granddaughter is my favorite artist.
> 
> View attachment 188648


She's wonderful!


----------



## Paco Dennis

by Nikos Gyftakis
















https://www.interiorzine.com/2013/07/06/amazing-art-by-nikos-gyftakis/


----------



## Lara

fine*art* *america*


----------



## Pink Biz

Edward Cucuel -  'Wood Nymph'


----------



## Paco Dennis

The art of composing a poem


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> Edward Cucuel -  'Wood Nymph'
> 
> View attachment 189085


"OK, Roger, a joke is a joke, put the ladder back!"


----------



## Lara

_Dancing Graces_  ~ painting by Melinda Copper


----------



## Pink Biz

'Autumn Cats' by Anke Merzbach


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Costume design for "The Seasons" Ballet at the Bacchante in St. Petersburg Russia
I don't know who the costume designer was.

_"Les Saisons"_ is an allegorical ballet in one act, four scenes, by the
choreographer Marius Petipa, with music by Alexander Glazunov, his Op. 67.
The work was composed in 1899 and first performed by the Imperial Ballet in 1900

Anna Pavlova pictured to the left performed the Ballet at the Bacchante.
She was the first ballerina to tour the world including Australia


----------



## Lara

Sailing in the Cotswolds  _by Melinda Miller_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> 'Autumn Cats' by Anke Merzbach
> 
> View attachment 189497


@Pink Biz , thanks for introducing me to this artist!
Here is another by Anke Merzbach-


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> @Pink Biz , thanks for introducing me to this artist!
> Here is another by Anke Merzbach-


Luv it!


----------



## Lara

Vallauris by Louis Giraud...Art Deco


----------



## Lara

Tang Dynasty


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

3400 year old painter's palette from ancient Egypt, Amenhotep III era.


----------



## Pink Biz

Félix Edouard Vallotton - "Chrysanthemums and Autumn Foliage",1922


----------



## RadishRose

"Smouldering Wick" ...Matt Philleo
http://mattphilleo.com/


----------



## horseless carriage

Coming up to Halloween, this is a picture of a beautiful witch. Inspired by Gil Elvgren.

First picture is Elvgren's model, second is the finished work, third and fourth is a very young wife. Sorry I cannot remember the artist and there's no name on the back, shame.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mellowyellow

This is one solid piece of wood. It is NOT a sheet covering a wooden clock
Credit: Wendell Castle http://www.wendellcastle.com/

Wendell Castle, _Ghost Clock, _1985, bleached Honduras mahogany, Smithsonian American Art Museum, Museum purchase through the Smithsonian Institution Collections Acquisition Program, 1989.68, © 1985

_At first glance Ghost Clock appears to be a grandfather clock hidden under a white sheet. However, a closer look reveals a masterful deception: this entire sculpture was hand-carved from a single block of laminated mahogany. With its meticulous detail, Castle re-created in wood the contours of soft, supple cloth, then completed the illusion by bleaching the “drapery” white and staining the base of the “clock” a walnut brown. This work is the last in a series of thirteen clocks the artist created in the 1980s; unlike the others, it lacks an inner mechanism. Its haunting stillness and silence suggest eternity–the absence of time._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Anita Jantz


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Leah Saulnier


----------



## SeaBreeze

Victoria De Almeida


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

These Surreal Sculptures By Tony Tasset Will Bend Your Mind All Over The Place


----------



## Paco Dennis

Alchemico d'Amore "Amore"


----------



## Pink Biz

Luigi Russolo - "Landscape in the First Rays of the Sun" - 1940


----------



## mellowyellow

Tucked away in the Holy Trinity church in Marylebone, Westminster, Paul Fryer’s Lucifer resides. The church has not been used for worship in nearly 40 years which makes it the perfect abode for this grotesquely beautiful installation.

This shows Lucifer as an oily black figure, with huge white wings ensnared in power lines. The piece has been created from wax, concrete, aluminium, rubber cord and feathers, and has an eerily dramatic effect. The juxtaposition of the fallen angel in the disused church, lit by the light of stain glass windows seems to make a social commentary on the waning staunch following of Christian beliefs in a world which is technologically advancing.


----------



## mellowyellow

Tattoo by New Zealand artist Makkala Rose -- 122 hours of work.


----------



## Pink Biz

Kojima Torajirō - "Morning Glories" - 1916


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


>


The Michelin Mans Buddha....   Great find!


----------



## Bretrick

I am no artist though I have an artistic bent.
In the past, where ever I have rented I have painted murals on the longest wall of my unit.
It helped that I never had flat inspections.
I painted a mural of our Solar System on my current flat's wall but had to remove it when the Rental Agency changed hands
and the new agents introduced Inspections.
I painted over the mural because I did not want to give them a chance to breach me.
So I am limited in what I can do artistically now.
All simple stuff.
When lock down occurred I was sitting in my unit wondering what I could do to pass a few hours.
Looking around me, I noticed I had four blank canvasses, plenty of craft paint, spray paint and a packet of hard mini Pretzels
This was the result


----------



## Pink Biz

Olga Suvorova - Friends


----------



## Paco Dennis

Clara Peeters | A Bouquet of Flowers | The Metropolitan Museum of Art
Visit


----------



## RadishRose

Elisabeth Sonrel


----------



## RadishRose

Diego Rivera


----------



## Pink Biz

Cary Grant owned a similar Diego Rivera painting (Girl with Lilies). He later donated it to the Norton Simon Museum of Art in California.


----------



## win231

This is incredible.  (and the Tchaikovsky in the background is also great)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## palides2021

win231 said:


> This is incredible.  (and the Tchaikovsky in the background is also great)


That is incredible!


----------



## RadishRose

daniel keys


----------



## Paco Dennis

Japanese Calligraphy (Shodo): Fine Art of Japan | Kyuhoshi


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Humble


----------



## Paco Dennis

Circle Trees is a painting by Cathy Jacobs


----------



## Paco Dennis

Green Vine  36×40 oil on canvas   ©2009 Nanci Erskine​


----------



## RadishRose

Lo Chan Peng


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mellowyellow

Credit: Fabiano Milani
https://www.instagram.com/fabiano_millani/?hl=en


----------



## Remy

@SeaBreeze Do you know who the artist is for the deer? Love it!


----------



## mellowyellow

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love this 
The Western Lifestyle is a painting by Chuck Black which was uploaded on March 10th, 2020.


----------



## Lara

Remy said:


> @SeaBreeze Do you know who the artist is for the deer? Love it!


If you mean the deer drawing in post #1,868, the artist is Tony Nelson
Title is " New Fawn Takes a Drink From Grassy Creek DuPont State Forest "


----------



## Remy

@Lara Yes thank you! How did you know? I tried clicking on the picture for a clue and couldn't find any.


----------



## RadishRose

Marina Petro​


----------



## Paco Dennis

Giulio Bonasone | Epimetheus opening Pandora's box


----------



## Pink Biz

Benjamin Lacombe - 'Madame Butterfly'


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## Lara

Remy said:


> @Lara Yes thank you! How did you know? I tried clicking on the picture for a clue and couldn't find any.



@Remy ...Click on the word IMAGE on Google's homepage which appears in the upper left corner of Google's page.

...It will open a CAMERA icon in the SEARCH BOX. Click on the CAMERA.

...PASTE the URL OR DRAG THE IMAGE there as you hold down your cursor on the image

...If you don't find the artists name right away then click on your small image there. It will open multiple choices of websites that may give you your answer (and sometimes you never get an answer).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A 24 year old artist generated these works of art using code with 112 traits. She has made over $300,000 in 10 months. More pictures in article below.


https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/12/03...300000-dollars-in-10-months-selling-nfts.html


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Prism Lights"     
2013
OIL ON CANVAS by erin hanson


----------



## RadishRose

_Woman Resting _(_c_1942) by Lilian Westcott Hale. _Courtesy the Florence Griswold Museum_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chris Steele


----------



## Pink Biz

Artist: Mark Ashkenazi


----------



## mellowyellow

Credit: Emma Towers-Evans, a hyperrealist pencil artist who writes:

_My intention with this piece was to visualise the sensation of serious anxiety. The piece is called Helix - the shape of a helix reminding me viscerally of the feeling I get in my body when I’m having a panic attack. And the form of a helix features at various compositional levels throughout the drawing._


----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## RadishRose

Knud Baade


----------



## Paco Dennis

"broken face 1," by Arno  Andrey


----------



## RadishRose

Francis Luis Mora 1914


----------



## RadishRose

fantasy artist and children's book illustrator Laura Diehl. Laura specializes magic kids art, middle grade illustration, and magical realism. Freelance and custom book art.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ulla Thynell - 'Forgotten Garden'


----------



## horseless carriage

Alexander Newley's portrait of his mother: Joan Collins. The artist doesn't use the camera's air brush, or maybe Newley had an axe to grind.


----------



## RadishRose

Nizovtsev


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## IFortuna

SeaBreeze said:


>


Peter Max?


----------



## RadishRose

IFortuna said:


> Peter Max?


Looks like, but not sure.


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 57278


Reminds me of the abduction of Psyche. This is a Bouguereau

The abduction of Psyche.
This is my favorite of his work.


----------



## RadishRose

IFortuna said:


> I think this is a Bouguereau.


Yes it is Bouguereau


----------



## IFortuna

Lara said:


> Cover for...[FONT=&quot]"Treasury of Royal Scandals"[/FONT] ...Penguin Putnam, client
> 
> Communication Arts Magazine...watercolor [FONT=&quot]by Michael Farquhar[/FONT]


She looks happy!


----------



## IFortuna

SeaBreeze said:


>


Is this Constable? It is from the Barbizon school though. French romantic.


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 63551
> 
> *Artist is Annie Stegg*


Looks like Eve in the Garden of Eden being tempted by "You Know Who".


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


>


The abduction of Psyche by Superman! Or something else?


----------



## SeaBreeze

IFortuna said:


> Is this Constable? It is from the Barbizon school though. French romantic.


I have no idea.  Just looked it up and it appears to be the artist Jacob Van Ruisdael.

https://www.amazon.com/Jacob-van-Ruisdael-Catalogue-Paintings/dp/0300089724


----------



## Pepper

It's the Abduction of Lois, I think @IFortuna


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 74052
> 
> "Still Life Of Oranges" 1863 by Rafael Romero Barros


Very sensual.


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 80493
> 
> _*Boris Vallejo*_


Wow!


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


>


Psyche and Cupid.  
Posterazzi Cupid and Psyche Antonio Canova Marble Sculpture Musee du Louvre Paris​


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 82508


Hokusai "The Great Wave".


----------



## IFortuna

Nautilus said:


> View attachment 83419



La Pieta by Michelangelo.


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


>


This is the perfect example of the Golden Mean in Art.  Note, the focal point is the aqua section which was placed strategically in the Golden Mean of the canvas.  Beautiful.


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


> *Kari-Lise Alexander
> 
> View attachment 86119*


Wow!


----------



## Pink Biz

IFortuna said:


> Looks like Eve in the Garden of Eden being tempted by "You Know Who".


The title is Stolen Harvest. The culprit is a dragon.


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


> The title is Stolen Harvest. The culprit is a dragon.


Nice.  It was a bad serpent any way I look at it. It looks like it is tempting her. LOL
The detail is beautiful.  Did you mention the artist?  I don't recall.


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


> Bruno Di Maio, 1944


It looks like the baby's head is as big as the mom's!


----------



## RadishRose

William Whittaker


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

by Sarah Prall


----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography


----------



## RadishRose

Wladyslaw Theodor Benda (1873 - 1948)


----------



## Lara

Ukrainian...Irina Vitalievna Karkabi


----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I love this eye catching, large mural that is in one of Stockton University's Atlantic City, N.J. campus lounges.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Lillian Westcott Hale


----------



## Lara

Michelle Blade...face vase


----------



## Paco Dennis

Salvador Dali ( self-portrait )


----------



## RadishRose

Our pal Sal


----------



## Lara

Sheryls...looks like Art Deco


----------



## RadishRose

Tristan Elwell


----------



## mellowyellow

Credit: Ryan Davis u/ryandavisartwork


----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze

Franz Bischoff


----------



## SeaBreeze

Erin Hanson


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tracy Turner Sheppard


----------



## SeaBreeze

Braham


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Linda Mears


----------



## Lara

Honfleur by Robert Delval


----------



## Pink Biz

Night at the Alhambra by Luis Romero


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The Lovers II - Rene Magritte​


----------



## RadishRose

Karen M Schmidt​


----------



## RadishRose

©2017 Karen Mathison Schmidt


----------



## RadishRose

© Karen Mathison Schmidt


----------



## ElCastor

For me -- posters and folk art ...


----------



## RadishRose

I love poster art.


----------



## ElCastor

RadishRose said:


> I love poster art.


Here's another interesting one from the 1st WW. A beautiful and moving piece, unusual in that it was done by a woman, Estelle Kerr. I found it when there no longer was a Serbia. Now its back. (-8


----------



## RadishRose

ElCastor said:


> Here's another interesting one from the 1st WW. A beautiful and moving piece, unusual in that it was done by a woman, Estelle Kerr. I found it when there no longer was a Serbia. Now its back. (-8
> 
> View attachment 204590


It is beautiful. But, I am not surprised it was done by a woman!


----------



## ElCastor

RadishRose said:


> It is beautiful. But, I am not surprised it was done by a woman!


The surprise was not in the content, but in the fact that (I believe) Estelle Kerr was the only WW1 female poster artist, and one of very few female poster artists, period.


----------



## RadishRose

Ramon Alejandro, Forbidden Fruit ll


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jean Walker


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jean Walker


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robert Wynne


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tiann Jordaan


----------



## oldpop

I have always enjoyed this surreal painting by Hieronymus Bosch titled "Garden of Earthly Delights"
It may have been posted previously but I could not find it. I like art you have to look at for a while to see all it contains.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Diana Romanello


----------



## Pink Biz

Otto Hesselbom (1848-1913) - "Winter Landscape with Cottage"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Daniel MacDonald  "_An Irish Peasant Family"_


----------



## Lara

Food Art...haha


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Carol Collette


----------



## Paco Dennis

Da Vinci


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ketti Peeva


----------



## Pink Biz

Fir Tree In Snow (1975) by Eyvind Earle (1916-2000)


----------



## mellowyellow

Miniature paper art of Peacock hand painted with watercolours created during my 1000 days of miniature art series…. https://www.behance.net/gallery/61723531/365-Days-of-Miniature-(January)


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Food Art...haha
> View attachment 205326


"You scream, I scream, we all scream for Onions!"


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Da Vinci


Hands are so difficult to draw. He's practicing on hands and also foreshortening. I love the softness of his sketches.


----------



## RadishRose

Oda Jaune


----------



## Pinky

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 205973
> Miniature paper art of Peacock hand painted with watercolours created during my 1000 days of miniature art series…. https://www.behance.net/gallery/61723531/365-Days-of-Miniature-(January)


What beautiful creations!


----------



## RadishRose

Ashley Glazier,
Meyer Lemon Cake


----------



## SeaBreeze

Peter Rossa


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sandra Estes


----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose

Ashley Glazier


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Hands are so difficult to draw. He's practicing on hands and also foreshortening. I love the softness of his sketches.


The story behind Albrecht Durer’s painting "The praying Hands".


----------



## bowmore

Very interesting story. I was on a river cruise and we went to a town called Straubing, which was Durer's home.  He also did a stained glass 
window of Moses in the local cathedral.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The story behind Albrecht Durer’s painting "The praying Hands".


Yes, I have admired this iconic work, and have seen prints hanging in other homes. 





I didn't know that story behind The Praying Hands...thanks, Meanderer


----------



## SeaBreeze

LaVonne Whiteman


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz

Spring (1914) by Galileo Chini


----------



## mellowyellow

*THIS HAUNTING SCULPTURE IS MADE *all the more powerful by its odd location. It’s backdropped by a half-collapsed barn, surrounded by the expanse of a remote field in the village of Checkendon in south Oxfordshire. There are no signs leading to the striking sculpture or plaques explaining its meaning.

The artwork, depicting two skeletons in an embrace, is titled “The Nuba Survival.” It was created by local Oxfordshire sculptor John Buckley (best known for his sculpture of a shark sticking out of a roof in Headington) following a visit to the Nuba Mountains in southern Sudan.


----------



## mellowyellow

Self taught pencil artist
Credit: www.fojteflonart.com


----------



## RadishRose

Diego Velázquez


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Comedian (2019)
*Sculpture by Maurizio Cattelan*​​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chuck Black


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

_Holding the Line at All Hazards_ – William Gilbert Gaul​


----------



## RadishRose

MC Escher


----------



## RadishRose

MC Escher


----------



## RadishRose

MC Escher


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mahi Abdul


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anthony Dunphy


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sheryl Knight


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Granville Redmond - "Malibu Coast Spring" - 1929*


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


Seagulls at the discarded French fries...perfect!


----------



## RadishRose

Anne Gifford


----------



## RadishRose

Anne Gifford


----------



## RadishRose

Anne Gifford


----------



## Paco Dennis

Elisabeth Louise Vigée Le Brun | Marie Antoinette in a Chemise Dress


----------



## Meanderer

SUPERMAN   Kevin Eslinger​


----------



## Meanderer

STARK, RAVING ROAD.....!


----------



## Paco Dennis

White privilege in art museums runs deep


----------



## Lara

This painting applies "Gold Leaf"


----------



## Paco Dennis

Is this Basquiat worth $110m? Yes – his art of American violence is  priceless


----------



## Snow74

Graham&Brown


----------



## Snow74

Paco Dennis said:


> Is this Basquiat worth $110m? Yes – his art of American violence is  priceless


Should be imoji for not sure!


----------



## Snow74

Snow74 said:


> Should be imoji for not sure!


sorry Paco Dennis why sad? did not mean any offence...just not sure..then again not the best of art critique...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Remy

Was this someone's kitty? I got this rather large framed kitty at our PAWS thrift. I didn't take it apart so I don't know if it's a photograph or what but I liked the kitty and he/she is now in my living room.  It was $8.00.


----------



## RadishRose

Ashley Glazier


----------



## Lara




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruth-Ann Proudfoot


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robin Moline


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis

Mary Cassatt, Little Girl in a Blue Armchair


----------



## RadishRose

Mary Cassatt


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Jessica Deveau


----------



## Lara

Lara said:


> View attachment 210894



This time a Violet Cupcake...


----------



## Lara

...And one last yummy Cuppy-Cake


----------



## JonSR77

My dad and my grandfather were both jewelry designers.  Needless to say, dad was a big fan of art.  His favorites included Raphael and Michaelangelo.  He also like modern art.  He took us to the big Picasso exhibit at The Met? or MOMA? (I forget which), back in 1980.

I like a wide range of things. I love Vermeer, I love classical art. I also love modern art and pop art too.

I love the street art of Ella and Pitr

https://www.isupportstreetart.com/artist/ella-pitr/

I will attach one image...these huge, huge pieces they do in and on urban settings...


----------



## RadishRose

I just love parodies


----------



## Paco Dennis

christopher nevinson "paths of glory"


----------



## Lara




----------



## Geezer Garage

Ah, the old matador pickup line. Sounds like a lot of bull to me.



RadishRose said:


> Mary Cassatt


----------



## Paco Dennis

TWO FRIENDS AND ROOSTER  — PALETTE KNIFE Oil Painting On Canvas By Leonid Afremov​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

John Waterhouse


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I freaking *love* this thread!


----------



## JonSR77

Kintsugi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintsugi

_*Kintsugi*_ (金継ぎ, "golden joinery"), also known as _*kintsukuroi*_ (金繕い, "golden repair"),is the Japanese art of repairing broken pottery by mending the areas of breakage with lacquer dusted or mixed with powdered gold, silver, or platinum; the method is similar to the _maki-e_ technique.


+++

and attaching an image...


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Kintsugi
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintsugi
> 
> _*Kintsugi*_ (金継ぎ, "golden joinery"), also known as _*kintsukuroi*_ (金繕い, "golden repair"),is the Japanese art of repairing broken pottery by mending the areas of breakage with lacquer dusted or mixed with powdered gold, silver, or platinum; the method is similar to the _maki-e_ technique.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> and attaching an image...


Fascinating!
There's lots online, here's just a few.






I've never known about this art form until now. Beautiful!


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Fascinating!
> There's lots online, here's just a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never known about this art form until now. Beautiful!



Yes, it is quite incredible.  First time I came across this, I was completely floored!


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Yes, it is quite incredible.  First time I came across this, I was completely floored!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JonSR77

Virtual Tour - Ancient Cave Paintings...

https://archeologie.culture.fr/lascaux/en/visit-cave/passage


----------



## Lara

JonSR77 said:


> Kintsugi
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintsugi
> 
> _*Kintsugi*_ (金継ぎ, "golden joinery"), also known as _*kintsukuroi*_ (金繕い, "golden repair"),is the Japanese art of repairing broken pottery by mending the areas of breakage with lacquer dusted or mixed with powdered gold, silver, or platinum; the method is similar to the _maki-e_ technique.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> and attaching an image...


This is so beautiful, so clever, and yet so practical. I have many Japanese bowls. If one broke I would be so disappointed....now I have this lovely remedy. Thank you @JonSR77 . And thank you RadishRose for extra examples...good ones!


----------



## JonSR77

Lara said:


> This is so beautiful, so clever, and yet so practical. I have many Japanese bowls. If one broke I would be so disappointed....now I have this lovely remedy. Thank you @JonSR77 . And thank you RadishRose for extra examples...good ones!



My friend Kathi has an art business. She does these funky hand carved, hand painted figures. I was telling her about kintsugi and right away she was planning how she could do it herself. You guys are too cool for school. I wish I had the energy to do something like that.

Once I did take a bunch of the wires from Chinese take out food containers....and I created this odd kind of mobile out of them. I called it "Old Weird Uncle Harold."

I mostly called it that, because it really completely failed as a piece of art.  But, the failure itself was a lot of fun.


----------



## JonSR77

Oh, I found an image of "Old Weird Harold"

It was about 3 1/2 feet long by 2 feet wide

the photo looks better than the actual piece.  when the light would hit it at certain angles, it created some shadows that made it look more interesting.


----------



## Lara

JonSR77 said:


> Once I did take a bunch of the wires from Chinese take out food containers....and I created this odd kind of mobile out of them. I called it "Old Weird Uncle Harold."
> I mostly called it that, because it really completely failed as a piece of art.  But, the failure itself was a lot of fun.


Hey, you are really creative!! It reminds me a little of this mobile by Dan Sisken.
But I like yours better because it makes the viewer get involved and ponder the possibilities. WTG


----------



## JonSR77

Lara said:


> Hey, you are really creative!! It reminds me a little of this mobile by Dan Sisken.
> But I like yours better because it makes the viewer get involved and ponder the possibilities. WTG


well, thanks.  That Sisken piece?  That is art.  Mine is just a big mess.  Fun, but a big mess.


----------



## Pink Biz

_Jane Newland ~ Prowling Panther

_


----------



## Pink Biz

_Emma Haworth ~ Through the Windows

_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

I'm still on the Kintsugi kick


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldaunt

I make my own art


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


>


Cheers!


----------



## JonSR77

oldaunt said:


> I make my own art
> 
> View attachment 213925


wonderful!


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> I'm still on the Kintsugi kick


Love it!  You find such good pieces!  I've never found ones that good...


----------



## JonSR77

Netsuke are fun...

A _*netsuke*_ (根付, [netsɯ̥ke]) is a miniature sculpture, originating in 17th century Japan. Initially a simply-carved button fastener on the cords of an _inro_ box, _netsuke_ later developed into ornately sculpted objects of craftsmanship.

https://www.metmuseum.org/toah/hd/nets/hd_nets.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsuke


----------



## JonSR77

some paintings from our friend Mary Ann...

https://www.maryannfarley.com/paintings


----------



## JonSR77

another artist friend, our friend Valeri Larko, who does a lot of urban landscape paintings...

https://www.valerilarko.com/


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Netsuke are fun...
> 
> A _*netsuke*_ (根付, [netsɯ̥ke]) is a miniature sculpture, originating in 17th century Japan. Initially a simply-carved button fastener on the cords of an _inro_ box, _netsuke_ later developed into ornately sculpted objects of craftsmanship.
> 
> https://www.metmuseum.org/toah/hd/nets/hd_nets.htm
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsuke


Fascinating!


----------



## rcleary171

Heath - (gouache and ink on paper). This is what happens after watching a Rothko documentary.


----------



## JonSR77

Download 435 High Resolution Images from John J. Audubon’s _The Birds of America_

_https://www.openculture.com/2019/10...rom-john-j-audubons-the-birds-of-america.html_​


----------



## RadishRose

Richard Miller


----------



## RadishRose

Edmund Dulac 1909


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> Heath - (gouache and ink on paper). This is what happens after watching a Rothko documentary.
> 
> View attachment 214080


I love these colors. Nice to see ya @rcleary171 .


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Edgar Degas  "Dancers in Pink" 1876

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Edgar Degas  "Dancers in Pink" 1876
> 
> View attachment 214742*


One of my very favorites!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> One of my very favorites!


Degas just totally ‘got’ dancers… they way they stand, hold their bodies… the tedium of class, the exhilaration if performance


----------



## JonSR77

Saul Steinberg's Paper Bag Masks...

these are fun...

Paper-bag Masks​Following quickly upon the cut-paper figures in _The Americans_ was another Steinberg invention. Between 1959 and 1963, he produced paper-bag masks with an array of social species, made famous through the photographs taken by Inge Morath of the artist and his friends wearing the masks in various settings.

https://saulsteinbergfoundation.org/essay/paper-bag-masks/


----------



## RadishRose

Georgy Kurasov


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Saul Steinberg's Paper Bag Masks...
> 
> these are fun...
> 
> Paper-bag Masks​Following quickly upon the cut-paper figures in _The Americans_ was another Steinberg invention. Between 1959 and 1963, he produced paper-bag masks with an array of social species, made famous through the photographs taken by Inge Morath of the artist and his friends wearing the masks in various settings.
> 
> https://saulsteinbergfoundation.org/essay/paper-bag-masks/


Kinda fun... not   really my bag, though....
If I was there, however, I'd be laughing .


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> I love these colors. Nice to see ya @rcleary171 .


Thank you. I'm just learning how to paint with gouache. I like how the colors blend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


>


I delivered that pie.  Horrible tippers.


----------



## JonSR77

Top 20 Celebrity Painters​In researching for our *previous post on celebrity art investors*, we came across an *amazing array of celebrities* who not only *collect art*, but *create it as well*! We couldn’t resist *dedicating a post* to some of these *multi-faceted artists*.

Amongst celebrities, *painting seems to be the preferred form* of visual art, whether in *oils*, *acrylics* or *watercolors*. Certainly there seem to be more *celebrity painters* out there than sculptors or even photographers. What is it that is *so attractive about painting* that these already-acclaimed artists should feel so drawn to it?

As with *all artist people*, the *talent and skill* of celebrity painters varies from person to person. In *no particular order*, here are *twenty of our favorite celebrity painters*. Judge their gifts for yourself!


https://www.jerrysartarama.com/blog/top-20-celebrity-painters/


----------



## rcleary171

JonSR77 said:


> I delivered that pie.  Horrible tippers.


Never trust men who wear multilayer ruffs.


----------



## Pinky

rcleary171 said:


> Never trust men who wear multilayer ruffs.


I very much like your photographic art!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Top 20 Celebrity Painters​In researching for our *previous post on celebrity art investors*, we came across an *amazing array of celebrities* who not only *collect art*, but *create it as well*! We couldn’t resist *dedicating a post* to some of these *multi-faceted artists*.
> 
> Amongst celebrities, *painting seems to be the preferred form* of visual art, whether in *oils*, *acrylics* or *watercolors*. Certainly there seem to be more *celebrity painters* out there than sculptors or even photographers. What is it that is *so attractive about painting* that these already-acclaimed artists should feel so drawn to it?
> 
> As with *all artist people*, the *talent and skill* of celebrity painters varies from person to person. In *no particular order*, here are *twenty of our favorite celebrity painters*. Judge their gifts for yourself!
> 
> 
> https://www.jerrysartarama.com/blog/top-20-celebrity-painters/


That was interesting. 
Joni Mitchell's self portrait is amazing imo-


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> That was interesting.
> Joni Mitchell's self portrait is amazing imo-


Yeah, a number of them are quite good.  I mean, John Lennon went to art school. He's great.  John Mellencamp is quite good.  Tony Bennett is quite good.  Interestingly, the disco singer Donna Summer was quite good. 

The comedian Phil Hartman designed the logo for the band Poco. His brother was in the music business. 

The Talking Heads went to art school....bunch of other folks have that background.


----------



## RadishRose

Elisabeth Cummings





Edouard Vuillard


----------



## JonSR77

fun with art...

Bent Objects...

https://www.terryborder.com/bentobjectspage1


----------



## Paco Dennis

_"Californian artist Erika Craig paints extraordinary images of women submerged in water, deep in thought. Though one can only imagine what these pensive ladies are thinking, there is an unmistakable connection between the subjects and their environment. Water has transformative qualities that extends beyond visual distortion. The natural mirror effect of the element forces one to self-reflect."_

















https://mymodernmet.com/erika-craig-paintings/
_
_


----------



## RadishRose

Louis Valtet


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

'Honeychile Ryder' by Steeven Salvat


----------



## Lara

Artist Fredrick Morgan...
Easter morning


----------



## RadishRose

William Bouguereau


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

On The Third Day He Will Rise ~by Michael Torevell


----------



## JonSR77

Falling Water - Tour of Frank Lloyd Wright House

Welcome to Fallingwater, one of the greatest works of American architecture. In this video, we take a tour of Frank Lloyd Wright's architectural monument built in 1935.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mellowyellow

A 400-year-old Dutch master painting which experts believe could be worth millions of dollars has been discovered in a storeroom in Australia.   The artwork called "Still Life" was kept for many years in what is now a museum known as Woodford Academy in the Blue Mountains, in NSW. The valuable 17th century painting from the Dutch Golden Age was uncovered among a collection of 60,000 pieces after the building and its contents were gifted to the National Trust of Australia (NSW).

The work is being attributed to Gerrit Willemsz. Heda, son of the famous Dutch 17th century still life painter Willem Claesz. Heda, who is recognized as one of the great masters of the Dutch Golden Age.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artwork by Elena Kuzmina  

*


----------



## JonSR77

My stepfather was in the movie theater business. What those guys would do, is partner in buying a theater. So, one theater would be owned by 5 guys. And that way, if the business tanked, they could absorb the loss among a group of people.

Anyway, one of his theater buddies was a sculptor...
His son put up a website:

http://morriscohensculpture.com/

He worked a lot in wood.  I remember going to his garage.  It was all woods.  Laid out, drying and all sorts of things.  He had this one wood, maybe ebony? It was so dense, that it would sink in water.  I remember him mentioning rose wood.  But he had endless kinds of different woods. He gave us this beautiful sculpture of a ballerina.  Was in our house for decades.

I'll embed one piece so folks can see a sample, without having to go to the website...this one is in marble...


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz

*“Woman with Black Hat” • 1909 • Egon Schiele 

*


----------



## JonSR77

Pink Biz said:


> *“Woman with Black Hat” • 1909 • Egon Schiele
> 
> View attachment 218459*



Reminds me a bit of Klimt


----------



## Pink Biz

JonSR77 said:


> Reminds me a bit of Klimt


Klimt mentored Schiele and influenced some of his early works, of which this is one.


----------



## JonSR77

Pink Biz said:


> Klimt mentored Schiele and influenced some of his early works, of which this is one.


makes complete sense...

by the way, I think both are amazing...


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77

Art on the Floor: Bookmaking, Paper Making...

from the Newark Museum (NJ)

Learn how to create your own marbleized paper and turn it into a book. Follow along as Museum Educator, Kirsten Mayer guides you through the process!


----------



## JonSR77

One-Minute Doodle with Maffy! Art Tutorial with Mary Ann Farley


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fractals 3D Fractal Art


----------



## RadishRose

Scott Gustafson


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Brown-eyed Girl in Autumn Landscape" 1920 by Feszty Masa*


----------



## Bella

*Robert Edward McGinnis* (born February 3, 1926) is an American artist and illustrator. McGinnis is known for his illustrations of more than 1,200 paperback book covers, and over 40 movie posters, including _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ (his first film poster assignment), _Barbarella_, and several James Bond and Matt Helm films. 























If you like his work, and aren't offended by the naked female form , check out his pinups. They are absolutely_ spectacular_ but I can't post them here, lol! Don't wanna be censored , banned  or burn out anyone's retinas , lol!

Ruby


----------



## Lara

Do you see it? Why is it there? A joke? A way of getting our attention?
The artist is unknown but I read that it's probably Albrecht Durer in 1470
because the portrait has a close resemblance to his mother.
She may have a tad better smile than the Mona Lisa (I know, blasphemy)


----------



## RadishRose

Shaun Smith


----------



## officerripley

Pink Biz said:


> *Artwork by Elena Kuzmina
> 
> View attachment 218103*


I wanna be her!


----------



## Bella

The series of kisses " Hungry for Love '' created by Lithuanian artist Jolita Vaitkute is not just vegetables that have fallen into the right places. Behind these organics are a real kiss and a true love story inspired by real couples.
Rolandas And Reinaldas​




Broccoli, red cabbage, red onion, asparagus, leek, potato, celery root, pumpkin, sweet potato.
Silvestras And Jolita​





 Beetroot, pumpkin, zucchini, carrot, white radish.

Elisabeta And Osvaldas​




Sweet potato, Chinese cabbage, red cabbage, cucumber, potato, celery root, pumpkin.

Ruby


----------



## Lara

I like the purple cabbage hair best...clever


----------



## Bella

Lara said:


> I like the purple cabbage hair best...clever


I know, right? Some of these artists are incredible. I'd like to climb inside their minds for a few minutes and see what's goin' on in there!


----------



## Bella

Many children cried when this sculpture appeared at Tamarama Beach, Australia. But the simple twist of making an entire ice cream van melt all over the sand provided many more with the most potent climate change message imaginable. The work, created by The Glue Society, was even featured at the Paris Climate summit.


----------



## Bella

Jason DeCaires Taylor, British sculptor and scuba diver grew up in Europe and Asia to an English father and a Guyanese mother, where he spent much of his early childhood exploring the coral reefs of Malaysia. Educated in South East England, he graduated in 1998 from Camberwell College of Arts, University of the Arts London, with a B.A.Honours in Sculpture and Ceramics. He's also a fully qualified diving instructor, underwater naturalist and award winning underwater photographer. In 2006 he founded and created the world’s first underwater sculpture park, off the west coast of Grenada in the West Indies. In 2009 he co-founded MUSA (Museo Subacuático de Arte), a monumental museum with a collection of over 500 of his sculptural works, submerged off the coast of Cancun, Mexico.

He's been causing quite a stir in the media with his newest, largest and most chilling installation yet, 403 life-size human sculptures, spanning 420 square meters of barren sea bed.  Named *“The Silent Evolution”. *He uses his diving and sculpting skill to save the ocean by creating a series of underwater sculptures, often enormous in size, that serve as artificial reefs for the preservation of marine wildlife. He has sculpted two thousands underwater sculptures around the world, from Canary Island, Mexico, Indonesia and many more.

“Taylor’s sculptures change over time with the effects of their environment. These factors create a living aspect to the works, which would be impossible to reproduce artificially. As time passes and the works develop biological growth, they redefine the underwater landscape, evolving within the narrative of nature. Taylor’s strategy of conserving reefs, opposes the “land as commodity” mentality of Capitalism. His creation of underwater sculpture parks attracts tourists away from natural reefs, allowing them to recover, and taps into tourism revenue, showing how activists might be able to use the system’s rapacious tendencies against itself.” – Jim Buxton

The work, "Rising Tide", on the banks of the River Thames, fuses oil extraction machinery with the equine form, evoking the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse and raising questions of the climate impact of fossil fuels.























Jason DeCaires Taylor - Ted Talks  >>  https://www.ted.com/talks/jason_decaires_taylor_an_underwater_art_museum_teeming_with_life






Ruby


----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis

Hong Kong art: Miniature art shows disappearing Hong Kong


----------



## RadishRose

Paul Cezanne


----------



## RadishRose

Gary Warkentin


----------



## JonSR77

some William Steig...

*William Steig* (November 14, 1907 – October 3, 2003) was an American cartoonist, illustrator and writer of children's books, best known for the picture book _Shrek!_, which inspired the film series of the same name, as well as others that included _Sylvester and the Magic Pebble_, _Abel's Island_, and _Doctor De Soto_. He was the U.S. nominee for both of the biennial, international Hans Christian Andersen Awards, as a children's book illustrator in 1982 and a writer in 1988.

https://www.thecjm.org/exhibitions/65

Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Steig


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Paper Mache art


----------



## Pink Biz

*Summer Evening by Wendy Mould

*


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Sowa , German illustrator


----------



## Bella

*Philippe Halsman’s *work as a photographer consisted of capturing the essence of those he photographed. So when he had the opportunity to work with surrealist painter *Salvador Dalí,* he knew he had to make the picture look like one of his paintings.

There was no such thing as Photoshop in 1948, so this was all done in real life. The chair and easel were suspended by wires and, on Halsman’s count, three cats and a bucket of water were thrown into the air as Dalí jumped.







Ruby


----------



## Lara

“The Most Beautiful in the Universe.”
_~ by Farida Chusovitina 
(Thank you Pink Biz for the Artist and Title)_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonSR77

The Art of Joni Mitchell

https://jonimitchell.com/paintings/


----------



## Lara

Thanks Jon!
I loved the one of James Taylor 
and the story behind it!
_Artist ~ Joni Mitchell_

My Evening with Joni Mitchell and James Taylor 

​by Charly Mann
Hippie Tipi Blog
August 4, 2010

James Taylor painting done by Joni Michell in Chapel Hill over Christmas 1970
On Christmas Eve of 1970 I had just turned twenty-one and was managing the Record and Tape Center at 456 West Franklin Street. It was the largest record store in Chapel Hill history, and had a basement level that included a waterbed store as well as a high-end audio store. It had been a busy day for us, and I had been in the store since about 7:30 that morning. We opened at 10 AM and usually closed at 9 PM, but that night we stayed open until the last customer had finished shopping which was about 9:30. It was several degrees below freezing outside and I was eager to get home. I let my employees leave and started adding the day's receipts so I could place them in a deposit bag to drop off at the bank's night deposit window on my way home. As I was about to leave at 10:15 when there was a knock on the front door of the store from two bundled up people. Annoyed, I approached the door to say we were closed. As I got closer I noticed that the faces looked familiar. As I opened the door I saw in front of me James Taylor and Joni Mitchell, who were at the time the two most popular singer-songwriters in America. James' new album, Sweet Baby James, had been one of the top selling albums in the world since October, and Joni Mitchell's recent album, Ladies of the Canyon, had produced the radio hit, Big Yellow Taxi and her signature song The Circle Game, as well as the song Woodstock which was currently a top hit for Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.
James explained that he needed to do his Christmas shopping and pleaded with me to allow him to buy some records. Of course I was excited about having James as a customer, but it was Joni Mitchell who I was most in awe of for her magnificent songwriting and incredible voice. I let them both in and James began going through our extensive racks of records and shelves of prerecorded cassettes. He said he wanted to first get some classical recordings for his Dad and I showed him where they were located. I told him to take his time, and explained how the rest of the store was organized. I then locked the front door, and it was just me, Joni, and James inside. Joni looked a bit bored and I offered to take her downstairs to see the waterbed store while James searched for gifts. Most of the lights in the store were turned off, with just a few security lights left on. I told James to come downstairs when he was finished shopping and I would then ring him up. I was excited about spending some one on one time with my idol, Joni Mitchell. As I recall we both sat on a large waterbed in our darkened basement lit only by several black lights. The long day and the surprise of getting to meet Ms. Mitchell in such an unusual way contributed to me being particularly awkward. I suggested we listen to the new Matthew's Southern Comfort album (which included a cover of her song Woodstock). She seemed delighted and holding the album noted how she had written that song. For some reason, which I have yet to understand, I assured her that she had not written than song, and it had been written by Ian Matthews, the leader of that group. For the record, I have an almost an encyclopedic knowledge of music facts going back to almost 1900, and Joni Mitchell was someone I was especially knowledgeable about, even before she released her first album, so I immediately recognized my mistake. Ms. Mitchell did not argue with my faux pax and remained polite and talkative until James came downstairs to say he had finished shopping.
I walked Joni and James back upstairs to the front of the store where the cash register was located and rang up the records and tapes James had chosen to purchase. The total was more than $110, a huge amount in those days (the average price of an album or cassette was about $3.50). As I gave James his total he began fumbling for his wallet and started to look a bit embarrassed. He said he had forgotten his wallet, and asked if he could come in the day after Christmas and pay for his merchandise. Being in the Christmas spirit and hoping to redeem myself from my embarrassing statement to Joni I said that would be fine.
Early Saturday morning Joni Mitchell came into the store and presented me a personal check for the merchandise James had bought. (I still have a copy of that check somewhere.) I did think it strange that Joni paid for the gifts James got for his family. She was all smiles and seemed to enjoy seeing me again. I asked what they did on Christmas day, and she said they went out caroling. I imagine the Taylors' neighbors on Morgan Creek Road were delighted and surprised to hear and see Joni and James singing in their yard.
The following Monday Trudy, James's mother, came into the store and asked if I would like to display a painting Joni Mitchell had done of James over Christmas. I told her I would be delighted (ecstatic was more like it). She brought it in, and I placed it in the front window of the store for at least two weeks before she came to collect it. I am not sure what that painting would be worth today, but I am guessing at least several hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for that link, @JonSR77
I didn't know that Joni Mitchell was an avid artist, and I had no idea that she did that portrait of herself, called _Clouds, _that was used for an album cover! 
The short yet wonderful story explaining that one, is worth reading as well.


----------



## Pink Biz

Lara said:


> *Artist not found*...Saatchi Art Gallery (seller)
> View attachment 219916


It's by Farida Chusovitina and titled “The most beautiful in the universe.”


----------



## JonSR77

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that link, @JonSR77
> I didn't know that Joni Mitchell was an avid artist, and I had no idea that she did that portrait of herself, called _Clouds, _that was used for an album cover!
> The short yet wonderful story explaining that one, is worth reading as well.



There are a bunch of celebrities who paint and do art. Some are very very good.

here's a few...

https://www.jerrysartarama.com/blog/top-20-celebrity-painters/


----------



## JonSR77

Diego Rivera, Flower Market, 1941


----------



## JonSR77

from Ella and Pitr - huge street art..


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lara

Hand Painted Hyperrealistic Art
Young-sung Kim paints incredibly realistic depictions of 
fish in glass bowls using oil paint and tiny brushes.




South Korean artist Young-sung Kim has made a name for himself thanks to his hyperrealistic oil paintings of fish swimming in glass bowls and cups. Kim uses minuscule brushes to pull out every detail of his subjects, whether it be the colorful tail of a beta fish or the shimmering scales of a goldfish. Painted on large canvases, the animals are laid out like living still-lifes for the viewer to admire.

The photorealistic paintings are part of Kim's ongoing series _Nothing. Life. Object. _that speaks to the disintegration of modern society in the face of the “advanced development of material civilizations.” By juxtaposing living and material things and displaying them as a piece of theater or advertising, Kim wishes to comment on society's tendency to neglect living organisms.


----------



## JonSR77

Speed Painter - this guy is fun to watch...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

Pablo Picasso - Mother and Child


----------



## JonSR77

Ikuyo Yasuda, Mother and Child with Pomegranate, 1980


----------



## JonSR77

Check out these virtual tours of museums around the world​Take a trip through some of the world’s greatest collections on these virtual museum and gallery tours, no queuing necessary

https://www.timeout.com/travel/virtual-museum-tours


----------



## RadishRose

Luther Van Gorder


----------



## JonSR77

Joan Miro, Summer, 1947


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

The first (1896) and last (1972) self-portrait of Pablo Picasso...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Tamara de Lempicka ~ 'The Peasant Man' ~ 1937 *


----------



## JonSR77

Frida Kahlo, painting on her cast...


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz

*Water Lilies ▪︎ 1907 ▪︎ Claude Monet

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Not really Edward Munch









Not really MC Escher









Not really Salvador Dali









Not really Pierre Auguste Renoir












Not really Claude Monet


----------



## Remy

@oldpop My cats when they want to eat!


----------



## JonSR77

Maxfield Parrish - Moonlight Night, Winter, 1942


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Not really Edward Munch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really MC Escher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really Salvador Dali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really Pierre Auguste Renoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really Claude Monet




this is EXTREMELY loud, so turn your volume VERY low!


The Edvard Munch Scream Electronic Noisemaker from Archie McPhee


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Aurora" (1962) by Remedios Varo*


----------



## JonSR77

Free Art & Art History Courses

https://www.openculture.com/free-art-art-history-courses

++++
​


----------



## Pink Biz

"Wisteria in the Mountain" by Kazuyuki Ohtsu


----------



## RadishRose

Evgenij Soloviev


----------



## Pink Biz

*'Never Let Go' by Catrin Welz-Stein

*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A hand-colored etching from the 1920’s by artist O. Klinker of the mission in San Gabriel, CA


----------



## Paco Dennis

Mahajati's Intricate Wood Carvings Support Traditional Craft​


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## chic




----------



## Pink Biz

*Rhett Dashwood

*


----------



## Patricia

NancyNGA said:


> I don't know much about styles of art, but I have a thing about rainy city street scenes, like this one.  Don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like.    Maybe it's the reflections and highlights.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Cherries and Viburno" (circa 1890) by Clara von Sivers

*


----------



## RadishRose

Karl Albert Buehr (1866–1952)


----------



## RadishRose

Alvaro Castagnet


----------



## RadishRose

Alex Levin


----------



## Meanderer

morning coffee....John Rosson


----------



## Paco Dennis

The little seamstress, 1876 - Theodore Gerard​


----------



## RadishRose

Scott Gustafson


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Beezer

I came up with this quote on Art...

Bad art can make you laugh
Good art can make you think
Great art can destroy you.

And by 'destroy you' I was referring to the likes of Ali staying in the ring too long....Hemingway commiting suicide...Van Gogh cutting off his own ear...etc.


----------



## Beezer

My daughter skipped Art class one day and the teacher sent a note home to me to explain her absence. First, you must understand my daughter is a brilliant little artist. So I wrote back to the teacher...

"That's okay. The other kids will catch up." lol!

I never heard back from the teacher, but my gal got a 98 as a final mark.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tiger Lily by Jade Merien

*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Kara Walker Paintings, Bio, Ideas ​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

* "The 2020 Toilet Paper Rush" by Marcos Carrasquer 

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> * "The 2020 Toilet Paper Rush" by Marcos Carrasquer
> 
> View attachment 229964*


  Oh my!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


>


Liza Minelli ?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Patricia said:


> Liza Minelli ?


Could be!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Rene Jules Lalique


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara

_Anastasia Trusova_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Driftwood sculpture by Debra Bernier*


----------



## DebraMae

Pink Biz said:


> *Driftwood sculpture by Debra Bernier*
> 
> View attachment 231865


I love that!


----------



## DebraMae

I walked up to this one in Crystal Bridges Museum in Bentonville AR not realizing what it was.  It is the only time in my life a piece of art has given me that visceral a reaction, I guess because I wasn't expecting it.  It is called Some/One by Do Ho Suh.


----------



## Lara

Debra Mae, it's incredible that the entire coat is made with dog tags!
Thank you for posting it!!

I wasn't sure if it was a coat from the back view so I looked it up. Here's the front view...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

That is so lovely, Radish Rose.


----------



## Lara

Eugene Titov


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fabulous Fabrication with Pamela Vosseller​


----------



## Lara

Gold Paint


----------



## Pink Biz

The Cellist by Vladimir Kush


----------



## RadishRose

Robert LaDuke


----------



## Lara

Backlighting Photography


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

"Crow Collects" by Cori Lee Marvin


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Lara

Big Blue Moon. Gold Tree.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Timeless Art of Cheryl Baker


----------



## RadishRose

Gino Boccasile Poster Classics


----------



## Lara

_Julie Manet __..._by Renoir
_Find what you love and let it heal you_


----------



## Pink Biz

"Along For The Ride" by Telmo Miel


----------



## Paco Dennis

Painting Water in Pastel with Transparent Layers from Liz Haywood-Sullivan​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Orvanes Berberian


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Orvanes Berberian
> View attachment 233763


Thank you Lara for introducing me to Ovanes Berberian's work! I love it. Here is another I found-


----------



## Lara

Vicente Romero Redondo


----------



## Paco Dennis

portrait painter Louis Smith​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_Poppies and Italian Mignotte_
Thomas Wilmer Dewing (1851-1938)
fine* art* *america*


----------



## DebraMae

Georgia O'Keefe - Lawrence Tree


----------



## Paco Dennis

Rare 6.8 XL Hand Carved Agate W/ Quartz Crystal Masterpiece​


----------



## ronk

I've worked with DAZ Studio for many years. Before that, I started using Poser in 1999. Over the years I've created a cast of characters. The primary character is Marlin Fingle. He's kind of goofy, but means well. Here is Marlin in Moonshine's Diner. Bitti Botti and the cook are not terribly happy to see Marlin. Don't look too closely. It looks like Marlin's foot broke out of his shoe. And maybe he's sunk into the floor?!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

ronk said:


> Marlin Fingle.


I love his name!


----------



## RadishRose

Raul Villalba


----------



## Lara

East Meets West...Klimt-esque


----------



## RadishRose

Klimt


----------



## chic

Gregory Frank Harris


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Angela Betta Casale


----------



## chic

Edward Rice


----------



## Lara

Robert Kushner...this artist loves Matisse he says


----------



## Lara

_Dreamy Dogs_ ~by Daria Petrilli


----------



## RadishRose

Klimt


----------



## Lara

"Lotus Hand Embroidery Painting with silk threads" by Xue Linfen


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> "Lotus Hand Embroidery Painting with silk threads" by Xue Linfen


It's magical, to do this with thread!


----------



## Lara

Jesse Botke


----------



## Paco Dennis

Amazing drawing skills!​

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/wupint


----------



## chic

Francois Fressinier


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Svetlana Malik Nubarova


----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography


----------



## Lara

Lady in Lichen


----------



## chic

Franco Arminio


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


The top one is too funny!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Shadow Art


----------



## chic

Sisters by Pino Daeni.


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Both and One" by Vanessa Lemen

 *


----------



## Lara

"A Moment in Time" by George Shipperley


----------



## RadishRose

Fiona Phillips


----------



## Paco Dennis

Unique Finger Painting Style That Artist Discovered By Accident


----------



## Lara

Thank you so much for posting this @Paco Dennis and for posting the website for Iris Scot. I'm so inspired by the many unique and beautiful paintings using such bright colors...not to mention the texture via finger painting. Love all her paintings!


----------



## Pink Biz

"Midsummer Night" by Kinuko Y. Craft


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Thank you so much for posting this @Paco Dennis and for posting the website for Iris Scot. I'm so inspired by the many unique and beautiful paintings using such bright colors...not to mention the texture via finger painting. Love all her paintings!


Ooooh yes! I just went through some.


----------



## RadishRose

Finnish symbolist painter Hugo Simberg.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Dorothy Ganek's Studio


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

Edward Hopper


----------



## Lara

Art Deco


----------



## chic

John Singer Sargent


----------



## Lara

Artist ~Heather Arenas


----------



## Lara

...and another from Heather Arenas


----------



## chic

Wilfred Gabriel De Glehn.


----------



## Lara

William Adolphe Bouguereau originally painted
this without the older sister appearing as a ghost
(I know, I thought it was the younger girl's mother too).
It was later photoshopped by a well meaning person
I guess for more of an emotional impact.


----------



## RadishRose

Maxfield Parrish


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

"A Canal in Bruges at Dusk"
Henri-Eugene-Augustin Le Sidaner (1862-1939)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Troy Brooks

*


----------



## chic

Eliseu Visconti - Young Girl in a Wheat Field


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Cloud World" (Shepherd with Wildflowers) by Aaron Morse

*


----------



## chic

Jean Mannheim


----------



## Lara

Art Deco


----------



## Paco Dennis

Amazing Step-by-Step Carving of Eagle Totem Pole by Young Brothers


----------



## Lara

Paul Kaptein...wood sculptor


----------



## Pink Biz

Samuel Palmer - The Harvest Moon, 1833


----------



## Pink Biz

Silena Lambertini


----------



## Paco Dennis

Can You Name the First Realist? Hint: His Name Rhymes with Sorbet


----------



## Lara

"Bali's vast creativity results in an abstract figure deep in thought. 
Its surprising contours and open spaces are fascinating when viewed from any angle. 
Presented by Made Wirata, this statuette celebrates the power of the mind."


----------



## RadishRose

Come to New York​
The Hall des Lumières has opened in New York with 'Gustav Klimt: Gold in Motion.'












https://www.halldeslumieres.com/

Starting today until 12/31/22. See link for tickets





https://news.artnet.com/art-world/in-pictures-immersive-klimt-hall-des-lumieres-new-york-2175073


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Can You Name the First Realist? Hint: His Name Rhymes with Sorbet


----------



## Lara

WTG Radish Rose! Courbet! Paco Dennis had me stumped.

And now I want to go to New York to see Hall des Lumières
...that amazing "Gold in Motion" exhibit for Klimt before
the end of this year! I never heard nor read about it...Thank you!!


----------



## timoc

Lara said:


> "Bali's vast creativity results in an abstract figure deep in thought.
> Its surprising contours and open spaces are fascinating when viewed from any angle.
> Presented by Made Wirata, this statuette celebrates the power of the mind."
> View attachment 239087


"Now let me think, I had it yesterday, and the day before too, 'groan,' I must have left it on the toilet this morning."


----------



## Pink Biz

"Nekoha" by Katrina Pallon


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## Pink Biz

"Black and White Puppy Lying on a Bed" (circa 1940's) by James McBey


----------



## RadishRose

Andrea Kowch


----------



## Paco Dennis

MY TOYS — PALETTE KNIFE Oil Painting On Canvas By Leonid Afremov​


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Over The Balcony" by Fernando Botero

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Beezer

A Poem: Unrequited Love

I loved the way you laughed
I loved the way you cried
And I even loved the way
You said goodbye

Edit: Oops! I thought this thread was about any kind of Art like poetry...etc. Not just picture art.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Virgil Finlay - 'Reluctant Eve' 1956*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

Henri Le Sidaner  "Table near the Window, Reflections" 1922


----------



## Pink Biz

"The Clearing"(1895) by Paul Ranson


----------



## Remy

Pink Biz said:


> "Black and White Puppy Lying on a Bed" (circa 1940's) by James McBey
> 
> View attachment 239927


I just want to go over and give that pup a hug!


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Virgil Finlay - 'Reluctant Eve' 1956*
> 
> View attachment 240916


OMG, I forgot I have a book of his works. Had it for so many years! Hope I can find it now.


----------



## RadishRose

More Virgil Finlay


----------



## RadishRose

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Ollie Le Brocq


----------



## Pink Biz

Spanish Dancer at the Moulin Rouge, 1905, by Giovanni Boldini


----------



## Pink Biz

"The Focused Fungus Forager" by Jane Newland


----------



## Pink Biz

Léon De Smet
Bouquet of Flowers
Date: 1923


----------



## Lara

Meanderer would love the "Focused Fungus Forager". He's also a man of witticisms


----------



## Pink Biz

"Black Sea" by Victoria Semykina


----------



## RadishRose

illustrator Bob Venables


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Stardust by William Hawkins

*


----------



## Pink Biz

The Three Sisters by León Fréderic 1896


----------



## Paco Dennis

Surrealism


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Mavis

My aunt.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


That table cloth is rendered so beautifully! Simple cloth drapery is fun, but this tiny pattern would be so difficult. My eyeballs would fall out.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> That table cloth is rendered so beautifully! Simple cloth drapery is fun, but this tiny pattern would be so difficult. My eyeballs would fall out.


The bricks are a piece of work as well!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The bricks are a piece of work as well!


They are!


----------



## Pink Biz

Artwork by Eliza Ivanova


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Claude Monet


----------



## Pink Biz

Chatchawan Rodklongtan


----------



## Paco Dennis

Rembrandt


----------



## Pink Biz

Brian Miller


----------



## RadishRose

N.C. Wyeth


----------



## Paco Dennis

Friedrich Eckenfelder | Two grey horses ploughing​


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## Pink Biz

'From a Venetian Window' (1934) by Christopher Richard Wynne Nevinson


----------



## RadishRose

Kate Baylay


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 250167


Very clever..like it.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lara

First art piece is Luchita Hurtado...Waxed crayon and black paint


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 250439


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> First art piece is Luchita Hurtado...Waxed crayon and black paint
> 
> View attachment 250422View attachment 250423


I can smell the crayons from here


----------



## RadishRose

Caravaggio 1594




Do you see the cheater?


----------



## Meanderer

_"Nice, clean original lacquer King Super 20 tenor saxophone from 1968. This is an early Eastlake tenor, which means it is just about the best horn for your money that you can get in a Super 20."_


----------



## Lewkat

By Laura Rawlings.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Jeff Gettis


----------



## Lara

The Pinnacles


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

"The Bride on the Roof" by Arik Brauer


----------



## Remy

Lewkat said:


> By Laura Rawlings.
> View attachment 250843


Searched for this artist online. Couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lewkat

Remy said:


> Searched for this artist online. Couldn't find anything.


Since it's an ice sculpture, there may be several involved.


----------



## Lara

"Golden Isle Evening"


----------



## Lara

Fine Art Photography


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose​


Superman....before coffee?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Superman....before coffee?


I think you're onto something, Jim.


----------



## Remy

Lewkat said:


> Since it's an ice sculpture, there may be several involved.


lewcat, I meant the little painting with the house and chickens. That ice sculpture is amazing.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat

Remy said:


> lewcat, I meant the little painting with the house and chickens. That ice sculpture is amazing.


Oh.  As per usual, I don't follow the entire picture or statement.  Sorry, Remy.  Glad you liked that ice sculpture.


----------



## Lara

Surrealism by Vladimir Kush


----------



## Lara

Surrealism


----------



## Lara

Surrealism Firenzie Viaggio by Griticchi


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

I would give that more than a WOW! if I could @Liberty. Fascinating.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Stunning, Sensual Illustration for a Rare 1913 Edition of Walt Whitman’s ‘Leaves of Grass’ by English Artist Margaret C. Cook​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## chic

John Melhuish Strudwick.


----------



## RadishRose

Colleen Ross


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Gerhard Haderer


----------



## RadishRose

Oscar Ghiglia


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

David Delamare


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

"Walking in the Snow" 1900 by Anna Whelan Betts


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Happy December 1st
_......From the lower Outer Banks of NC......_


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## dobielvr

Meanderer said:


> _"Nice, clean original lacquer King Super 20 tenor saxophone from 1968. This is an early Eastlake tenor, which means it is just about the best horn for your money that you can get in a Super 20."_


Is it heavy?


----------



## chic

Vladimir Gusov.


----------



## Meanderer

dobielvr said:


> Is it heavy?


Approx. 7 Lbs.


----------



## RadishRose

Yegor Zaitsev


----------



## RadishRose

Inge Look


----------



## chic

Mukovnin Eugeny.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK

*Yuletide Man*


----------



## chic

The Captive by John Everett Millais.


----------



## RadishRose

Viggo Johansen


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Delamare


----------



## chic

Mistress of Tea by George Tsui.


----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Carl Larsson "Christmas Morning"


----------



## chic

Gotfrid Kallstenious - The Blessed


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Ashley Glazier


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Succulent by Victor Mozqueda


----------



## Pink Biz

'Cradle' by Jana Brike


----------



## RadishRose

Kira Panina


----------



## MarkD

Just discovering this thread.  What fun!

My wife has had a long art career, we go to see art shows where I often take photos, I have gardening friends who are also known for their artwork and I visit a lot of gardens which I see as an art form. My wife Lia had a piece in a wonderful group show at the L.A. museum of contemporary art just before the pandemic. I’ll start there with this show: https://www.moca.org/exhibition/with-pleasure

Her in front of her weaving at the opening.



Then the Richmond Art Center gave her this solo show in the fall of 2018: 

https://www.textile-forum-blog.org/2018/12/lia-cook-inner-traces/

I took this photo at the opening.



It shows one of the pieces in the show flanked by, on the right, garden designer Cevan Forristt who has an online website.
Marcia Donahue on the left sells her own and other’s artwork out of her own home and wonderful 40+ year garden which she opens every Sunday. This online article tells more about her work.

https://www.finegardening.com/article/another-definition-of-vertical-gardening-marcia-donahue

This is one of many of her pieces on display at Chanticleer garden in Wayne, Pennsylvania which I photographed on a trip there before the pandemic.



I took this photo in her Berkeley garden.



Finally since the pandemic Lia has been making photos from plants in my garden as the subject matter of her latest work and here is a picture one that comes from a picture of a fasciated Echium last year.


----------



## RadishRose

MarkD said:


> Just discovering this thread.  What fun!
> 
> My wife has had a long art career, we go to see art shows where I often take photos, I have gardening friends who are also known for their artwork and I visit a lot of gardens which I see as an art form. My wife Lia had a piece in a wonderful group show at the L.A. museum of contemporary art just before the pandemic. I’ll start there with this show: https://www.moca.org/exhibition/with-pleasure
> 
> Her in front of her weaving at the opening.
> 
> View attachment 255871
> 
> Then the Richmond Art Center gave her this solo show in the fall of 2018:
> 
> https://www.textile-forum-blog.org/2018/12/lia-cook-inner-traces/
> 
> I took this photo at the opening.
> 
> View attachment 255878
> 
> It shows one of the pieces in the show flanked by, on the right, garden designer Cevan Forristt who has an online website.
> Marcia Donahue on the left sells her own and other’s artwork out of her own home and wonderful 40+ year garden which she opens every Sunday. This online article tells more about her work.
> 
> https://www.finegardening.com/article/another-definition-of-vertical-gardening-marcia-donahue
> 
> This is one of many of her pieces on display at Chanticleer garden in Wayne, Pennsylvania which I photographed on a trip there before the pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 255882
> 
> I took this photo in her Berkeley garden.
> 
> View attachment 255886
> 
> Finally since the pandemic Lia has been making photos from plants in my garden as the subject matter of her latest work and here is a picture one that comes from a picture of a fasciated Echium last year.
> 
> View attachment 255884


I enjoyed your post. Your wife's woven piece is beautiful!


----------



## MarkD

RadishRose said:


> I enjoyed your post. Your wife's woven piece is beautiful!



Thanks.  I love how shimmery that one in LA was.  Those are woven of thick rayon cord, the kind they use to make tires, then washed and run through a press.


----------



## RadishRose

Bev Jozwiak


----------



## RadishRose

Nick Alm


----------



## RadishRose

Edmund Dulac









​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Best to watch in Full Screen, icon on lower right of video.  Hit Esc to exit.


----------



## RadishRose

Nick Alm


----------



## Geezer Garage

Hey Rose! Who gave you permission to post pics of my last house party???


----------



## Geezer Garage

Amazing works. They must have been indulging in some of those mushrooms you see in the paintings/drawings.



SeaBreeze said:


> Best to watch in Full Screen, icon on lower right of video. Hit Esc to exit.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Hey Rose! Who gave you permission to post pics of my last house party???


I guess you forgot......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Geezer Garage said:


> Amazing works. They must have been indulging in some of those mushrooms you see in the paintings/drawings.


Lol, I see where one might think that, but I think he was just a talented artist with a good imagination.  Either way, I appreciate his work.  I had a wall calendar of his art several years ago, also of another surreal artist Gonslave.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

James Jean: ETERNAL SPIRAL​


----------



## Pink Biz

"The Winter" by Vladimir-Kireev


----------



## Pink Biz

MOSAIC CAR!  Wondering what to do with your shell collection?
Artist is Pam Rambo,  who used over 20,000 shells (56 varieties) to create this mosaic on a 2005 VW Bug convertible.  Done in Sanibel, Florida, known for shelling.


----------



## 1955

Someone posted this awhile back from *Joan Miro* and I liked it so much I hunted down a JPG that was good enough to print as 24"X18" photo quality.  I frame it and it hangs on my wall now.  Thanks.


----------



## Pinky

1955 said:


> Someone posted this awhile back from *Joan Miro* and I liked it so much I hunted down a JPG that was good enough to print as 24"X18" photo quality.  I frame it and it hangs on my wall now.  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 258134


We have a framed Miro print that we purchased from the AGO (Art Gallery of Ontario). It hangs over the
couch in the living room.


----------



## Pink Biz

Elise Macdonald ▪︎"Me and my Shadow Angel"


----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## Disgustedman

1 of three prints my grandmother had. My younger sister got them. They were combined value at $1,000


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Michael De Brito


----------



## Pauline1954

RadishRose said:


> Dead on value range. Beautifully painted


----------



## MarkD

Pinky said:


> We have a framed Miro print that we purchased from the AGO (Art Gallery of Ontario). It hangs over the
> couch in the living room.
> 
> View attachment 258138



Love this whimsical abstract stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## RadishRose

James Crandall​


----------



## Lara

_Winter Watercolor_


----------



## RadishRose

David Hettinger


----------



## Lara

"True Lavender"_ by Catrin Welz-Stein
_


----------



## Lara

Edit: added info, Cherry Blossom Trees in Central Park NYC


----------



## Pepper

Lara said:


> View attachment 259566


Gasp!  I love this!  I even know where it is!  Kinda.....


----------



## Lara

Pepper said:


> Gasp!  I love this!  I even know where it is!  Kinda.....



I hesitate to tell you because I love that you see it as a familiar pleasant memory...and I wouldn't want to be far off.

But for full disclosure sake, they are Cherry Blossom Trees in Central Park NYC ..._painted by Beverly Brown_

Oh...I see you're from NYC...yay!
'


----------



## Pepper

I felt it was NYC,@Lara  but thought Naw, it couldn't be!  Wow!


----------



## Lara

Lara said:


> _Winter Watercolor_
> View attachment 259483


This one is by the same artist so I just looked it up wondering if it was also New York and YES, it is!
Copied and pasted description: Bryant Park _Ice Skaters_ New York at Night _Painting_.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

I'm pretty sure this artist is Beverly Brown again


----------

